# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/18/13



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Monday Night Raw 3/18/13










3 Weeks To Wrestlemania 29*













> *From Brock Lesnar’s brutal attack of The New Age Outlaws to CM Punk’s utter disrespect for the legacy of the late Paul Bearer, the emotional Road to WrestleMania is in high gear! Here are five reasons to catch Monday’s Raw as it rolls into Pittsburgh.*














> _*Last week , the beast Brock Lesnar crushed The New Age Outlaws with a pair of painful F-5s and laid out his requirements for facing Triple H at WrestleMania. (WATCH) The vicious attack caught the attention of The Game, who later in the week confirmed he will be at this week’s Raw with his response. (FULL STORY) Never one to back down from a fight, odds are The King of Kings will say the fight is on for WrestleMania!*_














> _*In perhaps his biggest challenge yet, Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett must defend his title in a Triple Threat Match … and he’s not happy about it. (WATCH EXCLUSIVE) With his wealth of experience, nine-time Intercontinental Champion Chris Jericho could very well claim his 10th title. And former WWE Champion The Miz is no doubt eager to get back in the limelight, as well. Will a new champion be crowned on Raw?*_














> _*The stage is set for another epic clash between WWE Champion The Rock and John Cena at WrestleMania 29. (TRACE THEIR PATH TO WRESTLEMANIA) With both Superstars equally passionate in their belief that they can win, who will make the next move to build momentum for victory on The Grandest Stage of Them All?*_














> _*With a win over U.S. Champion Antonio Cesaro on Raw, World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio overtook WWE Champion The Rock on this week’s WWE.com Power Rankings. With wins over Sin Cara and Chris Jericho, Jack Swagger also enjoyed a boost in the Power Rankings. In their ongoing and bitter war of words, can either Superstar find an edge as their WrestleMania clash fast approaches?*_














> _*At the start of last week’s Raw, the WWE Universe shockingly witnessed CM Punk interrupt The Undertaker’s tribute to the late Paul Bearer. By the end of the night, Punk hightailed it with Bearer’s urn, resulting in a seething Phenom. Is this the lowest Punk has ever sunk? (WATCH PUNK’S DIRTY DEEDS) Does he still have the urn in his possession? More importantly, what will The Deadman do to Punk the next time they cross paths?*_


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Starbuck won't be happy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

:HHH


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:SUPER excited!!!! We're on the Road to WRESTLEMANIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

We're just 20 days away,omg!!!


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Jericho will win the title and give Barrett a rematch at Mania


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Triple Threat Match for the IC Championship, i can't wait!

Hope Jericho wins :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Only mods are suppose to make the RAW thread, lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*



RatedRviper said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:SUPER excited!!!! We're on the Road to WRESTLEMANIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> We're just 20 days away,omg!!!


20 days wow that is so close. I haven't even booked my hotel for Mania :lol can't wait though.

Is the WWE Champion going to be on Raw, don't think he was scheduled before. Will miss the first 2 hours so hopefully all the trailers and junk will be over by the time I get home.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

This Thread just doesn't look right!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Looking forward to Barrett hopefully losing the IC title and that's about it. Punk will be great as usual but the fact that he's facing Undertaker will drag him down.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> 20 days wow that is so close. I haven't even booked my hotel for Mania :lol can't wait though.
> 
> Is the WWE Champion going to be on Raw, don't think he was scheduled before. Will miss the first 2 hours so hopefully all the trailers and junk will be over by the time I get home.


HOLY SHIT man you are actually going?? :shocked:
I hope you have awesome time man!
I'm HUGE wrestling fan,but I live in Croatia,europe so I've never been on wrestling event....I'm 18 yrs old,but I plan to go across the world on WRESTLEMANIA in a few years:mark::mark::mark::yum:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

No Rocky again?

If so that means another video package to sell the WM main event.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Wonder if there will be no Cena again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*

Ahh the weekly question of can i be fucked staying up and watching... as usual will probably be yes..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That HHH photoshop in the main picture is bad. Happy to see him on Raw though, that should be good. Hoping for a good Punk promo too. No Rocky = No Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Starbuck was nice enough to sticky this thread. Don't make it again. Staff makes these threads as it says in the WWE section rules.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*



BANKSY said:


> Wonder if there will be no Cena again.


He'll be there, and for 2.5hrs of the show, they'll be like "And don't forget tonight on Raw...John Cena returns!"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why isn't the triple threat being saved for Mania? :hayley2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No WWE Champion for the 2nd straight week! what a great reign this has been. :romo


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Thread 3/18/13*



RatedRviper said:


> HOLY SHIT man you are actually going?? :shocked:
> I hope you have awesome time man!
> I'm HUGE wrestling fan,but I live in Croatia,europe so I've never been on wrestling event....I'm 18 yrs old,but I plan to go across the world on WRESTLEMANIA in a few years:mark::mark::mark::yum:


WrestleMania is an amazing experience... The show, the festivities, the atmosphere, exploring a new city, meeting new people, it's all amazing.

I can't wait til next year's WrestleMania. I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Stad said:


> No WWE Champion for the 2nd straight week! what a great reign this has been. :romo


We might not even get a number one contender either, we didn't get him last week.

Seriously, this has got to be the worst Wrestlemania build up of all time. I don't think that even management knows what their card is going to be and we've got 2 shows left until the actual event.

There are 4 main event matches; 3 of which were all predicted by the majority of this forum, and 3 of which that nobody wants to see, and we still have no clue what every other match is going to be, which means we're going to get a bunch of forced programs for the biggest show of the year. No Wrestlemania has ever been so forced and meant such little, and insulted the intelligence of the fans as much as this one did

P.s. Crosby's play has been ridiculous this year


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *That HHH photoshop in the main picture is bad.* Happy to see him on Raw though, that should be good. Hoping for a good Punk promo too. No Rocky = No Cena?


Was just about to post that. lol the picture looks messed. Anyways, another chapter on the road to MANIA, hoping for a good show. Let's not act like we haven't had a WWE champ on the show before, I swear I remember Rio missing 2 or 3 weeks the moment he won the title.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

How do you become an administrator?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guess I am the only one who (besides the WWE themselves) could really give a damn about the Undercard of Wrestlemania.

The Hell with it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wait, The Rock is not going to be on this RAW either?

The fuck? And this guy plans on staying on after Mania?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BestInTheWorld1998 said:


> How do you become an administrator?


You have to be older than the age of 15.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

11 years ago from tomorrow (March 18, 2002) this happened:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nETm-odrpWk


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JY57 said:


> 11 years ago from tomorrow (March 18, 2002) this happened:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nETm-odrpWk


:brock was born


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Guess I am the only one who (besides the WWE themselves) could really give a damn about the Undercard of Wrestlemania.
> 
> The Hell with it.


Why would you want to buy WM just to see a God awful main event between Rock/Cena where you know the ending, a decent match between HHH/Bork where you know the ending, and a match between Undertaker Vs. Punk which will probably the only **** or above match on the card? Because Del Rio/Swagger is probably going to open up the show and be awful, and no match has even a little bit of build.

It's could very well be the worst WM of all time, and that's not an exaggeration.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking forward to the stip for Brock/Trips, whatever Shield does (with Orton/Sheamus), Punk/Taker.



> With both Superstars equally passionate in their belief that they can win, who will make the next move to build momentum for victory on The Grandest Stage of Them All?


Well, since Rock isn't there, who do you think makes the next move?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JY57 said:


> 11 years ago from tomorrow (March 18, 2002) this happened:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nETm-odrpWk


Farout this is epic! Watched it a few times


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Surely they won't have Cena miss Raw two weeks in a row this close to WrestleMania?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

We're getting close to Wrestlemania, finally! It seems like it is taking forever to get there. Not that I'm complaining about having more time to build feuds but WWE is not exactly making the best use of the time that they have had. With The Rock missing four weeks of build, wasting a week on Old School RAW & then just having a lackadaisical attitude toward everything, it really feels like a lot of valuable time has been wasted. Hell, look how long is took for The Undertaker to return.

I am _trying_ to care. WWE are certainly not doing me any favors by giving me some incentives. Just lazy booking. Triple H Vs. Brock Lesnar? Rematch. The Rock Vs. John Cena? Rematch. Alberto Del Rio Vs. Jack Swagger? Yawn. The Undertaker Vs. C.M. Punk? I guess that's the match that I "care" about the most but only because I think it will be a good match. I don't think that the outcome is in any question & I am a little concerned about how physically able 'Taker is to still go but at least it is something new that is also somewhat intriguing. 

This RAW needs to do a lot more than just turn its fucking wheels. Which WWE have been doing for months now. Make us care! *DO SOMETHING.* Your "Super Bowl" is right around the corner & you expect us, the fans, to plunk down $70 & 4-hours of our time for a bunch of rematches, predictable outcomes & jobbers? Come the fuck on, already!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully things start spicing up, I can't get over the lack of build for "the biggest rematch of all time" not that I care but The Rock has hardly been seen on Raw on the road to Wrestlemania which is a disgrace. Hopefully we find out what the stipulation for HHH and Brock will be, and hopefully the Punk and Taker feud goes to another level.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see The Ro... oh no wait.

Don't worry. I'm sure CM 'no days off' Punk will carry the show once again.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The first HHH picture looks awful.Looking forward for Taker and Punk.

Rock is not there? what a surprise.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to see the triple threat match for the IC Championship. I hope it ends with a no contest so they can have a rematch at Wrestlemania for the title. I would prefer a feud between Ziggler and Jericho, but looks like Ziggler is going to face Team Hell No, alongside Big E. Langston.

Well, apart from that, i'm also looking forward to see what Undertaker and Punk are going to do, after what Punk did last Monday.

Also, is Brock Lesnar set to appear on today's Raw?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ yeah he will be there and than he will have next week off. Than returns for the go home show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> ^ yeah he will be there and than he will have next week off. Than returns for the go home show.


Thanks.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope they mix things up and actually surprise us for once. Have Jericho win the IC Title, then grant Barrett a rematch at Mania or something. Let HHH or Lesnar have a warm-up match for Mania. Have Ziggler cash in tonight, setting up ADR/Ziggler/Swagger at Mania, I'd much rather see that than Swagger/ADR. Do something different than the usual shit we get every week these days. I'm also getting a bit sick of the "Lesnar will appear this week then not next week and Rock vice versa" messages. Ugh, this is the road to Mania, they need to be there every damn week. Rock is filming I guess, but what about Lesnar? Why does Lesnar need a week off? This part time thing is starting to annoy me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Farout this is epic! Watched it a few times


The way he handled Spike was crazy. lol


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see what CM Punk has to say about or what he does with the urn. It's the only "main event" feud I care about storyline wise. I want to see Brock/HHH in HiaC or a Street Fight. I couldn't care less about Rock/Cena 2 and Cena's "Redemption".


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

lesnar dont want to be full time the wwe went calling when he retired from ufc. why be there every week when his on roughly 5m a year to do special appearances. its a few appearances or nothing id prefer to see him only a few times. than not at all. his above the current roster so his a special attraction and not just that lesnar does what the hell he likes would you like to argue with the man lol.
however i do think we may see a bit more off lesnar than we did last year. as im sure the wwe may off asked for more dates with a bigger pay cheque.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jammo2000 said:


> lesnar dont want to be full time the wwe went calling when he retired from ufc. why be there every week when his on roughly 5m a year to do special appearances. its a few appearances or nothing id prefer to see him only a few times. than not at all. his above the current roster so his a special attraction and not just that lesnar does what the hell he likes would you like to argue with the man lol.
> however i do think we may see a bit more off lesnar than we did last year. as im sure the wwe may off asked for more dates with a bigger pay cheque.


Would be intense if Lesnar and Rock were at Extreme Rules.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> I hope they mix things up and actually surprise us for once. Have Jericho win the IC Title, then grant Barrett a rematch at Mania or something. Let HHH or Lesnar have a warm-up match for Mania. Have Ziggler cash in tonight, setting up ADR/Ziggler/Swagger at Mania, I'd much rather see that than Swagger/ADR. Do something different than the usual shit we get every week these days. I'm also getting a bit sick of the "Lesnar will appear this week then not next week and Rock vice versa" messages. Ugh, this is the road to Mania, they need to be there every damn week. Rock is filming I guess, but what about Lesnar? Why does Lesnar need a week off? This part time thing is starting to annoy me.


because thats what Brock asked for and The Rock is an hollywood actor first. Thats why they are part-timers. Who gives a damn if its Mania season or not. They are still part-timers


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...pearing_at_Tonight_s_RAW_from_Pittsburgh.html



> - WWE Legend The Honky Tonk Man was scheduled to do a comedy show in Toronto last night but canceled, citing that he was called by WWE to appear at tonight's RAW from Pittsburgh.
> 
> Honky Tonk last appeared on RAW two weeks ago. If he does appear tonight, it will likely be in an angle with 3MB.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i do think we will see a rock and lesnar fued as well as a punk and lesnar fued.

either punks turning on heyman or the other way around either a punk face turn or lesnar face turn.

also wouldnt be surprised to see lesnar vs ryback at some point.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Everytime we get more of :brock it's a good thing. :mark:
*


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> i do think we will see a rock and lesnar fued as well as a punk and lesnar fued.
> 
> either punks turning on heyman or the other way around either a punk face turn or lesnar face turn.
> 
> also wouldnt be surprised to see lesnar vs ryback at some point.


Lesnar face turn> Oh God please no


----------



## J89LDN (Mar 2, 2013)

Embracer said:


> Lesnar face turn> Oh God please no


Lesnar face turn could actually work. But I prefer him as the monster heel that would wreck the entire roster.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

we may get a face turn from him. depends on what way they go either punk is turning or lesnar i very much doubt punk and lesnar will go into a match as both heels. 

after mania i heard that punk may fued with lesnar. so who is turning on who. im thinking punk fucks up at mania and cost punk the match some how.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry i mean heyman fucks up lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> - WWE Studios’ The Call with Halle Berry and David Otunga came in at #2 behind “Oz” at the box office this weekend. The movie is estimated to draw $17.10 million on opening weekend.
> 
> In comparison, WWE Studios’ Dead Man Down opened last weekend with just $5.45 million. For this weekend, Dead Man Down dropped to #11 at the box office, drawing just a bit over $2 million.
> 
> The Call may end up doing over $45 million, meaning a profit for WWE Studios and Sony. BoxOfficeMojo.com reports that the demographics for The Call were 61% female and 53% were above the age of 30.


Otunga > Barrett


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Both did more than the usual Cena movie. And Brock Lesnar isn't turning face.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So Rock and Lesnar aren't gonna be on Raw, but there's always next week........

But they're not gonna be there either, so only 1 of the 3 Raws remaining, will Rock and Lesnar even be there for....

Times like this, I actually wish WM buys really sucked. WWE needs something to happen to them to give them a wakeup call, but that'll never happen since no matter what they do, they'll always be making money. They could have a PPV card where everyone on that card never even appears on Raw or SD leading up to the PPV, and people would still buy it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it's time to push David Otunga. :vince


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

dxbender said:


> So Rock and Lesnar aren't gonna be on Raw, but there's always next week........
> 
> But they're not gonna be there either, so only 1 of the 3 Raws remaining, will Rock and Lesnar even be there for....
> 
> Times like this, I actually wish WM buys really sucked. WWE needs something to happen to them to give them a wakeup call, but that'll never happen since no matter what they do, they'll always be making money. They could have a PPV card where everyone on that card never even appears on Raw or SD leading up to the PPV, and people would still buy it.


Lesner is there tonight. Rock isnt missing any more shows starting next week. Press tour is over this week. So hes there the rest of the way.

Lesnar is off and on still.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> I think it's time to push David Otunga. :vince


yeah push him off the roster


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess I should give up on Kane v Dbry.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> Breakin' a little sweat before hittin' the red carpet..
> 
> #BeastingInLondon #GIJoeWorldTour





Spoiler: pic of the missing Champ















Maybe he should be #BeastingIn(insert location of tonight's RAW) unk2


----------



## Joey Donuts (Mar 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah push him off the roster


I can barely understand that piece of shit with his queer lawyer speak, but the kid has heart and a great bod, so I think he's perfect for the midcard.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully the road to Wrestlemania will pick up steam tonight, looking forward to the triple threat IC title match, the Shield, Triple H/Lesnar, Punk/Undertaker and Cena/Rock. Also who will Cesaro face at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jericho should win


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Watching this tomorrow. Not feeling the hype all that much although I'm looking forward to seeing BORK and GAME. I hope Jericho wins the title too. Barrett is boring as fuck right now. I'd rather Jericho win and we get Jericho/Miz or something for the belt although it's a little too late to build any sort of meaningful feud at this stage. We only have 3 Raw's left now. Time sure flies.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully the road to Wrestlemania will pick up steam tonight, looking forward to the triple threat IC title match, the Shield, Triple H/Lesnar, Punk/Undertaker and Cena/Rock. *Also who will Cesaro face at Wrestlemania*?


I'm expecting for Sin Cara to face Cesaro at Wrestlemania, after what happened on Main-Event couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw Start? upcoming daylight saving confusion.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> I guess I should give up on Kane v Dbry.


Yeah that won't be happening at Mania. They'll be defending the Tag Titles.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start? upcoming daylight saving confusion.


4 hours for me


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

RAW is at 12am again tonight in the UK right?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

The.Rockbottom said:


> RAW is at 12am again tonight in the UK right?


Correct, my friend.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> I'm expecting for Sin Cara to face Cesaro at Wrestlemania, after what happened on Main-Event couple of weeks ago.


I thought that too, but after nothing happened last week i'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start? upcoming daylight saving confusion.


Why do you care anyway?? all you do is bitch and moan in the thread while the show is on anyway, you always say you're "done" but continue to watch.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> I'm expecting for Sin Cara to face Cesaro at Wrestlemania, after what happened on Main-Event couple of weeks ago.


If they do then it'll be on the pre-show, as unfortunately that's where Cesaro is heading.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

leobeast said:


> If they do then it'll be on the pre-show, as unfortunately that's where Cesaro is heading.


Yes, it's probably going to be the pre-show. I have no doubt about that, but i want to see a little build-up around the match at least.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Whats the UK start time? might watch the start if its midnight


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

That'd really be awesome if Barret drops the IC title to Y2J for a WM29 match. What I've been seeing on RAW lately they're not doing anything good with Barret, so why not put him in a feud with Jericho. :barrett1 Looking forward to this match.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks! That's good news, RAW finishing at 4am here is rough when you've got stuff to do the next day.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be watching it but I imagine it'll be terrible


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

The show has potential to be awesome. But I want IC triple threat at WM, think it'd be good match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a sore throat and i will still be staying up for this


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Leernd said:


> The show has potential to be awesome. But I want IC triple threat at WM, think it'd be good match.


I don't think we're getting a triple threat at Wrestlemania, there has been rumours that Barrett will be facing Miz and Jericho will be facing Fandango but i'm not sure if any of them are true.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> I have a sore throat and i will still be staying up for this


Fucking trooper.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/269607-video-jack-swagger-bringing-the-welcome-wagon-to-raw

couple touts from Swagger & Coulter claiming they are going to enter RAW ins style


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Somewhat debating going to the arena or not. I live like 20 minutes away and I'm sure scalpers have tickets for under $20. Did not realize where they were tonight but the news was talking about Miz visiting a school earlier today. Haven't watched a full episode of Raw in a few years though.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/269607-video-jack-swagger-bringing-the-welcome-wagon-to-raw
> 
> couple touts from Swagger & Coulter claiming they are going to enter RAW ins style


Hopefully, this is leading to something big happening in the ADR/Swagger feud. So far, it's been pretty much "Screw the Mexicans" from Zeb & Swagger.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start????





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? confused because the time savings clock change.





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? we just changed the clock minus one hour in our country and im confused.





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?





Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start???





Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? this daily saving time is so confuised.





Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? clock moved minus 1 hour here so im confused.





Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start? upcoming daylight saving confusion.


You literally ask every single week. If you don't know by now, you're never going to know, dude. There's no nice way to say it. Literally. Every. Single. Fucking. Week. These are all exact quotes. From each RAW, every week, from this year back to December of last year. You can click the little red arrow to go to the posts. You ask. Literally. Every fucking week. You're either an idiot or a bot. Either way, you should be banned.

Apparently daylight savings time happens EVERY SINGLE WEEK! Who knew!?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Nimbus


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Not hyped at all for this show, i have no interest in sitting through 2 hours of filler. 

Maybe next week. :rock

But tonight I'm just gonna cross my fingers & hope for a Derrick Rose sighting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I've noticed Nimrod, er I mean Nimbus doing that for months. What an odd fellow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, SWAGGER bringing in the big guns early? Hopefully he's sober enough to drive. 8*D LOL kidding, hoping Swagger hoses every Mexican in that arena.

#WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, I mentally tapped out the second hour and the rest of the show last week and I'm not really interested in watching tonight. I'll probably end up watching out of boredom, which might exacerbate the boredom. I just want decent matches tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Fandango actually competes in a a match tonight, i'm really starting to get fed up of him refusing to compete every week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll stay up, contract at work ends friday so don't give a toss if i'm late tomo..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Coffey said:


> You literally ask every single week. If you don't know by now, you're never going to know, dude. There's no nice way to say it. Literally. Every. Single. Fucking. Week. These are all exact quotes. From each RAW, every week, from this year back to December of last year. You can click the little red arrow to go to the posts. You ask. Literally. Every fucking week. You're either an idiot or a bot. Either way, you should be banned.
> 
> Apparently daylight savings time happens EVERY SINGLE WEEK! Who knew!?


He's a troll. Mind boggling how he hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i wasnt sure what time it started so guess what i did i checked my sky online guide think have off the constant asking on what time its on is due to being lazy. in the uk think it will be 12 start until the clocks get changed again. a little bit off research or common sence guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Any guesses on how many movie trailers in total we see tonight?

I say six.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry about my spelling guys lol shocking sent before i checked what i wrote.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Any guesses on how many movie trailers in total we see tonight?
> 
> I say six.



I expect an abundance of jerking off due to The Call making money.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

if Barret, cesaro, and rhodes get 30 minutes airtime combined im never watching wwe again! they are so boring! i can do without zig zag fig *** either


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Any guesses on how many movie trailers in total we see tonight?
> 
> I say six.


I'll say 5.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Any guesses on how many movie trailers in total we see tonight?
> 
> I say six.


Four or five.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is Lesnar on the show tonight?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

i just want really long promos. matches slow down the rhythm too much


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Is Lesnar on the show tonight?


I think there will be a contract signing? Not sure.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Is Lesnar on the show tonight?


Yes.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

RAW starts at 12am in the UK on Sky Sports 3! Just to let all the UK peeps know


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Is lesnar confirmed for tonight? I know taker and HHH are.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think today's Raw will be decent, just a small feeling.

Also I say five trailers for tonight, also is it just me or is Fandango debuting similarly to Sandow?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Any guesses on how many movie trailers in total we see tonight?
> 
> I say six.


In fact we are going to watch a TV show called "The movie trailers", with some wrestling shown during the cuts.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be a good Raw. Although no apperance from The Rock as he's in London.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

If Vbookie was still up, we could have bet on how many trailers there will be.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know how you guys watch this live. It does my head in when I watch it the next day and I end up skipping about a full hours worth of content.

So many adverts/trailers/promotions/shitty segments/re-caps. It's unbearable.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully Fandango actually competes in a a match tonight, i'm really starting to get fed up of him refusing to compete every week.


This cracked me up. :lmao

It's not his fault that no one else can get his name right, man!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

DaftFox said:


> I don't know how you guys watch this live. It does my head in when I watch it the next day and I end up skipping about a full hours worth of content.
> 
> So many adverts/trailers/promotions/shitty segments/re-caps. It's unbearable.



The mute button for me. God's silent crusader.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

ugh no rock means more stupid matches with cesaro or barret wasting time. fucking terrible. cant believe i have to watch this shit. fuck you vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Any reason why RAW is on one hour earlier tonight?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Any reason why RAW is on one hour earlier tonight?


Before someone throttles you, it's daylight savings. They changed their clocks in the US but ours are still the same for a few weeks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Before someone throttles you, it's daylight savings. They changed their clocks in the US but ours are still the same for a few weeks.


Haha, just read through the pages and realised fpalm


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

DaftFox said:


> I don't know how you guys watch this live. It does my head in when I watch it the next day and I end up skipping about a full hours worth of content.
> 
> So many adverts/trailers/promotions/shitty segments/re-caps. It's unbearable.


TROLL!!! this is for serious raw discussion, not your personal life


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

but seriously though, raw will be awesome! road to wrestlemania baby!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, who exactly will be here tonight? I know there has been plenty of posts saying "_____ will not be here tonight/_____will be here tonight.", but it's not that clear. So, who is confirmed? Rock? Taker? AJ? Lesnar? HHH? Cena?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, I hope we get some Dead Man Down and The Call trailers tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Triple H, Brock Lesnar and Undertaker are the ones who are confirmed to be on tonight's show. The Rock isn't.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Calling it now; one of the "Did you know?" popups will be about how successful their movie 'The Call' was.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think there will be a contract signing? Not sure.


Gee, I wonder what's going to happen with that? Maybe they'll do something highly original, like turn the table over and start beating each other up. Never seen that before.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's to Punk going bowling tonight.

unkunk2unk3unk6unk4unk5


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

VintageOrton said:


> Calling it now; one of the "Did you know?" popups will be about how successful their movie 'The Call' was.


Oh you can bet it will happen


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

How the show will go tonight: Punk promo....recap....Squash match. Movie trailer....midcard.... Recap.... Lol cena .... Movie trailer... Recap ... Uppercard match.... SONIC ADVERTISMENTS.... Movie trailer.... HHH /Lessnarr 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

El Cuñado said:


> Here's to Punk going bowling tonight.
> 
> unkunk2unk3unk6unk4unk5


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Calling it now; one of the "Did you know?" popups will be about how successful their movie 'The Call' was.


Followed up by a David Otunga promo stating how great, "his movie" is. tunga3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

did someone say David Otunga was returning tonight?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> did someone say David Otunga was returning tonight?


He's going straight into the Rock vs Cena match at WM as his reward for a ground breaking movie :vince2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker/Punk to close the show? Or HHH/Lesnar? Since there's no Rock I doubt they'll just have Cena there at the end on his own. Or will they? :argh:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE UNDERTAKER RETURNS...

for the third week in a row! lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

David Otunga is going to get pushed after Wrestlemania. That's for sure. He will be a mid-card champion by the middle of this year or some sort of thing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think there will be a contract signing? Not sure.


:brock "This is real Paul, this is a real feeling that you're feeling, because i can feel it! I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling right now Paul"

:HHH *Flips table over*


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

TripleG said:


> THE UNDERTAKER RETURNS...
> 
> for the third week in a row! lol.


IS IT HIM?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Totally forgot it started an hour early!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not excited about tonight at all.



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...pearing_at_Tonight_s_RAW_from_Pittsburgh.html
> 
> 
> > - WWE Legend The Honky Tonk Man was scheduled to do a comedy show in Toronto last night but canceled, citing that he was called by WWE to appear at tonight's RAW from Pittsburgh.
> ...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How many cunting times will we hear about The Call's box office success tonight?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

here we go.....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Starting now..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Not excited about tonight at all.


No spoilers, you dumb fuck. :facepalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys ready for some Monday night movie preview get our wwe app hey did you know raw?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT TNA intro! :vince


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just hope they announce the stipulation tonight.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Here! We! Go!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SheamusRKO said:


> No spoilers, you dumb fuck. :facepalm


Spoilers for a live show? what a dumb ass :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

So Undertaker is a white walker now?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Fuck!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh why :cena2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'M HERE YOU'RE NOT! :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shows about to get off to a slow start!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Paul Heyman & Brock Lesnar are dastardly bastards for laying down ground rules for a match that HHH is trying to bully them into? 

AND FUCK YOU CENA!!! I FUCKING HATE YOU!!! YOU MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a freaking shitty shirt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the man who will be winning at WM john cena!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

new shirt!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena looks like a fucking ******. Nothing unusual there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Both Punk and Cena look like bumble bees.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the rock going to interrupt Cena's promo?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah my eyes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

new cena shirt, same cena shit every week


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Juan Cena


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

One banana, two banana, three banana.. FOUR!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mute treatment at the start of the show. Great.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The stipulation should be that all the guys on the undercard without Mania matches should just be used as weapons in the Bork vs Hunter match.

Just put them all under the ring, Khali can be a ladder, 3MB can be chairs etc

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well lets see...

He's done red, green, purple, orange, blue, and now yellow. 

He has officially done all the colors in Fruity Pebbles. 

Might as well do brown next so they can cover Cocoa Pebbles.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield and NO, I am not here for you Cena!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who is hoping for that King?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry Lawler's already creaming himself at the thought of getting to scream THE CHAMP IS HERE for real.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Here comes our host for the evening.

WOW WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAAAAAAAW POOPY POOPS


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Why does Cena look like he should be working at Stop and Shop with me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpookshowTony said:


> Mute treatment at the start of the show. Great.


THe mute button isn't going to make him go away


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Both Punk and Cena look like bumble bees.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They could be the new killer bees tag team


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is the rock going to interrupt Cena's promo?


No rock yet again this week


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Crowd sounds hot!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate you John,

But i like your shirt , looks good.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

John, why are you talking like that? No. Stop. STAHP. 

What happened to serious John Cena? I want him back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares about this feud, John.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope the "We've Cena Nuff" sign crashes the forum tonight. Brilliant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I will always choose The Rock over Cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

House divided? No it's really not.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We got some people ridin' with Duane Johnson. 

We got some people ridin' with John Cnea. 

And we got some people that just don't give a shit and merely hate you on principle Johnny boy.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

new fruity yellow shirt.

No John, a lot of them just hate you


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Plants.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*smashes head into wall repeatedly* I'm sick of this goofy looking short bus motherfucker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Pick a side? :flip

WE'VE CENA NUFF is accurate.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hasn't Cena worn yellow before?

Did they actually run out of colors?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bore me to sleep Cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> *smashes head into wall repeatedly* I'm sick of this goofy looking short bus motherfucker
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol We all are my friend


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

virus21 said:


> THe mute button isn't going to make him go away



True. :


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

your time has been for 8 years. christ.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

STFU John


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought he was pointing to the "Part Time Champion The Rock" sign


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I can usually tolerate Cena, but this is already awful.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Its a shame the only thing Cena is willing to change.. is his shirt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

His voice cracked lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something about John Cena makes me want to poop.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> House divided? No it's really not.


Sounds like it is... Girls & Kids for Cena, Guys for Rock...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

All those hard times where I was still headlining PPVs even though I didnt have the title


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 NEVER GIVE UP SPEECH


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

He hasn't done blue in this style yet. He still has one more fruity pebble to go. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

PTP!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yo, let me recap dis stuff fo y'all!

Oh and Broadway Joe won his Super Bowl, dicknuts.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Your time has been six years with 13 title REIGNS


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey look black cena.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it just me or does Cena speak with a different accent almost every week?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty good preacher man promo from Cena


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

PTPers


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yaaasss PTP!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What the fuck? PTP? :lmao :lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

PTP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Millions of Dollas!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is this even?

Get these idiots off my screen.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What on earth is this assclown doing?


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

Segments starting to look up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

finalnight said:


> His voice cracked lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aw, he's finally hitting puberty


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

These guys rule.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

OOOLA OOOLA OOOLA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena's time has now been 8 going on 9 years..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark:

D.Young and DAT PICK

:lmao Titus DA GAWD


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Dat afro! This is a most encouraging development.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

You could copy and paste all his promos into basically any feud. WTF the PTPs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hell Yeah PTP getting some TV time


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

PTP? What the fuck.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rufus OMG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dafuq?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guess Cena needed someone to bury.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol what, ptp


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Titus I love you!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Prime Time Jobbers, da hell are they doing out there?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus & Young, still better than a Cena promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da hell is Rufus?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

"This is the worst segment ever on Raw!" :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CHEAP POP.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prime Time Players in the opening segment? :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm on the Titus bandwagon now


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheap pops galore!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

When was Tyler Perry signed to WWE?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

How many people like John Cena? Most of you, right? Look at him score cheap pops mentioning sports teams. 

What a great way to open Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rufus Pancake Patterson future Champion book it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TITUS DA GOAT! :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't think Cena would go for the cheap pop this early. We're gonna get some buryin' tonight!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

White Cena Vs Black Cena!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Make it stop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena with that sucking up! 

Boston sports fan Cena giving props to Pittsburgh teams. Yeah fuck you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No idea what's going on...but at least they're getting screen time? I guess?

Mania is in 20 days :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like Cole is about to shit over this segment.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is as bad as the highlight reel segment


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tyson is brilliant on the mic.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Most random opening segment ever. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Titus is GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a terrible opening to the show fpalm on so many levels.

Part of me doesn't blame The Rock for not being at the show for this shit.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

the heck is this crap?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

what the fuck is this crap, y is titus acting and looking weird,is this to help give cena some material to actually make the fans laugh even though he will fail coz he is pathetic on the mic now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Titus speaks the truth


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Dat Wrestlemania build. I can't wait for Cena vs Rufus-- oh wait.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You tell them Titus!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not WWE exploiting black stereotypes.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> What the hell is going on?


A very unfunny skit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Titus is gold


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WASHRAGS BISHES!

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena and the penguins both have something in common; they're both babied by their companies.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL Speak the truth Rufus!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Titus just KILLED HIM.HAHAHAH


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how he basically called Darren the black John Cena


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

OMFG whatever dude called this is a GOD


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hera said:


> "This is the worst segment ever on Raw!" :cole3


You fucking stole this from me. Also Cena is totally burying the PTPS, than the PTPS Bury him right back. Racist Pebbles


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I told myself that if I didn't like the opening segment, I was immediately switching to basketball. Luckily, seeing Cena's face quickly made that decision for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WASH RAGS
Cocoa Pebbles :lmao This fuckery.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"They don't want to see you at Wrestlemania John!" 

Big pop! YES!!! Moment of 2013 right there!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Prime Time Pebbles. Book it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> Sounds like Cole is about to shit over this segment.


Cena is in the segment. I'm surprised he hasn't started cackling.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Prime Time Pebbles. Gold.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Cocoa Pebbles XD


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im so glad to see the Primetime Players again


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw a "Part Time Champ is a Crock" sign


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The PTP need to be booked like the black Edge and Christian. They are brilliant.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love Coco Pebbles


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

YEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! COCO PEBBLES!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

so this is the final draft eh?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm loving this right now! :lmao


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Cocoa Pebbles. Oh my God. :lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Titus reads the forums :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is mildly amusing, at the expense of Cena, for sure. This is how you fill in gaps when The Rock is out of town. 

The Rock = lol


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

The fuck is this?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

His GOUT changed legs.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

why titus speaking weird, doesn't make any sense why he is now playing his cousin


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena vs. black Cena?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Monochrome Cena Match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Titus is better than Darren.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This is fucking awesome. Titus GOAT.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Need some ointment for that burn John?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did this Pancakes character say he was suppose to be Darren's uncle or Titus'?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Darren Young could probably be a star if he didn't act like a goofball.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

John Cena vs. Darren Young...what a main event!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

John been hitting up dem bingo halls for dat experienced bootay :cena2


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

WWE creeps these forums, we just mentioned the Coco Pebbles the other day


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, uh, why is Titus O'Neal dressed like this again?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I hate cena so bad


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Best raw opening in years all thanks to PTP


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He made his WWE debut


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Who booked this crap? :vince3


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Well PTP is gonna get buried.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get in the ring, Darren. JAWN SEENA is going to show you what a great WRASSLER he is.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Shovel time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot that it was Monday and I also forgot that Raw was on. I wish I still forgot.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

After enjoying impact last Thursday I had hoped Raw would have something lined up with only 3 RAW's left.

This is fucking terrible.

It's also pathetic that the WWE champion who is main-eventing the biggest event of the year, has been posted missing for 2 weeks running. Pathetic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets see if he last longer than Cody Rhodes when he went up against John Cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well if Punk can lose before facing Taker, can Cena lose before facing Rock?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Racial genocide time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena is in the segment. I'm surprised he hasn't started cackling.


Well he kind of was before the PTP came out. Then he got awkwardly silent.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

TripleG said:


> "They don't want to see you at Wrestlemania John!"
> 
> Big pop! YES!!! Moment of 2013 right there!


Yep nobody wants to see cena at mania. That is why every wrestlemania he has headlined has got record figures


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Darren Young going to get squashed.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need Titus on mic


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pancake Patterson is the New GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles vs Cocoa Pebbles up next


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go Cena!!!
Cena's black!!!?
Let's go Cena!!!
Cena's black!!!?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

uh i'm tuning in 10 minutes late here, what the hell happened before this and why is Titus wearing an afro and glasses?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Let's Go Cena vs Cena Sucks. Crowd is good tonight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Did they really just take a fucking commercial break in a Darren Young Vs. John Cena match? #REAL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> After enjoying impact last Thursday I had hoped Raw would have something lined up with only 3 RAW's left.
> 
> This is fucking terrible.
> 
> It's also pathetic that the WWE champion who is main-eventing the biggest event of the year, has been posted missing for 2 weeks running. Pathetic.


Well stick to Impact. Their champ is at least on the show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Pancake Patterson related to Poopstain Patterson?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol To those who think there's a shred of hope of cena turning heel


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Creative unleashed :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is really making me want to spend $60-70$ on WM........wait 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Monochrome Cena Match.


Who's in your sig? She's fucking hot.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

checkcola said:


> Lets see if he last longer than Cody Rhodes when he went up against John Cena


Commercial break, so yes. Young will have somehow gotten the upper hands immediately followed by dat comeback. 

:cena2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man what a terrible start to RAW. What were they thinking this close to wrestlemania?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gotta love The Prime Time Players getting to be a part of the opening segment of Raw. Titus O'Neil is awesome.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the best they could do for the opening segment?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cooning million of dollars...squash match.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He made his WWE debut


"My ....."


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

burial time for yet more up and coming stars, well done cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

jerseysfinest said:


> Well PTP is gonna get buried.


I know


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Those were some unusually loud "Cena Sucks" chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Writers are just so darn good at what they do.

They're just so darn...creative.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

so horrible.....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AmWolves10 said:


> Man what a terrible start to RAW. What were they thinking this close to wrestlemania?


You are under the assumption that they are capable of thought


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

:russo


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> uh i'm tuning in 10 minutes late here, what the hell happened before this and why is Titus wearing an afro and glasses?


None of us know what's going on either, Cena was cutting a terrible promo and they just kinda came out.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I walked away because Cena was there and came back to...Pancake Patterson, what is up with that?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .I should have stayed in the shower and done a conditioning mask. This is fuckery.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm all in favour of PTP getting more mic time and exposure, but it's hopeless when they're just there to give Cena something to do due to The Rock not being there.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Pancake Patterson: "There's no reason he can't be on the cover of cocoa pebbles"..I have to admit, that got a laugh out of me. The promo was kinda awkward though


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

So is Rufus the new Pretty Ricky?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

so this whole segment is for rock to make fun of cena and young looking like twins later tonight? we've already heard it


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> uh i'm tuning in 10 minutes late here, what the hell happened before this and why is Titus wearing an afro and glasses?


That is Rufus Pancake Patterson. I think he's supposed to be Darren's uncle. I missed some of the dialogue but The PTP want to be on the Wrestlemania card so Darren is facing Cena. Also Titus made a reference to Darren being the black Cena and that he should be on the Cocoa Puffs box.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

For those complaining, I don't get it they finally get to showcase some for there CURRENT talents but of course this forum still complains and bitch and moan and bitch and moan and bitch and moan...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

When your WWE Champion isn't on the show, you have to watch this shit :lol

DAT ROCK 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"I wonder if anybody's noticed that Rock's not here."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Best raw opening in years all thanks to PTP


Prime Time Pebbles


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bboy said:


> Yep nobody wants to see cena at mania. That is why every wrestlemania he has headlined has got record figures


Lol, didn't realize those wrestlemanias were 1 match cards.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

PUSH THE PANCAKE!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone having a problem on these forums where they can't get to the next page?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is the best they could do for the opening segment?


i would say it can only get better from here but we are talking about current wwe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Gotta love The Prime Time Players getting to be a part of the opening segment of Raw. Titus O'Neil is awesome.


I think the WWE are foolish not to turn these two babyface and let Kane/DB go to singles. PTP has the charisma to be babyface tag champs. JMO.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm liking this segment so far


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I can imagine the conversations with the creative team.

"Well, we had The Undertaker start off the last two Raw's, WHAT CAN WE DO TO FUCK IT UP THIS WEEK AHAHAHAHHAHAHA!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you the WWE app, you watch the match during the commerical break.....lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> so this whole segment is for rock to make fun of cena and young looking like twins later tonight? we've already heard it


Rock is not there


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope still dominating Young.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lol what was wwe thinking with the ptp.........who comes up with these ideas. Tbh much better intro than normal.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Darren Young's chances of winning this match are lower than Merle surviving next week.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Match is actually still going haha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, Darren doesn't even get to get any offense before the Five Moves of Doom.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I will say this, though: Titus is fucking working that wig right now, LOL.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rufus Pancake Patterson has so much potential to become the face of the company, but instead, they will most likely have Cena bury him. fpalm


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Apparently my internet connection knows me pretty well. 

Cut out the second Cena was about to speak, then came back on just in time for the first commercial.

Saved. :cena4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how Cena waited for the ad to end before finishing him off


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Note: Darren Young did not get a single bit of offense.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that was pointless.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

At least we got through Cena quickly.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So what, on-camera, Cena does 5 moves and wins the match?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well that was a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER JOHN CENA ***** CLASSIC.

Another :buried


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I loved that segment


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol'd at cena after the pin. crossing his arms on his knees. Lol


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

thanks for coming darren young

ptp back to being jobbers where they deserve to be. Pancake titus sucks as well


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got squashed during the break, just wow


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

K.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT SQUASH


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rise above pancakes.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

That huge cheer was for the match ending - not Cena winning.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

And no fucks were given that day.. except for Titus the G.O.A.T.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What a waste.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Rock is not there


figured he would show up via satelite


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

10/10 match. 

Would watch again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So this is how they build the feud, burying new stars.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta admit that pose after the pin was a straight "Hey look I squashed this bitch" to the audience...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What was the point of going to commercial if the match was gonna end 20 seconds later? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Back from commercial break. Cena wins. What in the actual fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So 99% of the match was during the commercials?

Okey doke


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

OK that was pointless


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

:buried


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> I loved that segment


That's your fault


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Why even have that commercial break?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

3 hours of adverts and roided up men pointing and staring at a sign

hmmmmmmmmmm :StephenA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Um....What was the point of that promo and match?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

What a great start to RAW. Two guys who have been depushed and often squashed ever since their manager was future endeavored are getting some TV time against Cena. Yeah, they sure are going to woop on Cena alright. Gotta love WWE logic.

Why do they even bother feeding midcarders to Cena? We all know what Cena can do.

Even when it wasn't "Cenas Time" last year they still focused on him more. Even when he wasn't able to wrestle and was promoting the hell out of Ryback, it was STILL all about him.

Oh, back from commercial... Cena pins Young in 10 seconds.

Luckily ill be turning the channel in 43 minutes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thats how quick cena will beat the rock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait wait wait. They went to commercial break and then come back and Cena already does his 5 moves of doom and wins? :bosh DA FUCK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Buckley said:


> At least we got through Cena quickly.


Post of the night.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Like, they literally just came back from commercial to have Cena win via F.M.O.D. (Five Moves of Doom). Wow.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RAW's going to get killed in the ratings..

Dancing With The Stars premiere is tonight :X


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

ok now we wait about an hour before something good will happen


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Undertaker returns? lol, think this graphic is a couple of weeks out of date. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really don't care about that WM main event.. good job WWE. You manage to mishandle a Rock storyline somehow. I really hope the Punk/Taker stuff makes up for this crap.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Lawler's shirts get uglier and uglier every week. I'm not sure how he keeps it up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Undertaker returns...despite returning last week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Not a fucking clue.

What's wrong with giving Titus a ten minute match with Cena? With giving the PTP at least a bit of momentum, or some sort of rub. Fucking excruciating how bad 'creative' is these days.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Cena posing like he beat somebody.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I WAS liking this segment. Then the match barely lasted after the commercial break.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> So 99% of the match was during the commercials?
> 
> Okey doke


If you want to see the whole match get the app :bs:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Undertaker returns? He was there last week, haha. I guess every superstar on tonight is "returning".


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

hazuki said:


> So this is how they build the feud, burying new stars.


Darren young isn't a star and never will be. He doesn't have it in him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the word "absconds" and Lawler using it is the best thing he's done in years.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is how you build the WWE title match?

FUck rock for not being there. 

All this for a **3/4 match
LAME


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They come back from commercial only for the match to end in less than 15 seconds...

Why not wait, and go to commercial AFTER the match?


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

For the first time in seven nights, Taker returns!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Undertaker stares... tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena entertaining the live crowd with a classic squash match... Rock, the champ, is off doing... whatever it is he does. 

Yeah, hate me all you want, but I am on Team Cena in this case. The sign had it right, "Part Time Champ is a Crock"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> RAW's going to get killed in the ratings..
> 
> Dancing With The Stars premiere is tonight :X


As it should


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Da fuck is with Lawler's shirt?

It looks like a Bret Hart Shirt if it survived a Saw movie..


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Them dubbed boo's on Smackdown. :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Punter said:


>












:rock4:cena4


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry is the king. On the ratings, in the ring, and in pure destruction. Because that's what he does!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Undertaker returns? lol, think this graphic is a couple of weeks out of date. :lmao


:cole1 "Is it him!?"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What is the deal with ryback busting his lips open every week?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

thats what he do


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you want to see the whole match get the app :bs:


NEVER :vince5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DATS WUT I DO!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The Undertaker returns...despite returning last week.


Despite returning two weeks ago.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> RAW's going to get killed in the ratings..
> 
> Dancing With The Stars premiere is tonight :X


That where FANDANGO'll be then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield says to Orton and Sheamus to pick a team member of their choice.
Orton and Sheamus pick someone who hasn't been able to defeat the Shield three times already.

Logic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

UNDERTAKER (and his gut) RETURNS TONIGHT!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another ad already?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

When did WWE become a fucking mess?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YOU WILL NOT RUN THREW ME!!!

:mark:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Henry deserves so much better than jobbing to Ryback at Mania. He should be challenging for the WHC at Mania.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if there were one more time chants when he gave him the Worlds Strongest Slams.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryback vs Otunga. Should be a good match. Coin flip.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ANOTHER AD ALREADY?!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Another burial coming up


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ryback looks like a fucking handicap.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer sexual chocolate over angry black man Mark Henry.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

otunga huh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow a SD recap.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yah. i told ya, Otunga is going to get pushed. Look at that, Ryback is going to job to him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is this? Black jobber monday?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryback vs. David Otunga? DEAR GOD :lol


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Another squash up next!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Undertaker returns tonight? But he's been there the last two weeks.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Ryback vs Mark Henry

FEED...........ME..................BORRRRRRRRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Ryback otunga ...... great......


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> John Cena entertaining the live crowd with a classic squash match... Rock, the champ, is off doing... whatever it is he does.
> 
> Yeah, hate me all you want, but I am on Team Cena in this case. The sign had it right, "Part Time Champ is a Crock"


Nah it said part time champ still rocks

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, another commercial break.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> When did WWE become a fucking mess?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When Vince lost his mind


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Another squash coming? Yawn.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Otunga breaks WWE Studios records?!

Squashed by Ryback. :vince2


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> After enjoying impact last Thursday I had hoped Raw would have something lined up with only 3 RAW's left.
> 
> This is fucking terrible.
> *
> It's also pathetic that the WWE champion who is main-eventing the biggest event of the year, has been posted missing for 2 weeks running. Pathetic.*


Except you knew this SEVERAL weeks ago in that BIG SUPER THREAD where the Rock's schdeule was shown.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat 1st hour of white on black violence :vince2


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Lol'd at cena after the pin. crossing his arms on his knees. Lol


he comes across so fucking foolish


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Vince should be happy The Walking Dead Season Finale is the week before Wrestlemania. ppv buyrates would have been slammed by it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

squash's squash's everywhere


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Time to watch the Heat/Celts game


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The Shield says to Orton and Sheamus to pick a team member of their choice.
> Orton and Sheamus pick someone who hasn't been able to defeat the Shield three times already.
> 
> Logic.


The logic is they don't trust Big Show to be a loyal tag partner.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't Ryback work with Otunga to rape Cena?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

We already saw the 5 moves in action. Now we get to see Otunga mount 0 offense in another squash? Joy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, another 4 minute ad break?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Otunga in a film, squashes Ryback :vince


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So, let's see: random segment/match between Cena and PTP, followed soon by Gold-Back vs. Otunga... yeah, I'm watching Heat/Celtics instead.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys, St. Patrick's Day was yesterday. They gotta make the white men look strong.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What is this? Black jobber monday?


Vince thinks we won too much last month


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

So, about 20 minutes into Raw...feels longer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Dat 1st hour of white on black violence :vince2


Saint Patricks Day continues in the WWE Universe for Vince I suppose..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Henry to mix gimmicks and be Chocolate Rage.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I gotta say I look forward to seeing Otunga take a whooping again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What is this? Black jobber monday?


If Kofi is wrestling after this match then yes


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Kofi Kingsyon is jobbing tonight. To make black jobber night complete.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

mgman said:


> Ryback looks like a fucking handicap.


I said this in another thread, the way I've been watching him lately is that his gimmick is pretty much that of a retard - he has constant facial spasms, can barely breathe properly, he dribbles and spits, he cant talk - he can only shout and then only then in extremely basic sentences all of which relate to eating and finally he gets outsmarted on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

At least Cesaro won't be fed to Ryback for the upteenth time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Back to commercial and not even 4 minutes since the last one :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So, let's see: random segment/match between Cena and PTP, followed soon by Gold-Back vs. Otunga... yeah, I'm watching Heat/Celtics instead.


It'll be Dancing with the Stars for me

(yea you read that right)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Will Zack Ryder win against catering tonight?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man these commercials suck!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?? im in new town.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What a god-awful start to Raw.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Predictions for Ryback vs Otunga

-Bring back Nexus chants
-Mentioning of Otunga's movie
-Feed me more
-More mentioning of Otunga's movie
-The Shield
-Orton/Sheamus
-Did we mention Otunga's movie yet?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Otunga stars in that movie? Aren't stars usually seen in the trailer, though?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Dem crickets for rytard


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

VintageOrton said:


> Otunga breaks WWE Studios records?!
> 
> Squashed by Ryback. :vince2


Yes, because everyone who saw the movie went because they wanted to see Otunga.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Call the #1 thriller in the country? I'd bet my nuts that's not true.

Edit: And if so, its a damn shame


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Otunga is getting squahed, but I bet what he's tapping is still better than any roadie tail Ryback gets


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully Ryback sells some pain from taking the Shield Power Bomb and three WSS.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Otunga to win with help from Henry?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Otunga stars in that movie? Aren't stars usually seen in the trailer, though?


My thoughts exactly, I have yet to see him in a trailer.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

i cant wait to see the highlights of cena vs young 2 times tonight


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh lawd. 3-18-13... Burial of the blacks


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Another squash match? unk2. I should've played CoD.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

WWE: Guyis.. did u kno daveed otunga n DA CALL??!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Sign "Cole Shut Your Hole"


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cena squash, which I traded in for a piss break, and now Ryback. Resist urge channel surf...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback vs Otunga

Cena vs Darren Young

Am I watching Monday Night Raw or WWF Superstars in 1991? Whats with the jobber squashes tonight? Is Barry Horowitz and the Brooklyn Brawler making an appearance tonight, as well? Christ.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

usually i say i couldn't do any better than wwe writers, but based on tonight it would actually take effort to make the segments any worse than they are ffs


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes Ryberg


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> The Call the #1 thriller in the country? I'd bet my nuts that's not true.


It actually is true. It opened at #2 behind the Wizard of Oz movie.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


>


Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

5-star classic right here


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

am i the only that otunga has a better physique than ryback?

and also a better wrestler?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Flame of Olympus said:


> The Call the #1 thriller in the country? I'd bet my nuts that's not true.
> 
> Edit: And if so, its a damn shame


Its the number 2 movie in the country, so yeah


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AntUK said:


> Dem crickets for rytard


Seems like Goldberg hazing chants are dead tonight as well, so there's that.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

That was a pretty nice move by Ryback.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe we should get #WWE=ADS to trend on twitter


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol the crowd doesn't care at all for Ryback now.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Will Zack Ryder win against catering tonight?


LOL.

And this crowd seems to have been killed already.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck Off with that feed going across the screen


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That was an awesome move by Ryback.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Not even watching the match. Just reading those tweets on the screen.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

squeelbitch said:


> am i the only that otunga has a better physique than ryback?
> 
> and also a better wrestler?


Physique? Yes. Wrestling ability? Hard to tell when he only gets squashed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RYback's squash matches are just like Goldberg matches used to be...except nowhere near as cool.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Obvious piped in chants there.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

I THINK OTUNGA COULD WIN THIS ONE GUYS!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Save_Us_Shield


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

commercial in 3. 2. 1.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

How exciting.


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

what's the point in all this?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

So he isn't in pain at all after the abuse he took on Smackdown?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, chilling, a must see 10/10


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Otunga jobbbing like a movie star.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, god. It's talking.

Make it stop.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

ShowOff said:


> what's the point in all this?


To piss us off.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Black squash matches. Was Vince at CPAC or something?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh no he talks


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh great he's got a mic. Is he already out of breath?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Flame of Olympus said:


> The Call the #1 thriller in the country? I'd bet my nuts that's not true.
> 
> Edit: And if so, its a damn shame


*It's actually the number two movie in America right now so that's true. *


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Please get Ryback off the mic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck off Ryback


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God stop talking. Shield beat you three times already. 

TOGETHER WE SCREAM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Otunga lost. Thought he really had that one in the bag..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Oh, god. It's talking.
> 
> Make it stop.



Mute shuts him up dear.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Shits getting real right now


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How many times have you said that, Ryback? You haven't backed it up once in a big match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, fuck off Ryback.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

uh oh Mark Henry bout to fuck that ..... up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roidback cant even get through a promo without getting gassed


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The GOAT is Here


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YEA!!! DESTROY THIS LITTLE PUNK YOU BIG BLACK BEAST!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MARK FUCKING HENRY


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Please murder him Henry.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is ready for Walking Dead next week?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, Ryback's teeth are super gross. Somebody hook him up with an Invisalign.

Also, Mark Henry is the only other person I care less than Ryback about.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Ryback is fucking terrible... and the damn food/eating puns :lmao*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Here come the ratings!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Tag match inc.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I couldn't give one solitary fuck.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowOff said:


> what's the point in all this?


There is none. Raw is just one big ball of nihilism


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

"Together we scream" sounds pretty twee for Ryback. Then again, his entire schtick is 'chant-along with me'.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Highlight of the night: Vickie's mic is broken.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryback sounds like he has asthma. Feed me inhalers.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Teddy bout to book that tag team match playa!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Vickie with dem highlights


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryback vs Henry set


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

"Don't you even thinking about taking another step toward the ring."


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, how predictable.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

What a stupid way to book this match.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

don't you take another step toward that ring..................

UNTIL I MAKE A TAG MATCH PLAYA!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna love that match.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Teddy. The Negrotiator.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

"Don't you even thinkin' about taking one more step to that ring."


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is Teddy Long dressed as a sausage?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

At least they're getting rid of most of the nonsense early on?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dumb way to rebook the match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why!!! For issuing a challenge? WWE is suck a fucking mess.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck is up with Vickie's hair? I love her, but come on, Vick.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rybacks a gorilla now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL'd at Ryback's "WHAT?"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, Vicki will force Big Show into the six man match. Only way Super Friends would accept him.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

expected this change...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice, best thing to come out of this otherwise bland show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn it. I thought Henry was safe from having to loss to Ryback and getting injured by Ryback botching the Shell shock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I ask this question all the time, but why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears? Just a sad looking hulk. He reminds me of Luto from Labyrinth. 


Vickie Guerrero is fucking terrible. And again, turn it into a drinking game. Every time somebody points to the Mania sign, take a shot. I've got 4 already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Henry vs Ryback is going to be the best match at Mania it's official


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

POINT TO THE SIGN!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I hate Ryback's stupid march when he does his finisher.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Why because he's black?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

that felt so forced, randomly taken out of a match at wrestlemania


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I think this is the most black people I've seen on Raw in such a short time.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga > Ryback in every way


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd couldn't care less


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao what is it about tonight? People are being complete jobbers and acting like they have done something. :lmao*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This officially suck. Ryback even getting booed while saying he will take a part the Shield.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"This is you!" lol Ryback, you wish you can lift Henry like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why is Teddy Long dressed as a sausage?


He wants Ryback to eat him


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

DAT "LOGIC" :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, the shellshock has gotta be the stupidest big man finisher ever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's directing this shit tonight? 

I'm fucking dizzy.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ryback: "WHAT?" HUGE GRIN


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Does creative even know how to BOOK a match anymore?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"THIS IS YOU" - Ryback

Wow, does he say that because he thinks they all look the same? Was that line fed from Vince himself...?


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Like his co-star in The Call, Otunga just got Halle Berried.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

piped chants


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What happened so far? fill me in.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So what the fuck was the point of putting Ryback in the 6 man tag to begin with? Just to have an excuse to put The Shield borishly over Ryback again for the friggin millionth time?

WWE fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they playing kings music?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Playing King's music over that Trips/Brock bumper??


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jerry's theme was a bit random lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Did they use Jerry's theme for the contract signing promo? Do they normally do that?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they playing the King's theme?? lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE music botch...... or maybe they are playing the music because Triple H is the King of Kings..........Nah, it's a botch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lawler's theme playing in the background to Lesnar/HHH :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Does creative even know how to BOOK a match anymore?


Of course. It involves a dart board right?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Who. Is. Booking. This. Fucking. Shit?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Why was king's music playing?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL that music for that graphic.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FandanGOAT?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Please Vince don't show the Touts. fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys I think Ryder is either beating Fandango tonight or Catering. One or the other.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This Fandango video is getting really old.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Fandango are you gonna wrestle tonight or pussy out AGAIN?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FANDANGO!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

shit's just picked up


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is fandango actually gonna wrestle one day


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fandango looks like a playstation game wrestler from the 90s...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

20 days till Mania :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Even Fandango can't pronounce his fucking name correctly now.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

$1000 he doesn't compete


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

haha random King song. I was like, are they really playing his song. I thought he was going to wrestle for a second haha


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Fan-dan-go!!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I hope they get Fandango's debut over with already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the woman that accompanies Fandango shake it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FANDANGO followed up by Dancing With The Stars Tonite on ABC


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How much of your hard earned cash do you Americans and Canadians have to pay to go to a Live RAW?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuckign weird shit is happening on RAW tonight man. Cena/Young bs, Ryback/henry booking and now Kings music during that lesnar/hhh shit wtf is going on at WWE tonight


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So we know the stip. King is either gonna be the guest ref or its gonna be a King on a pole match.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why did they play King's music during that Lesnar/HHH graphic?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fandango pronounced his own name wrong

Maybe this means he'll have to compete now


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a TERRIBLE first hour.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, so did he just say Fan-dang-go in that shit after weeks and weeks of faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Or was that just me?


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

...Wait, did the promo say 'Premieres NEXT Raw'? We're not even getting a Fandango time-waster segment tonight?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

New series of Takeshi's Castle :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fandango vs Kofi next? Or maybe R Truth, the WWE is looking to use up their black jobber quota for the month in one week of raw


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Only exciting thing about tonight is the IC title match


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Creative on steroids.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fandango just said his own name wrong...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Fandango...biggest hype job I've ever seen from the WWE.

...but he will not be the biggest flop I have seen from the WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I have no issue with Fandango because I like the lady who's with him all the time.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> So what the fuck was the point of putting Ryback in the 6 man tag to begin with? Just to have an excuse to put The Shield borishly over Ryback again for the friggin millionth time?
> 
> WWE fpalm


To sell tickets to those in hopes of closure for a long standing storyline. But now that tickets are all sold out, they can change shit all they want, like drive thru that already has your money, they don't care if they got your order wrong.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Everyone marking for Fandango is only gonna get mad when he 1 2 steps his way to the back for the 4th time in a row.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Of course. It involves a dart board right?



I think so... I think a chicken and a machete is involved too.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> 20 days till Mania :lmao


crazy aint it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

1: Switch on Raw: Cena/PTP "hilarity.
2: Switch off Raw.
3: Let's not be hasty - switch on Raw: Ryback vs Otunga.
4: Welp, g'night folks.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was never particularly impressed with Johnny Curtis in FCW. I always confused him with Johnny Prime who went on to be Lucky Cannon, who was future endeavored years ago. That is my analysis.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

MARKING OUT!!!!!!! Mum just brought home a Subway. It's juicier than Alicia Fox's lips.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BHfeva said:


> What happened so far? fill me in.


Nothing.
No really.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Even Fandango can't pronounce his fucking name correctly now.


Yep....

Barrett can't pronounce the word barrage correctly, Jack Swagger can't put a sentence together and the WWE Champion can't even bother to show up. 

WWE.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jerry Lawler is the special guest referee. Also I'm tired of seeing fandango video packages. We all know he is going to debut the raw after wm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> I think so... I think a chicken and a machete is involved too.


Makes sense


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Ryback.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fandango better do something different or I'm done marking for him.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> Fandango just said his own name wrong...



Thank god that wasn't just me. Maybe Sandow got to him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys excited for REDEMPTIONMANIA in 20 days?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Who's directing this shit tonight?
> 
> I'm fucking dizzy.


Didn't you know, it's really raw roulette every night, just that once in a while they give us that backstage view of the innner workings!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

i didnt even like the hobbit


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This RAW has been pretty bad so far. Shame. Last week had such a great first hour.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Since both Vickie and Teddy are there, if Fandango does not compete, can't they fine, suspend or force him to? This is why the idea of WWE authority figures just doesn't work.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm kind of glad I'm going in to work. Now I can just fast forward through to The Shield and Punk and D-Bry and if Cesaro is on, on Hulu.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> So we know the stip. King is either gonna be the guest ref or its gonna be a King on a pole match.


:lawler:russo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

time for lawler to fap to fandango, this is going to be painful viewing


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I watch RAW for the food ad's. Man they make me hungry!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> You guys excited for REDEMPTIONMANIA in 20 days?


WM in 20 days? Are you sure? Doesn't look it is tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FAN*DONG*O


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Everyone marking for Fandango is only gonna get mad when he 1 2 steps his way to the back for the 4th time in a row.


*Not me, it's going to be great lol*


----------



## metalhead4life (Mar 9, 2010)

Another awesome RAW on the road to Wrestlemania!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh, Smackdown was SOCIALLY ACTIVE.

Who cares!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT ENTRANCE FOR FANDANGO!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

It's Not a Party Without Streamers


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

STOP COMPLAINING....IF YOU HATE IT...LEAVE!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy shit, that entrance!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Really smart idea WWE remind people that dancing with the stars is on tonight so they change the channel


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Will he actually wrestle now?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does this assclown deserve this cool entrance?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, Fandango. Guess we have a diva's match, piss break here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango! :mark:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Stupidest. Gimmick. Ever.




Ever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stipulation? I'd go with "Paul Heyman gets HHH's job"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Of course they debut him against DWTS.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No weight?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

No pyro anymore but this mother fucker gets his own stage set?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally he's gonna wrestle....or will he?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Please something interesting...


Edit: Nope


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't tell me they were setting up to have him premiere with Dancing with the Stars' season premiere...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lawler loves Fandango


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

WHERE IS HE FROM? WHERE IS FROM?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He still said the name wrong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango wrestles on the day when DWTS comes on


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love this man


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Fondongo?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

THE GREAT KHALI


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole & Lawler make me want to put a bullet in my ear.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fandango is the leader of the Shield. THIS IS A FACT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Cole with dat Fandango burial


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Dat Pyro


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh...my...goodness.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

that entrance music is already annoying


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass dat split


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Light Bright is trending!!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will he actually wrestle?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is he actually going to wrestle?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why is he getting such a cool entrance?

I want a cool entrance...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cole was a ball room dancer. I fucking can't :lol


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

That light-display!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like I was wrong. Neat entrance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> WHERE IS HE FROM? WHERE IS FROM?


My guess? San Francisco.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he's already winded.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was way too long of an entrance.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

against Khali ?? SERIOUSLY ??? why not any wrestler better than him ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He's wrestling Khali :lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like im missing all the action. Judging from the posts so far im missing a great raw :side:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

All that work just into an entrance :lol jesus christ


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Fandango vs Cole in a Ballroom dance match. Make it happen.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great entrance. LOL @ the light up thing.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Fandango is the best thing to happen on this show so far.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Screw this. Lisa Vanderpump is on DWTS now. I love that lady.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Of all the guys they can give an elaborate entrance to, it's this guy.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Why put Natalya through this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

really tho? all this for the poor man's rick martel?

:StephenA2

and he's wrestling Khali?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god its The Great Khali


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, is Fandango getting squashed in his first match?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The PunJobber Nightmare


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Best intro EVER! I'll add Khali as a person of color so Black jobber Monday continues folks!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The hell is NATALYA being wasted on this excuse of a wrestler? WHY? WHY? Who did she piss off?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So I'm guessing that all they've done the last several weeks is think of ways to make his entrance look impressive. No wonder the shows have been utter cockhat.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so they cant give champions and upper carders 30 second entrances yet can give fandango his own special entrance set and a two minute entrance fpalm


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This must be the worst opening 3 matches in Raw history. fpalm


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

"frhaaaaa doooonnnnggg grrooooooo"


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Faaaaan DONG DOOOO!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Fagdango"

Don't look at me, Khali said it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Every time I see Nattie walk around with Khali, I weep for her career.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy Shit that made me laugh!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

please don't job Fandango


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck Dango?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nattie must cry herself to sleep every night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango is creepy as fuck....I kind of like it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I got a Nattie appearance. Only good thing so far aside from Vickie's new highlights.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

OD entrance, lol.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

after all that build up are they going to have khali bury fandango?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel so sorry for Natalia.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't Khali boinking Nattie?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

This guy sure can make a fucking entrance though.

And lol at Lawler being retarded. "He can't come through that curtain that's not right". :facepalm.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to see 3 Man Band, Zack Ryder, and JTG. Not Khali.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Rumors of Jericho/Fandango at WM. Hope it stays a rumor, also if Cole/Lawler do not shut the fuck up I will fucking destroy someone. Raw is unbearable so far. "looks like a light bright" Why are you ruining the moment Cole, TAKE THIS JOB SERIOUSLY, HOW CAN WE TAKE IT SERIOUSLY IF YOU DON'T!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Fandango just creepin'


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol wwe burying people of color today 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

What a great heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why did they give Fandango such a creepy pedophile like voice?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That smile Natalia just cracked was very sexy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Khali Vs. Fandango

This is like booking Cancer Vs. Aids

I want them both destroyed.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fandango hittin on all the divas


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

[email protected] who said "shut up and wrestle!" 

My hero.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Too bad they already spoiled he's not going to wrestle tonight bcause they said FANDANGO DEBUTS NEXT WEEK ON RAW durring a commercial earlier


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta love Fandango's fake ass accent.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Natalya and Fandango? Its better than Khali I guess


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol creeping it up in the ring!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Natalya wants the D! 8*D


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Natalya. So beautiful :bateman


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dear #WWE noone gives a shit about how you pronounce Fandango's name.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Nattie must cry herself to sleep every night


And saying, "Why does Vince hate the Hart family so much?"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This fucking product...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

:lol dat heat


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is soooo bad...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How humiliating for Curtis. He could be a HUGE star.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So this is how Vince wants to build up to WM? Genus!!!!! *sarcasm*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ telling Khali to chase after someone

Impossible task


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the worst guy to debut in at least five years. He either needs to get every diva on the roster in his stable, or stalk Kaitlyn and get destroyed ASAP. I would pay $500 for a ticket to see Batista return and destroy this fucking tool.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

someone said ya bastard lol


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh. Her voice acting skills make me cringe. That sounded like something I'd do at a school play when I was 7.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Could he possibly be any more creepy? lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fandango has such a rapey voice.










I like this.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

faaaaaaaaaannnnnnn daaaaaaaaaaann GOAT


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Is curtis supposed to be Latino now?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a really pissed off fan in the audience.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ROFL at the "NO ONE CARES!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

can hear lawler jerking off to fandango and perving on the female dancer in the background


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ugh. What a waste of time this Fandango gimmick is. 

Go away heat. And I like Johnny Curtis.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

You can't wrestle :lmao


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

No stop booing him, he wont stop.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

you can't wrestle chant lol


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

This is a genuine contender for the worst Raw of all time. I just can't watch this shit anymore.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

LMFAO someone is booing their ass off!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is getting some great heat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He's getting some heat, so there's that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat Boo


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i smell an epic wrestlemania match


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Random fan: 'BOO! BOO! BOO!'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao the fans going all :cena4 chant on the 'dongo.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

He's pretty much doing a Jericho.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn he got a lot of heat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this crowd :lol i love it especially that guy that yelled nobody cares


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Wow.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So...

Boring Cena promo, PTP ridiculousness, Jobber match, Jobber x2, boring Ryback promo and Fandango shit...

Things can only get better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fandango v Khali is match of the night so far :lmao *


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

checkcola said:


> He's getting some heat, so there's that.


Seems more like X-pac heat thou.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Holy shit. Fandango is getting actual classic heat!

I think I like this guy... IM CONFUSED AM I GAY NOW??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fandango's first match will be on the WWE network opening night at this rate..


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

40 minutes of filler thus far.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this shitfest over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is he trying to come across as being Hispanic? He just sounds like a hash induced Paul London.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

The bell didn't ring so this match is still going on? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That is not heel heat.

That is 'This is absolutely fucking terrible, stop wasting my time with this shit' heat.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango continues to troll. "You can't wrestle" from the crowd! :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wasting time on pointless segments like this instead of giving the airtime to underused talent.

Gotta love WWE... fucking idiots.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I heard the call has one of the worse and laughable endings ever to a thriller


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol Fandango gets heat already


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is really getting stupid. Very stupid. On the borders of 'pile of shit" episode of Raw.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

fandango is making me laugh at least, i really have no idea where theyre gonna go with it though

this has been a ludicrous start to raw:kobe


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Man this is too erotic.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I know I'm not high it said fandango premieres next Monday. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

total waste of a segment just to kill some time but maybe I'm in the minority I kind of dig Fandango


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fandango is going to be great


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I miss Charlie Haas impersonating wrestlers.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fanjericho circa 1998


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If he really debuts against Jericho at Wrestlemania I'm going to cry real fucking tears. They won't be tears of joy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is this shitfest over?


Nope. You got 120 minutes left.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> That is not heel heat.
> 
> That is 'This is absolutely fucking terrible, stop wasting my time with this shit' heat.


*Heat is heat. Barrett would LOVE to get even THAT heat. *


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finally something interesting. Triple threat for the IC belt. Show better pick up soon.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Up next, Big Show vs JTG.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

he is the fandanGOAT


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

So glad Raw is three hours each week, so we can fit all these important and captivating segments in.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

He gets more of a reaction than barrett and cesaro this shit might work


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Khali Vs. Fandango
> 
> This is like booking Cancer Vs. Aids
> 
> I want them both destroyed.


Haha


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Fandango's whole gimmick seems like something Vince came up with while his pants were around his ankles and he was reading a news paper.

"Go out there and sound like a feminine Val Venis pal."

:vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have to say I like Fandago and he's hitting on all the Divas..I hope. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This whole fandango crap is growing on me, which is making me worry about my sanity.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck Fandango.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

jerseysfinest said:


> Seems more like X-pac heat thou.


Either way it's heat, and a whole hell of a lot more than most heels get nowadays.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, "new" cool ranch..like nobody has done THAT before...still, I love Taco Bell and wanting a damned burrito now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've pretty much given up here.. Switching over to Celtics Vs. Heat (33-22 Celtics 11 minutes 2nd Quarter)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This RAW is fucking awful. I fucking can't.

RELEASE THE PORN GIFS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango=Modern Day X-Pac?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who would want the Miz for a gift. Id ask to take him back


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking awful RAW so far. One of the worst I've seen in a while.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jmacz said:


> Up next, Big Show vs JTG.


I hope so JTG is gonna squash Big Show.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

This fandango guy is full of erotism but it'd nice to see him fight already.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fandango getting more heat than what swagger has gotten since his return :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punter said:


> This RAW. I fucking can't.
> 
> RELEASE THE PORN GIFS


http://www.google.com/

There you go.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

How long before a fan jumps the barricade to attack Johnny Curtis.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck Fandango. Can't believe I voted for this guy to win NXT season 4 -__-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punter said:


> This RAW is fucking awful. I fucking can't.
> 
> RELEASE THE PORN GIFS


Hey now keep it clean. Post stuff of female wrestlers


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Fandango with more heat than 99% of the roster and say what you will at least his shit is so bad it's interesting.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*watching commercials* Miz - "This party just got more awesome!" Kids - "Awesome!" Said no kid ever...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punter said:


> This RAW is fucking awful. I fucking can't.
> 
> RELEASE THE PORN GIFS


I second this motion..


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

I dunO y u guyz hate on the wwf day hav gratE carakterz liek seena nd dis roar haz bin gud so farr


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The Road to Wrestlemania ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

We should start a whole new trend. If the show sucks, we start rating the commercials.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Who's Truth jobbing to? And dafuq is he wearing?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> Fuck Fandango. Can't believe I voted for this guy to win NXT season 4 -__-


I can't believe you voted in general.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It hasn't been that bad.

Titus was quality and Curtis is getting some serious heat. 

Obviously the Cena promo was shit, but what do you expect when he's still face?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yay, its' R-Truth. I am like so totally happy about that...NOT!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh should start a TNA chant. This is the worst first hour of Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heat is heat. Barrett would LOVE to get even THAT heat. *












unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Que black Jobber #3
New WWE Record


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

wrasslinsreal said:


> I dunO y u guyz hate on the wwf day hav gratE carakterz liek seena nd dis roar haz bin gud so farr


Can we get this in English?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Has Brock been on yet? Tuned in late

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

No more little Jimmy?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat black burial continues


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is Little Jimmy dead and buried?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Will a black man finally get that 'dub, tonight?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good to see R-Truth, and Truth isn't a jobber. He's just a midcarder.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zookeepah is in town Boys.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

nation of domination forming after african american beatdown monday


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Punter said:


> This RAW is fucking awful. I fucking can't.
> 
> RELEASE THE PORN GIFS


Well sexy gif like that one yes, Porn no


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

R-TRUTH??? WHAT HAVE WE DONE TO DESERVE THIS???


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

just stop bitchin....go away


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Truth and Sandow. I'll take it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> I've pretty much given up here.. Switching over to Celtics Vs. Heat (33-22 Celtics 11 minutes 2nd Quarter)


Been watching it more than Raw tonight. Celtics are giving the Heat fits, and we don't have KG tonight. Heat suck if they lose to the Celtics down Rondo AND KG


----------



## Red Zombie (Aug 16, 2003)

Fandango sucks. But I hope that dancer stays. She is fuckin hot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What in the blue hell is up with the ensemble Mr. Truth is wearing this evening?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Show's about to pick up.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Remember when Truth was a top Heel getting nasty heat?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Punter said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another black guy losing? :vince


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

To make us think there not racist, R-Truth wins via little jimmy 5:00


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

R-Truth is out now? Black jobber Monday is in full swing! 

Oh wait... Sandow is out. R-Truth is winning! :jay2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need The Shield to save this show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it's black jobber monday :lol can truth break the streak tonight


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely no reason for Truth to go over here, so he obviously will.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Sandow talking down to R-Truth, get Al Sharpton in the room.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

R-Truth jobbing to Sandow? Must suck to be black today.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Sandow!!! YAY!


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bionic_Brony said:


> *watching commercials* Miz - "This party just got more awesome!" Kids - "Awesome!" Said no kid ever...


I just always imagine the group of kids starting to collectively cry when they see The Miz.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats his name from now on, REPUGNANT TRUTH.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Leave it to Sandow to save raw


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes! Sandow has graced my TV with his presence.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the worst build up to a Mania I've ever seen. Doesn't even feel like WM Season...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh god King and or Cole... will you please. Shut. The hell. Up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Truth the Poet ladies and gentleman!! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Truth really needs to stop tying his du rag so tight. He got that permanent forehead crease


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole & Lawler's giggling violates my soul.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Always loved the word 'repugnant'.

Ugh, that laugh...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Do not speak ever again, R-Truth.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't even bear to watch this. At least the Mavericks are on, and not sucking.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Darren Young trending worldwide.

Remember this day.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Let's go Damien chants?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Damien Sandow-Honorary KFC bucket..


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

AWFUL Raw so far....At least they're getting the garbage out of the way to start.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

i don't even care about this match


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Kentucky wtf?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I missed when r truth talked about spiders.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

mgman said:


>


Fantastic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Heel Truth> this whole show


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Truth is black as fuck. If undertaker were to feud with truth he would have a hard time finding him when the lights go out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You're Welcome :sandow


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

At least on the plus side we've still to see Jericho, Punk, Lesnar and hopefully the shield tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> AWFUL Raw so far....At least they're getting the garbage out of the way to start.


What garbage this has been fantastic so far. Zack Ryder vs. Catering up next on MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Repugnant, eh? I guess Sandow's been watching some Samuel L. Jackson in Quentin Tarantino movies. #RepugnantShit


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant believe that heel truth was almost two years ago, they really should have kept him heel. He was gold during that time


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

This entire thread is just 100% complaining about how bad the show is.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How about calling the match properly Cole and King? unk2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

inb4 ban


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LoueyGG said:


> Truth is black as fuck. If undertaker were to feud with truth he would have a hard time finding him when the lights go out
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You would just see two white eyes blinking like in those cartoons


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That Dragon .gif.. That's exactly what happens when I take my Camry to the Toyota Dealership.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


>


Want to see more of this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

mgman said:


>


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

THAT ELBOW OF DISDAIN, R TRUTH WIT A DICK SLANG.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Black wins!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Score one for the black man!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

They really dropped the ball with Truth. He could of been something after that heel turn.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sandow running away from R-Truth. I would be pissed off if I was there live.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow's all like "fuck dis!"


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone black won


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

It's like they want us to change the channel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

gaz0301 said:


> At least on the plus side we've still to see Jericho, Punk, Lesnar and hopefully the shield tonight.


SWERVE~! The next 2 hours are the first hour on repeat, with double Tout and Twitter references.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

LoueyGG said:


> Truth is black as fuck. If undertaker were to feud with truth he would have a hard time finding him when the lights go out
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Really?? Mark Henry's darker. So ur incorrect both literally and politically. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow you fucking jobber...... you had to break the streak!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> This entire thread is just 100% complaining about how bad the show is.


Give us a good show, we won't complain.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

WTF is with Truth's forehead?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 gets the divas


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Countout. Excellent.

:mark: Kaitlyn!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess he's Dashing again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

6, 7, 8, 6, 10! 

Ahh love you black ref. You stopped the Black crime tonight on Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Want to see more of this.


As do I


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does R-Truth still have that imaginary friend...Little Jamison or whatever?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys! The Undertaker is returning tonight!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kaitlyn and them face fillers.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

How does that ****** get twins?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cody better watch his hands or he'll have to deal with :cena


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Worst first hour ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that old school Taker music? Awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prideisking said:


> Someone black won


Well it was a black ref. so Sandow knows he was outnumbered.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So no Diva match? Umm we need Naomi and Cameron to get some payback.... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Did the NAACP file a complaint? :kanye


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> How does that ****** get twins?


He's Dashing.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

this is almost late-WCW bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

1. Stop posting a dragon fucking a car.
2. If you're going to spam the damn thread with Trish photos, fix the size.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully this next segment is where they start caring.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Worst first hour ever


Agree.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

You could put a hundred Bella Twins around Cody Rhodes and his mustache would still get bigger pops than he does.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys are we gonna see Zack Ryder squashing someone tonight?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Prideisking said:


> Someone black won


:vince5 SEE WE'RE NOT RACIST!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Want to see more of this.


You got it!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Fucking Casey Ryback and Austin in a movie.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

vince just wont let a black man win clean


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to say that champs commercial looked dated, like made in the 80's dated. I like the Right Twix myself....

Oh, and my commercials were interrupted by a pointless match between Sandow and R TRuth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I miss when we would get chants like this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

mgman said:


> You got it!


Someone ban this fucker already.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Austin made a movie with Steven Seagal? That will put hairs on you're chest.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

sonicslash said:


> Really?? Mark Henry's darker. So ur incorrect both literally and politically.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Your a ****** both literally and politically 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Cody better watch himself...

:cena3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Would rather go through this then watch RAW tonight:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well it was a black ref. so Sandow knows he was outnumbered.


It's funny, I was out a house show this weekend where Darren Young kept trying to buddy-buddy up with the black ref.





Ya know I felt bad about forgetting RAW was on but it sounds like I missed absolutely nothing so far. Glad to see Taker's up next. :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

mgman said:


> You got it!


Are you from the Misc?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The fuck was the point of Sandow getting counte-

Ugh, I can't be fucked wondering why this shit happens anymore.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It's like Undertaker has a hard time not being buried by the crowd during promos nowadays. And that scares me. He should just do "You. Me. Wrestlemania." and get the fuck outta there.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> this is almost late-WCW bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's worst.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone ban this fucker already.


Man fuck off.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's no such thing as a too big enough picture of Trish Stratus.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Just watched the opening segment. Fantastically horrible.




> why titus speaking weird, doesn't make any sense why he is now playing his cousin





> Need some ointment for that burn John?





> uh i'm tuning in 10 minutes late here, what the hell happened before this and why is Titus wearing an afro and glasses?


These may well be my 3 favourite quotes ever from this forum. Hilarious!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone ban this fucker already.


seconded. First time to see it it's funny...now at the 100th it's goddamned annoying.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hit and run Cody. Get yours then tell them to...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That small ad for Tomb Raider has been the best part of the show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> There's no such thing as a too big enough picture of Trish Stratus.


Want to see more of Trish and less of Dragon fucking Car.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

i wish da undertaycer wood retyre az he iz too ald n c m punc wood beet hiz ass in reel lif


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop quoting the car fucking gif.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

On the plus side, one hour without a WWE App plug?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I havent even watched Raw yet can we not have the Bo Dallas section or Trish tribute. show cant be that bad right.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

mgman said:


> Man fuck off.


Yes because posting a dragon fucking a car multiple times is so funny. Get off the internet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dead man


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

its gonna be CM Punk dressed as him


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

UNDATAKAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Taker is here to save the show


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

LoueyGG said:


> Your a ****** both literally and politically
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That doesn't even make sense. Are you even a teenager yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Wait, it's Punk isn't it?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:cole3 : "Oooooh my, Is it him? The Undertaker is making his return tonight."


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Here comes Dat build for the real main event.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

why the fuck is it every time I change page I see what i think is a dragon humping a car?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

wrasslinsreal said:


> i wish da undertaycer wood retyre az he iz too ald n c m punc wood beet hiz ass in reel lif


:kobe8


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk trolling us? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

THIS SUCK ASS


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, an Undertaker entrance? Perfect time to go for a jog! Hopefully I'm back by the time he's down the ramp!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Knowing how it's going tonight...this could be Primetime Brian Lee as the fake undertaker...which he once did.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

LoueyGG said:


> Your a ****** both literally and politically
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you 12, a moron, or both?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Taker is here to save the show


Lets be serious, he can't perform miracles


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yes because posting a dragon fucking a car multiple times is so funny. Get off the internet.


Use your own advice. Or that'll happen to you. I promise. That's not a threat. It's a promise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So yeah, apparently my last 10 Raw posts wound up in a TNA thread or some shit, lol. 

Guess I can't call Lawler or Cole fucking stupid anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow super fast taker entrance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally, something I can give a shit about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> The fuck was the point of Sandow getting counte-
> 
> Ugh, I can't be fucked wondering why this shit happens anymore.


Yeah the biggest threat to the tag titles are getting counted out in a unless match and in some stash promo with the bellas

Wrestlemania build up is in full swing baby


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Punter said:


> Would rather go through this then watch RAW tonight:


:lmao

this for me


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Wait, it's Punk isn't it?



Or not. TAKER!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

at least he is walking faster than usual


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Stop quoting the car fucking gif.


Yea, and it's from /r/rule34 so you know the kid's a freak...

Not like I frequently visit /r/rule34 though, so I wouldn't know...

I'm outta here... I've said enough


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The graphic for Undertaker's name made that whole last hour worth it. Raw's starting now guys, the kiddies had to go to bed.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoping this is good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I love image blockers! haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wrasslinsreal said:


> i wish da undertaycer wood retyre az he iz too ald n c m punc wood beet hiz ass in reel lif


Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> why the fuck is it every time I change page I see what i think is a dragon humping a car?


I saw it too. Pretty funny


----------



## metalhead4life (Mar 9, 2010)

Is Taker finally going to speak tonight? Undertaker is going to get back the urn. R.I.P. Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Vince thought the highlight reel was bad last week? It cant hold a candle to the first hour we just saw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zack Ryder vs. Catering please and more of Trish as well.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll just come out and say it: that first hour sucked major ass.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Would have marked til summerslam if Punk came out to Taker's music.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

excaping


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh shit! No they didn't! :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

they just had to go there didn't they fpalm cant say i'm too surprised


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CM Punk is the GOAT of all GOATs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There's no escaping what is going to happen to you at Wrestlemania" 

Well, we knew that the second this match was booked.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God Punk.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh my god


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG he is being Paul Bearer that is gold, ha ha ha I love Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao, Punk's too much.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

CM Troll.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk is awesome.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck no...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

OH SHIT! Damn that was brutal Punk.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Punk with the epic troll. :lol

No disrespect intended!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stolen prop story line. Is this 1995 Kama The Supreme Fighting Machine all over again?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

lol'd so fucking hard.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"I could never hit the high notes" :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Too far guys...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

LMFAO @ Punk making the urn talk!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok this match needs blood now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Punk


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk's gonna drop the urn


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm waiting for him to drop the urn...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Punks gonna drop the urn.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:lmao He's playing with the urn!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why does Undertaker give a shit about the urn? 

Don't they always just make a new one?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Troll punk is awesome


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

CHUCKING THE URN ABOUT :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So we're just gonna forget that Punk was a wwe champ a few weeks ago and instead of fighting to get it back; he's feuding with The Undertaker? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

God this Punk/Taker storyline is AWFUL. Fuck this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CM "Harlem Globtrotter" Punk*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Cm Punk skit had me laughing so hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk is going to break the urn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He should drop it so the ashes come out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.....Okay.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk you troll you.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

DAT SHIT


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

God Damn it punk is gold!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Mark da fuck out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What happened to punks bags under his eyes?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dropped the s-bomb...WWE was quick on that.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The crowd is just laughing.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Punk


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

What a Heel


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Troll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

was that intended? the Oh shit kind of threw me


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You fuck up, Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Oh Shit!" LOL! 

I'm sorry, but this is douchebaggary at its finest. Awesome.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So that was it?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Oh Shi- unk"

:lmao*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Taker is going straight to the point. CM TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Oh Shit" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kama Punk?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Did he drop a "oh shit"? :lmao


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

well that was much better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, if Paul Bearer didn't die recently, what would this feud have been based around? Did they just scrap what the original feud was going to be?

Wow.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk gonna get buried 3 ppv's in a row.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh look they got the music right this time around yet silence from the announce table.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

"oh shit".


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They finally got the right "King" music playing over the Trips/Lesnar bumper. And the commentators forgot to talk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> Dropped the s-bomb...WWE was quick on that.


Im sure that segment was not live and pretaped.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Punk is awesome once again! This is WAY more deserving to main event 'Mania than that Cena-Dwayne crapfest.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey there's the right "king" music!

Punk dropping those S-bombs unk


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk is breaking the streak.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

"Oh shit." :lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

That Oh Shit was so subtle and nonchalant I didn't even notice it till just now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk had me rolling, that was awesome.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

The king:mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that really all we're getting from Punk and Taker? What the fuck?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to see more of Trish. Keep posting huge pictures of her! No more dragons please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The build to this is just hilarious. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Good 30 second promo by Taker, funny promo by Punk (mainly due to his actions with the urn), but that was waaaaay too short though.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> So wait, if Paul Bearer didn't die recently, what would this feud have been based around? Did they just scrap what the original feud was going to be?
> 
> Wow.


What original feud?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That 7 second second delay saved the WWE big time there. LOL @ the "Oh shit."


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That was great, would've been funny if they had fake ashes in there that spilled out. It's unfortunate that it happened but Bearer's death has made this feud a lot more awesome than it would've been if he didn't die.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL, he dropped the urn...LOL
"Oh Shit"
LOL this has me dieing......

Whata botch , I dont think he was meant to drop it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> So wait, if Paul Bearer didn't die recently, what would this feud have been based around? Did they just scrap what the original feud was going to be?
> 
> Wow.


No, no I'm sure that... yeah. That is what happened.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh. Punk's done a lot better than that. This build is poor so far.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I want to see more of Trish. Keep posting huge pictures of her! No more dragons please.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?&q=trish+stratus&qft=+filterui:imagesize-wallpaper&FORM=R5IR4

There. Now let us continue bitching about the show.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol did anyone notice they had the hall of fame music for the first contract signing advert 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> So wait, if Paul Bearer didn't die recently, what would this feud have been based around? Did they just scrap what the original feud was going to be?
> 
> Wow.


Paul Bearer is not really dead, its all a huge angle where Paul will rise from the dead right before Punk is going to win, then the UT will end up winning because Punk is so shocked


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, I fuckin' laughed.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

longing4indy said:


> What original feud?


Punk/Taker. The past two weeks have been all about Paul Bearer. If he didn't die, what would the last two weeks between Taker/Punk be based on?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We can't write worth a shit, so we're going to use Paul's death to do the work for us.

-WWE Creative.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, so they've done the Cena & Taker/Punk segment?

Guess we all know who's closing.
:HHH2:brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I want to see more of Trish. Keep posting huge pictures of her! No more dragons please.


Are you new to the internet? There's pictures of better looking women just clicks away.

No wonder crap like the Divas Division exists...idiots who can't search the internet.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TripleHsNose said:


> LOL, he dropped the urn...LOL
> "Oh Shit"
> LOL this has me dieing......
> 
> Whata botch , I dont think he was meant to drop it


I don't think so either. lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

#RawShit should be trending pretty well by now..


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> So wait, if Paul Bearer didn't die recently, what would this feud have been based around? Did they just scrap what the original feud was going to be?
> 
> Wow.


Bearer isn't dead. I was a work.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao So they played the wrong music the first time because it had 'king' in the title?

Producer: Quick, play the music!
Dumbass: Okay boss! *to himself* Okay, where is it...it's here somewhere...'King music' here we go!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That Punk promo was funny. Him fucking around with the urn lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do not post pictures that stretch the page. I'll start banning people from the thread :hayden2*


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh I know why the wrong music played. The sound guy hit "Jerry the King Lawler" instead of "King of kings" Also Im guessing another no dq stip for the streak match.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was hoping I wouldnt miss a Punk and Taker segment. Looks like it could be the best part of Raw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nostalgia said:


> God this Punk/Taker storyline is AWFUL. Fuck this.


Seriously. This is on a whole other level of stupid


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Rawk said:


> but that was waaaaay too short though.


Seeing how much time the program got last Raw and considering Punk's injury I see them doing a few more of these skits before this is done to hide how he can't wrestle.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Forgot it starts an hour earlier for me, so missed the beginning. Quick recap anyone? Much obliged...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :lmao So they played the wrong music the first time because it had 'king' in the title?
> 
> Producer: Quick, play the music!
> Dumbass: Okay boss! *to himself* Okay, where is it...it's here somewhere...'King music' here we go!


Hey man, if Ryder isn't going to be on the show at least let him in the production truck to help...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bearer will return on Punk's side at Wrestlemania under his old manager name in WCCW....PERCY PRINGLE!!!!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Omg I can't be the only one who died when punk said oh shit and drop the earn


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Punk/Taker. The past two weeks have been all about Paul Bearer. If he didn't die, what would the last two weeks between Taker/Punk be based on?


The lack of any real feud at all before Paul died makes me believe they probably would have pulled something out of their ass 15 minutes before last week's RAW.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

More Trish please.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> We can't write worth a shit, so we're going to use Paul's death to do the work for us.
> 
> -WWE Creative.


I'm willing to guarantee this is Punk's doing. He was behind the fake heart attack, he probably pitched this and got it approved.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bearodactyl said:


> Forgot it starts an hour earlier for me, so missed the beginning. Quick recap anyone? Much obliged...


Don't make us remember


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This don't feel like Wrestlemania is the next pay per view


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I predict a hologram Paul Bearer to cost Punk the match. Serious.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Forgot it starts an hour earlier for me, so missed the beginning. Quick recap anyone? Much obliged...


Possibly the worst ever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was like 5 minutes what the fuck....

Lesnar and HHH better make up for this


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

duz aneone else fink pall bearerr wil cum bak fromm da deed nd scruw undertacker at wrasslemaynia nd it waz al a set up nd he waznt deed


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Forgot it starts an hour earlier for me, so missed the beginning. Quick recap anyone? Much obliged...


You're a pretty lucky man... :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ARe they going to induct Paul Bearer into the HOF:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do not post pictures that stretch the page. I'll start banning people from the thread :hayden2*


I agree with your ban but we could really use a "preview post" option prior to posting in order to confirm any images aren't making the thread explode.

I'm certainly guilty in the past of this unintentionally.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROSA!!! Look at that spicy hotness!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't replay it.
...Didn't they just say there was going to be a new induction?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

longing4indy said:


> The lack of any real feud at all before Paul died makes me believe they probably would have pulled something out of their ass 15 minutes before last week's RAW.


Exactly. That's my point. I'm just curious as to what it would have been. Because whatever it was going to be, they obviously scraped it and have gone with the Paul Bearer angle.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam that bitch in white is fine.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OMFG Rosa's crothc hhips and butt :yum:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I can only imagine what creative came up with before Paul Bearer died. 
Actually I can't because I don't think I can think of anything that terrible.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

What Punk just pulled was some straight up Attitude Era shit... and I fucking loved it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Walker Merle Dixon appears out of nowhere.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

And another squash match!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Of course he meant to drop the urn.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

The 'oh shit' wasn't censored on the recap was it?!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane and Kane's keychain are here.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Backlund, Sammartino, Stratus,Foley...and Trump. Sounds legit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I agree with your ban but we could really use a "preview post" option prior to posting in order to confirm any images aren't making the thread explode.
> 
> I'm certainly guilty in the past of this unintentionally.


There is a preview option.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Main Event: Rock isn't there to promote, Cena is repetitive and stale, no feud

Co-Main Event 1: Swagger is irrelevant, Del Rio hasn't got a clue

Co-Main Event 2: Triple H and Lesnar are rematching an already shite feud. McMahon's actually healed hip started the feud

Co-Main Event 3: Undertaker and Punk appear to be fighting over a piece of gold metal.

Undercard: Shield vs Who Knows because creative can't choose oppponents

Ryback vs Mark Henry: All destined for a Ryback lift of Henry

$60 going toward a good cause!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not to sound racist or anything but has every match so far tonight have a minority in it? LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Rosa Mendes love me some Latinas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL, they didn't even blurt it out!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Primo was once relevant.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

rbfshr said:


> The 'oh shit' wasn't censored on the recap was it?!


They even censored the "oh" part :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> I agree with your ban but we could really use a "preview post" option prior to posting in order to confirm any images aren't making the thread explode.
> 
> I'm certainly guilty in the past of this unintentionally.


*
...That exists.*


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> duz aneone else fink pall bearerr wil cum bak fromm da deed nd scruw undertacker at wrasslemaynia nd it waz al a set up nd he waznt deed


Goofy pls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kane and Bryan are losing no pyro taped to the ring posts


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"A brilliant disguise by CM Punk" 

Wait...what?


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

This feels like the build up to Over the Limit or some other crappy PPV, I'd be pissed if I paid for a ticket to this show tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whens the last time Primo and Epico won a match?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ethnic minority jobber night is in full swing, truth didn't break the streak as he didn't win by pinfall, so it doesn't count. Can Primo,Epico and Rosa break the streak


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :kobe4 Rosa Mendes love me some Latinas


yep kobe likes dem latinos


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SpookshowTony said:


> Primo was once relevant.


*He was? when?*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Forgot it starts an hour earlier for me, so missed the beginning. Quick recap anyone? Much obliged...


Darren Young jobbed to cena after a pointless promo, Otunga jobbed to Ryback and Henry vs Ryback at mania was made. Fandango trolled Khali again, but we saw his full entrance. Then the Taker and Punk segment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Need more of this man on this show :
























[/IMG]


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only Spanish word Rosa actually knows.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wow Bryan is being wasted. what a company


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan DA JAWB from world champion to coming out to Kane's entrance every week a year later. And barely over a lick.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at this road to Wrestlemania. April 7th can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

"When was the last time you've seen Kane look like that?"

I dunno, Cole. Maybe last week?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are we gonna see the Internet Championship on the line against Wrestlemania?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Squash match squash match no match boring promo titus oneil being really funny


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> This feels like the build up to Over the Limit or some other crappy PPV, I'd be pissed if I paid for a ticket to this show tonight.


I'll go one further..maybe several further....This is like a build up to WWE Saturday Morning. It's THAT bad.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *He was? when?*



With his brother 2009-2010.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't stand this Kane and Bryan tag team and I'm not even a huge Bryan fan like everyone else. Can't stand Kane though and would definitely like to see Bryan in a solo career.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why can't they just have a segment where Rosa dances for like 20 minutes in various outfits? It would have been like 1000x better than the first hour.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is amazing :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ROSA JUST LEANED FORWARD AND SHAKED DEM BOOBIES :yum:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at this road to Wrestlemania. *April 8th* can't get here soon enough.


Fixed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there going to be one worthwhile match this week?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

"O she's sure in shape" .....awkward silence.....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Its not like Punk blantantly said something to disrespect Paul Bearer..
He was playing with a fucking urn....It had more to do with the Undertaker then, Paul Bearer, all Paul use to do was bring power to the Undertaker.....

This was perfect.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Need more Shield please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In a complete hypothetical of a WWE Vs. TNA show, I want this match. 


The Undertaker w/The Urn Vs. Abyss w/Hogan's Magical Hall of Fame Ring. The match will turn into a fucking Harry Potter wand fight with them shooting magic lasers out of their magical weapons and it will end in a Priori Incantatem and the ghost of Paul Bearer will shot up and cost Abyss the match.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel like Vince isn't taking this WM seriously. Why he wouldn't take the biggest annual event of his company seriously, I don't know.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Fixed.


Someone post huge pictures of Stacy Keibler now. Attitude ERA divas FTW!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a fucking garbage show. I just can't..


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> I'll go one further..maybe several further....This is like a build up to WWE Saturday Morning. It's THAT bad.


THEN GO AWAY...STOP COMPLAINING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More jobber matches tonight. It's WWF Superstars in 1991 on FOX all over again tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd is absolutely DEAD after that segment.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Fixed.


I was going to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Primo and Epico actually putting up a fight here, well I never.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> Crowd is dead.


Can you blame them?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, CM Punk is turning face at Mania


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome22 said:


> Crowd is dead.


They are lucky to be alive still during this shitfest.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a pretty nifty tag move.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There is a... 'P. in her butt' sign in the front row... :kiss


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> In a complete hypothetical of a WWE Vs. TNA show, I want this match.
> 
> 
> The Undertaker w/The Urn Vs. Abyss w/Hogan's Magical Hall of Fame Ring. The match will turn into a fucking Harry Potter wand fight with them shooting magic lasers out of their magical weapons and it will end in a Priori Incantatem and the ghost of Paul Bearer will shot up and cost Abyss the match.


Either enjoy it or fuck off lol.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

XxMetsxX said:


> THEN GO AWAY...STOP COMPLAINING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.


It's his right to complain asshole.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank fuck my laptop runs FM 2013 and stream at the same time..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is going to sound horrible, but wasn't it Team Hell No Vs. Primo & Epico when Lawler had his heart attack months back? I can't remember if it was Primo & Epico or The Primetime Players.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I DON'T WANT TO WATCH THIS RAW ANYMORE. NYEH


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> What a fucking garbage show. I just can't..


YOU GO AWAY TO D-BAG!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

XxMetsxX said:


> THEN GO AWAY...STOP COMPLAINING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.


The way to turn off the caps lock and sound like less of a moron is roughly 1/16th's of an inch from your left pinky finger.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punter said:


> I DON'T WANT TO WATCH THIS RAW ANYMORE. NYEH


What the hell?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

They made Daniel Bryan look weak as fuck in this match...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whenever I see Preemo I laugh at how many unexplained face and heel turns he did a few years back.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> This is going to sound horrible, but wasn't it Team Hell No Vs. Primo & Epico when Lawler had his heart attack months back? I can't remember if it was Primo & Epico or The Primetime Players.


PTP


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AJ?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus christ that whore.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Oh no


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NO NO NO NO PLEASE GOD NO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NO.
Just NO.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao THIS AGAIN!?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Kane chokeslams her.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Thank fuck my laptop runs FM 2013 and stream at the same time..


ahhhh nothing beats a good old session of football manager


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck...This again....lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Primo and Epico are underrated, but this company doesn't give me a reason to care. Plus, they lack character and being spanish is not trait.

Again with AJ?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Inb4 Ziggler/E run in


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> It's his right to complain asshole.


Yes, and it's ALL of our rights to complain when the show is horrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And the point of AJ coming was because....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ/Kane/DB reliving a time when they were all much more over.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dolph and Big E. vs Kane and Bryan at mania.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

And people wonder why the crowd sucks? :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh no AJ lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> Its not like Punk blantantly said something to disrespect Paul Bearer..
> He was playing with a fucking urn....It had more to do with the Undertaker then, Paul Bearer, all Paul use to do was bring power to the Undertaker.....
> 
> This was perfect.


I think the storyline may be that is the urn with Paul's ashes. That just seems to be implied, but that could be the intention.

This is just a little different than King Mabel turning the urn into a necklace.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh God, not her again enaldo


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ and Rosa. :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

fucking AJ


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your Whorish way won't work on Kane AJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just can't :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Random run in failed!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at this road to Wrestlemania. April 7th can't get here soon enough.





iwatchwrestling said:


> LovelyElle890 said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao :lmao :lmao at this road to Wrestlemania. *April 8th* can't get here soon enough.
> ...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is one hot outfit... don't mind her appearing out of nowhere for some reason.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The minorities continue to lose tonight on RAW!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Backlund, Sammartino, Stratus,Foley...and Trump. Sounds legit.


I believe this is one of the best classes yet. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats one sexy little bitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ fell asleep in the tanning bed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ is damn sexy


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL that one dude is getting some AJ ass photos.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

JERICHO! :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

God King is terrible.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh we're doing recycled trash shit now.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Skybs said:


> iwatchwrestling said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed.
> ...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's why I loved AJ. She needs to be a crazy bitch again.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

jericho the only entertainment left on wwe


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol, The beginning of AJ's titantron is her wardrobe malfunction on Smackdown a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Big e and Dolph pls vs Guat face and big reed mawnster 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm very disappointed that Jericho is stuck going for the IC Title. He's far, far better than that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I really wish Jericho would win the IC title and drop it someone at Mania


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The sickening thought of Team Hell No vs Big/Ziggler at Mania just crossed my mind...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! FUCK YOU WWE!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jericho's t-shirt is fucking cool :mark:

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEERRRRR :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh god, they really are doing this match at mania.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

FAN DANNNN GOAT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh God they're teasing Jericho/Fandango for Mania. I just know it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, they are really doing Fandango-Jericho at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That dirtsheet report was true


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh snap, Fun Dong Go


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh god you people who said Fandago and Jericho at mania


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Oh god, the rumours were true.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*.....................Tell me that's not Jericho's opponent at WM fpalm*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What was the point of AJ interfering if just for Hell No to win anyway. Also I'm kinda interested in Jericho/Fandango


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O'zo (Mar 18, 2013)

Something is very off about tonight.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DJANGO


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

it's begun


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

fandangler


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Just complain later not when other people are trying to watch...it's so damn annoying.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna watch some DBZ tonight. What saga should I watch episodes from? Saiyan Saga, Freeza Saga, Cell Saga, or Boo Saga?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NO FUCK NO PLEASE NO NOT JERICHO VS FANDANGO fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good reminder of when AJ was at her best.

Since they're more than likely doing Team Hell No vs Ziggler and Langston it seems we're gonna get some great wrestling with Ziggler and Bryan.

Oh god, are the really gonna do this feud? Huge waste for Jericho.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho having a field day with his name. LOL


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

FACE PALM. Fuck this if it's really where they put Y2J on the Mania card.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What's your name?
FAAAN..DAAN..

IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Josh is trying not to crack up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jericho! I'm dying. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris Jericho Vs. Fandango at Wrestlemania....actually, you know, what? If they actually started planning this match in January and mapped it out to this point, I'd probably be all for it. 

But they obviously just threw this together.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

they fucking ruined Bryan, and even when a mark like myself still tunes in to watch him half wrestle in a tag match, they have to bring out the sole fucking reason why they ruined Bryan in the first place , just to slap me in the face.


fuck


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol Jericho is the man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fpalm at Fandango/Jericho at Mania


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Faaandaaaango and Jericho.. probably the highlight of the whole night.
for better or for worse.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WHY GOD? WHY?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Nooooooo.... Don't bury Jericho


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho just won the night.

Classic Y2J.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jericho with the line of the night


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL, nice Jericho...


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

tbh jericho v fandango in this interview has entertained me more than any of the other feuds in that segment alone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> WHY GOD? WHY?


Because he hates us


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*FAN DUNG HOLE

That's not PG unk*


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

2 for Dead Man Down!

Goddamn right Jericho :vince3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god please i hope they are just jerking us around


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jericho fpalm
If that was Cena he would get slated


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho is going to put this J-Bro over at WM. Oh fuck fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So they're gonna have a dance off at Wrestlemania.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Faaaaaan Daaaang *OWNED*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango going to Wrestlemania, BITCHES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they're having this match at Mania.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

It should have been 3MB vs Shield at wrestlemania


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, at least ADR vs Cody should be a good match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how charisma oozes out of Jericho's jokes.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

jericho (a former dancing with the stars contestant) vs fandango (a ball room dancer) at mania, fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Prideisking said:


> Nooooooo.... Don't bury Jericho


Jericho is the one wrestler no matter how hard they try could never EVER!!!!! be buried


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jericho you're 40


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This company :lmao


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

NOOO, they're wasting Jericho on fucking Fandango...FUCK


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Hate to admit it but Jericho vs Fandango (if the rumors are true) is going to be pretty entertaining. It holds my attention more than any other feud right now.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Jericho for mentioning the movie ticket service! I can't believe nobody has mentioned that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

IC tittle is the most important thing tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wrasslinsreal said:


> tbh jericho v fandango in this interview has entertained me more than any of the other feuds in that segment alone


I agree. See what happens when you let talent shine, writers?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho is fucking gold, seriously, he can bring it when he wants.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince screwed VINCE


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> This company :lmao


should show more photos of Trish Stratus on the titantron tonight.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

ADR vs Cody is going to be great


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Can anyone remember when Raw used to be a good wrestling show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> And they're having this match at Mania.


What happened to Jericho vs Ziggler, did they just forget about it


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho owned him LMAO


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheKaiser said:


> I think the storyline may be that is the urn with Paul's ashes. That just seems to be implied, but that could be the intention.
> 
> This is just a little different than King Mabel turning the urn into a necklace.


I'm pretty sure, it's not their intention to disrespect Paul Bearer, because Undertaker would have been the first one along with Kane to go against something that would really disrespect the late William Moody.

Plus since his children were there last monday night, they might have talked to them about it? Who knows.

If they did not have a problem with Paul Bearers death being incorporated into the storyline, then no one should..


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

one of the worst raw i have seen so far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company :lol


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

People complain about older guys not putting over young talent and yet Jericho does it willingly, while putting on excellent matches consistently and people still bitch about it. Come on guys.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Buckley said:


>



That's frightening.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Del Rio vs Rhodes again...whyyy...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so Y2J is going from main eventing wrestlemania 28 in a 4 star match to jobbing to a guy who hasn't wrestled a match yet at wrestlemania 29??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

purple_gloves said:


> Can anyone remember when Raw used to be a good wrestling show?


Yes, oh god yes


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> People complain about older guys not putting over young talent and yet Jericho does it willingly, while putting on excellent matches consistently and people still bitch about it. Come on guys.


The problem is that Jericho ALWAYS puts guys over. It'd be nice to see him get a win every once and awhile.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

at first i didn't want jericho v fandango last week when the internet rumors were around, but based on that interview and jerichos entertainment factor, i'm all for it now. I think fandango will get mega heat will while jericho will get an epic crowd response at wm.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Bring back Dubya Cee Dubya


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

AJ might not be the undertaker's daughter, but she sure likes them stiff. (oh and how I would!)

Anyway, Jericho always brightens up a rubbish Raw. Thank god for Jericho.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Yes, oh god yes


yeah back when Trish was on it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So are we getting Ziggler/Big E vs Team Hell No, Kofi/Truth vs Cody/Sandow and Jericho/Fandango added to the card? Why the fuck not.

And lol @ them recycling something out of nowhere from six months ago.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm enjoying this RAW so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If ADR vs Cody happens, can we get Cody to do blackface? We need to keep Ethnic jobber night to keep going.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, i'm actually all the way with Fandango-Jericho. It can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> yeah back when Trish was on it.


Oh you arn't going to lets this go are you? Fine


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

thegame2432 said:


> People complain about older guys not putting over young talent and yet Jericho does it willingly, while putting on excellent matches consistently and people still bitch about it. Come on guys.


Exactly. Jericho is doing the right thing and is still entertaining us all. A lot of former superstars wouldn't ever consider getting new people over.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Face Jericho is so horrible, I'm pleased that Fandango will go over him at WM.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm totally going to rush the the theater to see a movie I already own.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

When are they going to announce JTG's opponent for Wrestlemania?


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

rbfshr said:


> Hate to admit it but Jericho vs Fandango (if the rumors are true) is going to be pretty entertaining. It holds my attention more than any other feud right now.


Gay?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

How the fuck does anyone living in Rwanda know who these people are


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The price of Alicia's weave can feed that entire village twice.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing the crickets when Del Rios music hits!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Gonna watch some DBZ tonight. What saga should I watch episodes from? Saiyan Saga, Freeza Saga, Cell Saga, or Boo Saga?


Cell


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

longing4indy said:


> How the fuck does anyone living in Rwanda know who these people are


I don't think they really care who they are, just that they are helping.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT RWANDAAAAAAA


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Oh you arn't going to lets this go are you? Fine


DAMN


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

vince making up for those burials earlier


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

natayla in rwanda???, she better watch out for dem black men who like white meat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the WWE sends two scrub diva's to Africa? They couldnt even send Kofi and Gabriel? They are both from Africa and at least the kids may know who Kofi is


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jurassic Park...in 3D...It's official, folks!! Hollywierd is completely out of ideas!(we've known that for years)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It was nice to see Rihanna and Natalya helping Rwanada.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are The Bellas just Cody & Sandows' whores?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

longing4indy said:


> How the fuck does anyone living in Rwanda know who these people are


Well remember: WWE Divas are GLOBAL
Random black people in Rwanda? If we give them gifts and video it and edit it so it's only good parts, the world will think WWE is fantastic! :vince2


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rwanda > Be a Star or Susan Komen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Must be weird to be a wrestler but do more appearances in foreign countries than actually...you know, wrestle. Not criticizing them at all for doing these charitable things, just must be odd to do more of that than actually wrestle.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know its late but fuck me I want AJ Lee to cosplay Harley Quinn just for me!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm expecting Si chants and Albert of the River's armbar.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cody getting jobbed. Damn shame


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cody to get squashed by another main eventer.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Prideisking said:


> Cell


boo saga skip the rubbish with the fat one


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Heavenly Invader said:


> If ADR vs Cody happens, can we get Cody to do blackface? We need to keep Ethnic jobber night to keep going.


Vince considers pedophiles minorities to. :cody2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dafug?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

NO! I LOVED BERTOS THEME


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't expect a good rating. NOTHING is trending tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

New theme song?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New music for Del Rio? 

Still no pop.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why did they change his theme a little?

This sounds like some shit you would hear Ricky Martin's Voice singing over it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

new music (kind of)? hmmmm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remixed theme? Not bad


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

1.) Like the new Del Rio theme

2.) Nothing but Nets is actually a stellar organization

There, I said two good things tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Del Rio's theme is different.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck did they do to Del Rio's theme music?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did his theme change slightly?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Del Rio coming out to no reaction? Shocker!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Did they change his music?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They've ruined the only thing i like about Del Rio


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

If Cena made the same jokes Jericho made, you guys would be killing him...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> So are The Bellas just Cody & Sandows' whores?


Well being whores is the limit of thier talent


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Somebody call an ambulance! We got a dead crowd and music murder!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO ADRS THEME


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

They even fucked up Alberto's theme :cornette


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

entrance music faster and some drummsss


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is that Hillbilly Jim's old slop bucket Ricardo is holding? Man, they must be running out of props.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

What the fuck did they do to Del Rio's music? fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol @ ADRs new 'happy happy joy joy' theme remix.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So Alberto dosen't even come out in car no more. Can't they stay consistent with that at least?? smh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

wrasslinsreal said:


> natayla in rwanda???, she better watch out for dem black men who like white meat


:romo3


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Why change Del Rio's music???


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Holy shit, they just butchered Del Rio's theme. The best thing about him.

This Raw just continues to get worse and worse.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Del Rios theme sounds so fucking stupid


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I definitely prefer his older theme but most of the time themes grow on me, so I'll give it time.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> I'm expecting Si chants and Albert of the River's armbar.


I never thought to translate his name. Albert of the Rivers is pretty damn awesome. He gets +2.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

That new theme is shit. I can't drive round with my windows down to that!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what the fuck? why mess up the GOAT theme? Shit sounds like xmas music

First PTP, now Berto. Fucking fed :StephenA


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

Pronk25 said:


> If Cena made the same jokes Jericho made, you guys would be killing him...


jericho knows he is being cheesy, cena does it and thinks its normal


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for Rhodes to job to Generic Face #234322


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First non jobber match of the night. Only took an hour and a half.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

What happened to Del Rio's THEME?! OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Don't expect a good rating. NOTHING is trending tonight.


Been pretty sub-par show so far..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just saw Sting up in the rafters.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't like the new theme, maybe because I am not used to it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If they're trolling us this hard on Raw tonight, I can't wait to see what happens in 2 weeks...its April Fools Day.

(Maybe they'll actually have a _good_ episode of Raw as the joke)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was that Lawler who just had that flaming "American Dream" outburst?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Punter said:


>


Haha


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Pronk25 said:


> If Cena made the same jokes Jericho made, you guys would be killing him...


Jericho's jokes are better and delivered better. Cena's jokes sound like he's laughing with a 5 year old about it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CoverD said:


> If they're trolling us this hard on Raw tonight, I can't wait to see what happens in 2 weeks...its April Fools Day.


The final Raw before Mania... they're going to have a field day trolling us with that one.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

The added drums, just like the rock did. Don't think many noticed the later. It sounded like it was just the same beat the marching band was playing when he showed the new title.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job with Del Rio's theme music, add some drums that don't fit at all with the music, brilliant move WWE!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You can literally hear individual conversations taking place right now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

still dont think that del rio is as over as people say he is, if wasn't for ricardo it would mainly be crickets for him


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 should be facing Del Rio at WM


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that an asian ref I spy?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Offense by Cody


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How many times has this match happened?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think I've ever heard a "clink" before when someone's shoulder hit the ring post...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> still dont think that del rio is as over as people say he is, if wasn't for ricardo it would mainly be crickets for him


So he'd be like Jack Swagger. We the people!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is The Stache gonna win tonite?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

He said "Impact", fire him Vince, he's a SPY!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Build up to Wrestlemania is horrible so far. Vince should be lucky Wrestlemania doesn't have to compete with the Walking Dead Season Finale. ppv buyrates would be WAY down.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Goldust return please!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since nothing is trending instead the WWE has to take random tweets for wwe fans lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This is why The Rock is bad for business. Vince and WWE get lazy with the card. Seriously? Jericho vs. Fandango? Seriously?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

CoverD said:


> If they're trolling us this hard on Raw tonight, I can't wait to see what happens in 2 weeks...its April Fools Day.
> 
> (Maybe they'll actually have a _good_ episode of Raw as the joke)


Knowing the WWE they might just cancel the show in order to run 3 hours of ads.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a "clink" before when someone's shoulder hit the ring post...


I mean on TV that is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dinobot said:


> Knowing the WWE they might just cancel the show in order to run 3 hours of ads.


As opposed to the 2 hours that they run now?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Build up to Wrestlemania is horrible so far. Vince should be lucky Wrestlemania doesn't have to compete with the Walking Dead Season Finale. ppv buyrates would be WAY down.


As long as he has The Rock and Cena, he doesn't give two shits. He's not even building Taker's match properly.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> Knowing the WWE they might just cancel the show in order to run 3 hours of ads.


Three hours of WWE movie promos...oh wait, that was last week.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Ads take the piss


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing is trending yet. Could it be that the even the KIDS are dam well tired of this twitter crap. I hope this is the start of many non trending weeks


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I just saw Sting up in the rafters.







Had to do it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Nothing is trending yet. Could it be that the even the KIDS are dam well tired of this twitter crap. I hope this is the start of many non trending weeks


And not just for wrestling...We can only hope.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

why do you guys even watch WWE? When you hate everything about it?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Hera said:


> So he'd be like Jack Swagger. We the people!


yep


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

virus21 said:


> As opposed to the 2 hours that they run now?


 :vince5 Exactly!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Still no MITB at wrestlemania. 

Where's Christian?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder how many people are going to stop watching Raw to turn to A&E to see bates motel at 10
I think I just might lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jericho is wrestling tonight!?










He's wrestling Miz and Barrett?!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> why do you guys even watch WWE? When you hate everything about it?


I watch because I like RAW. But like everything I enjoy, it isn't always good.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

More photos of Trish please. vince5:batista4:henry1:batista2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> why do you guys even watch WWE? When you hate everything about it?


We hate it because we love the WWE in general and know that anyone who loved wrestling could write a better show then those who are in charge.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody is showing why he should be main eventing WM


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

XxMetsxX said:


> why do you guys even watch WWE? When you hate everything about it?


We recall the days when wrestling was something we loved. We're masochists for continuing to try but hopeful that someday, somehow, things will turn and we'll be proud to tell others we're wrestling fans again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the best part of the match happened during commercial?!

Gee, maybe I should get that WWE App.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

jesus, another hour and half to go, feels like i've been watching the show for 3 hours


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

With the way they've been building WM, I hope they don't get a million buys. They don't deserve it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Better match than I expected, making Cody look like a million bucks.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Match of the night?


----------



## theredcomet7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hope Jericho wins the IC title becomes 10 time champ


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

We watch because we're wrestling fans. But we are allowed to not love everything about the show and we're allowed to voice our disproval


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TripleHsNose said:


> We hate it because we love the WWE in general and know that anyone who has the ability to write english can book a better show then them.


:cheer THIS :cheer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Feel like I'm about to nod off.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Logged in to say -

This RAW is crap.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> We recall the days when wrestling was something we loved. We're masochists but hopeful that someday, somehow, things will turn and we'll be proud to tell others we're wrestling fans again.


Right on point. The days of Trish Stratus are long gone. :$


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

i really hope the mania flops with buyrates and that it is 20 degrees out. this is pure crap


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a good match at all.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> Match of the night?


The only one that will get a legit finish? Probably.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

11 Years ago on this very day Monday 18th Of March 2002, Brock Lesnar debuted.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> More photos of Trish please. vince5:batista4:henry1:batista2


Google's your friend.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Swagger = no ratings sign, :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So many fans...so much silence. Not good. Vince must be disappointed..then again probably not..he'll probably blame it on Cody :lmao

This IS NOT the way the road to Mania should be...personally this sucks.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great match between Rhodes and Del Rio.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> Still no MITB at wrestlemania.
> 
> Where's Christian?


the money of the bank match now has it's own ppv, so it's no longer at wrestlemania


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly guys...you should support TNA. The product isn't perfect but it's much better than Raw in my opinion.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Cody is great, he should get more TV time, he is being underused


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Wait, when did the WWE get an Asian ref?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

I just started watching again for the first time since the AE last summer...was the RTWM this bad the last couple of years?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That kick is always a good spot


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is anyone still watching this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least Cody isn't getting squashed.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It's been an okay match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Solid match so far.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is Rhodes bleeding from the nose?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

This crowd is DEAD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know...WWE doesn't care much about TNA..but TNA impact in Chicago recently had more NOISE than this larger crowd lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And they say the Atlanta crowds are bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He calls it the "Cross Arm Breaker".. 

Jesus christ..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

El Cuñado said:


> Wait, when did the WWE get an Asian ref?


LOL an asian ref...No disrespect to anyone, but that is hilarious


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to final flash this RAW to hell.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This crowd is DEAD.


and rightfully so


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Great match fucking idiotic crowd


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

USA USA USA!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Some We the People supporters in the crowd


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Del Rio is getting hate now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Are people seriously chanting "USA"?!?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha some Swagger fans in the crowd


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YOU ESS AY

YOU ESS AY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dick crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

A USA chant? Oh Shit! :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"USA" chants!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Brogue_Kick said:


> Cody is great, he should get more TV time, he is being underused


This!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Best match of the night


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

USA chants woooo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a good match, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao at the USA chants and them completely ignoring it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God, if Raw is this terrible _now_, imagine how awful it's going to be in May/June/early July when WWE normally sucks at it's worst. Yikes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait, a usa chant huh?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CRINGEWORTHY CROWD


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Great match fucking idiotic crowd


Decent but pointless match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL, Pro Swagger crowd tonight.


USA chants.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> You know...WWE doesn't care much about TNA..but TNA impact in Chicago recently had more NOISE than this larger crowd lol


Well having a show with actual wrestling and less fuckery helps


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice TV match there.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

WWE is making the same mistake they did for the Royal Rumble. People actually want to see a build up of matches. Sure you'll get people to tune in because of returning stars but you miss out on a bigger payday and the bigger picture.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Cody looked pretty legit in that match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Del Rio with the predictable win. SWAGGY


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course it's not as good as it used to be...but I don't bash it day in and day out. I try to enjoy it and I hate when people complain about a wrestling company I love. Much like people hating on the Mets, yeah there bad but they are still my team and always will be.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Swagger still has his job I see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ziggler time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Del Rio should be thankful he has Ricardo to help him get over. Here comes THWAGGER.
There goes Ricardo..the only guy who can get Del Rio semi over :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> God, if Raw is this terrible _now_, imagine how awful it's going to be in May/June/early July when WWE normally sucks at it's worst. Yikes.


Actually, for the past 2 years it's been pretty good June-August..

2011 - Summer of Punk 
2012 - Lesnar Vs HHH, Punks heel turn etc...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL "USA USA USA USA".

And idk what you guys are talking about. ADR new theme=FIESTA!


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

:lol @ the USA chants

Yanks are fuking retards


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

The crowd is dead because the show is terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> God, if Raw is this terrible _now_, imagine how awful it's going to be in May/June/early July when WWE normally sucks at it's worst. Yikes.


Not only that. But those will be the prime months of Cena's new title reign in which he will be burying the entire roster. Can't wait for the awfulness :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit! That bump from Rodriguez!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This RAW isn't a night for the heels


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice match.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Great match fucking idiotic crowd


So the crowd should be thankful and excited after WWE completely ass-fucked them with dat 1st hour? WWE killed the crowd. Their fault.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

USA USA USA!!! Come on Swagger beat his ass. Man the Swagger gimmick is on point. I'm all for it. Del Rio is making a great heel in this feud too.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat pocket of swagger fans in the front row with those usa chants :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ricardo bumped like a boss.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DON'T YOU EVER LAY A HAND ON HIM


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn dat punch


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Swagger is going to beat Del Rio to a pulp, and Del Rio battles with his bum knee and wins at Mania.Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

USA chants HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't care that Cody loss tonight, he shown why he should at least be in the title picture at some point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Why are they chanting USA?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can tell you guys that I for one am very disappointed that Mania is full of re-matches. I was pumped until i found out and that killed my interest...the only matches i kinda wanna see are Del Rio vs Swagger and Ryback vs. Henry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why attack Zeb...What the fuck did he do...

Fuck you Del Rio

I am a Swagger fan now...Hes right "Don't you ever lay a hand on him"

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:lmao Oh fuck!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! That'll teach Colter to use his 1st amendment rights to speak his opinion freely! 

We don't take kindly to that in these parts dude! 

And lol at the fans chanting "USA!" 

And there's that Mania sign again!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GET'EM JACK! HE PUT HIS HANDS ON ME!

LOL USA CHANTS! LOL!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WELCOME TO JACK SWAGGER'S AMERICA!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This angle isn't going the way WWE wants it to.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vince must be hating the USA Chants


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Zeb Coulter fresh off his CPAC appearance!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Smarks rooting for Jack Swagger. LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

damn, the USA chants drowned out the boos...About fucking time.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Weed the people.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DON'T YOU LAY A HAND ON HIM


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Take a fucking bump Swagger. 8 years of your fucking terrible wrestling and you can't bother to go through one table or barricade. 

What a fucking waste of a WrestleMania match. Just take the suspension now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't get the U.S.A. chant? Is it for Swagger or Del Rio?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Does this crowd even know its rooting for Swagger? I hear no cheers after usa chants, holy shit are they fucking stupid?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dat punch


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They made the guy with the anonymous mask take it off...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Swagger has actually turned into the face in this feud. :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Chanting USA. Retards.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

SHOW SOME LOVE AMERICAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

XxMetsxX said:


> Of course it's not as good as it used to be...but I don't bash it day in and day out. I try to enjoy it and I hate when people complain about a wrestling company I love. Much like people hating on the Mets, yeah there bad but they are still my team and always will be.


Mets fan, figures that's why you are literally the only one who doesn't think this isn't complete crap.

It's because you watch crappy baseball from March to September, no Mets in October, :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat selling.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at ricardos screaming


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

USA USA! Swagger is OVER! 

Ricardo is owned. This is great.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Look at it. It's Broke :delrio


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to see Son Goku vs. Cell at Wrestlemania, Trish Stratus vs. Kharma, or Zack Ryder vs. Catering.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wheres tonights Raw being held at? And what state?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit my ankle hurts watching that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was awesome :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Man Ricardo knows how to sell


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

It legit broke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't tell. Is Ricardo crying in pain or is he laughing?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

King should keep that headset off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricardo screams is making me laugh so hard!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricardo's selling :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some manly screams right there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I must say i like Swagger...he's one reason i watch WWE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Patriot ACT FFS. Sounds so much cooler than Patriot Lock.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Ricardo selling like a champ


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow Swagger just turned face and Del Rio is heel. At least in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another ad break. Fuck this


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The fuck's up with Ricardo?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

dat selling


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WE the mudaphucking PEOPLE


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Ricardo sells better than John Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really just don't know anymore. :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

great selling by Ric Rod. And lol @ the entire crowd being behind Swagger.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ricardo selling that injury like a champ


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

This is definitely a minority job RAW.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Ricardo genuinely made me feel bad for him.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> They made the guy with the anonymous mask take it off...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a Guy Fawkes' mask. Used by liberal idiots to gripe about conservative take over of America...

Guess they haven't noticed that the opposite happened, with the same result.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ain't that right Jack?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the smarks cheer swagger at wrestlemania


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the over/under for minutes after his Raw Appearance Swagger is pulled over by Pittsburg PD?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricardo's screams > Raw Audience :lmao


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this angle but it isn't over at all.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, that was actually good. Either that or it's the opium talking..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm actually shocked there's USA chants. I thought Swagger and Coulter's gimmick would alienate certain audiences. Highlight next to Punk dropping "oh shit!".


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

USA chants are for Swagger, Americans wrestling fans are usually racist.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Del Rio/Swagger is probably the best built up match for 'mania so far.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought that was pretty cool. Ricardo sold it like a champ, not to mention it did look pretty painful.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> You know...WWE doesn't care much about TNA..but TNA impact in Chicago recently had more NOISE than this larger crowd lol


You can't compare Chicago crowd noise wise to other crowds other than NY/London/Toronto.

Obviously Chicago crowd will be louder, regardless of the product.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blueforce7 said:


> This angle isn't going the way WWE wants it to.


It's too divisive a topic for it to be black and white... if he really thought it would be then he is more out of touch with the world in general than I thought.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ricardo's selling is giving me feels.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is our WWE Champion? How come he never here?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, Ricardo sold that like a champ. Good job on that.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> USA chants are for Swagger, Americans wrestling fans are usually racist.


And spasticated


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is our WWE Champion? How come he never here?


We have a WWE Champio...oh you mean Dwayne.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is our WWE Champion? How come he never here?


he's already promoted his movie, the reason he came back at all. Now he's just killing time for WM paycheck.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hurry up with this contract signing already


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> USA chants are for Swagger, Americans wrestling fans are usually racist.


Yes, they especially tend to generalize people a lot.:skip


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Raw "live" from tonight again?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> I'm actually shocked there's USA chants. I thought Swagger and Coulter's gimmick would alienate certain audiences. Highlight next to Punk dropping "oh shit!".


It is possible crowds don't want to play against their types. They want Swagger to be a modern day Jim Duggan, perhaps?


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Ricardo went to the Dolph Ziggler school of selling. That was money.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Stupid racist Americans (if those USA chants were for Swagger)...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is our WWE Champion? How come he never here?


Can you blame him for not wanting to be a part of this shit show?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Del Rio/Swagger is probably the best built up match for 'mania so far.


Ironically, the crowd couldn't really give a shit about it. A damn shame.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank God this Heat/Celtics game is on as well tonight.


----------



## theredcomet7 (Mar 5, 2013)

What the hell is gonna be the end segment? Taker-Punk or HHH-Lesnar?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This whole show, except Punk/Undertaker has been a fucking train wreck. Get your shit together WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Would it be weird if I say I almost cried for Ricardo? That's how powerful his selling was.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Raw "live" from tonight again?


Vince McMahon's drug pumped brain


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The screams in the background. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> Stupid racist Americans (if those USA chants were for Swagger)...


I'm guessing you're german? No, THEY have never been racist....roflmao. 

It's not racism to dislike illegal immigration. It is if they also dislike LEGAL immigration.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> We have a WWE Champio...oh you mean Dwayne.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Lets see Ricardo run across the boarder now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Top notch selling!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Would it be weird if I say I almost cried for Ricardo? That's how powerful his selling was.


Please go outside.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope Ricardo gets to use the People Power scooter.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is our WWE Champion? How come he never here?


Part Time Champ is a crock.

(of course, this would have been solved simply by having Cena finally beat CM Punk at RR and Rock win the RR. Cena defends his title against Rock at Mania. Just my lame fantasy booking.)


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Somehow Swagger thinks he has the powah Ankle lock huh, he is no Kurt Angle.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I never thought I would say this. Del Rio/Swagger is the best feud going into wm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ironically, the crowd couldn't really give a shit about it. A damn shame.


Agreed. This feud's going pretty well.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The screams in the background. :lmao


Sounds like a low budget horror movie.

BTW, great quote from the GOAT Wes in your sig


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ricardo sounded like Ned Flanders.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BOOKER HOF SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKA


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Booker in dat HOF


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BOOKAH!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Booker T.... wow I am actually glad


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAS BoOkER :mark:


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I can dig that sucka.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ricardo is dead bro!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

MY MAN BOOK-UH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bookah!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

can you dig it??


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Booker deserves this.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YES. FIVE TIME. FIVE TIME. FIVE TIME.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can Kofi come out and job too? We need to keep up with the tonights theme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FUCK YES


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Marking out now.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat WCW Saturday morning clip :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Booker T no way!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Harlem heat! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

CAN YOU DIG IT


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

King Bookah :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BOOOOOOKAHAAHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

5 TIME 5 TIME 5 TIME 5 TIME 5 TIME!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> great selling by Ric Rod. And lol @ the entire crowd being behind Swagger.


The 'USA' chants? I imagine those were for Alberto.

That was an awesome segment though, great to see some needed heat added to this feud.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy shit Booker T!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

checkcola said:


> It is possible crowds don't want to play against their types. They want Swagger to be a modern day Jim Duggan, perhaps?



I just want to throw out that I'm not offended, I thought it was fucking hilarious. Swagger doesn't have an ounce of charisma to match Duggan.


OH SHIT, BOOKER'S A HALL OF FAMER!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booker T in the HOF before Savage?

Screw you WWE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kokaah HOF
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
I can dig that


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

No Macho Man or Rick Rude though, huh? DISGUSTING. Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hall of Fame...We coming for you .....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratz Booka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats to Booker. Deserves to be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

WWE HALL OF FAME....WE COMMIN FO YOU N****!!!


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG WWE is racist, they are inducting a black man into HOF


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

What a packed HOF class!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this is a hell of a Hall of Fame class.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CAN YOU DIG DAT SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What ever happened to Stevie Ray?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait so Booker T is legit retired or something.

Way too soon to be inducted imo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically Booker was just a comedy character for most of his time in the WWE? lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He deserves it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Way to go Booker. Didn't think it'd happen so soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldust should be the one to induct Booker


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


How come he's not wearing the belt? I thought he was our WWE champion?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Booker into the Hall of Fame? I didn't expect that. Happy for him though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, they barely show any of Booker in WCW, where he was much better.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't think of someone more deserving than Book. He was one of my first favorites when I started watching in 2001.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Well deserved, Booker!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOKA!!!!!!!!!!

Damn they kept that quiet.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HULK HOGAN WE COMIN FOR YOU....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We want the Hall of Fame ring Suckaa....
Hulk Hogan we comming for youu! (You know)!


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

LMAO they edited the Hogan line!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Booker T WCW > Booker T WWE

But i DO MISS KING BOOKAH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They played it! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I almost thought they were putting in Harlem Heat, but Booker by himself will do.

Stevie Ray to induct him, plz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

We comin' for you :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OH MY GOD THEY SHOWED THE WE COMIN FOR YOU ..... CLIP


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

COMING FOR YOU NYGGA PROMO?! WTF. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I CAN DIG THAT!

SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

WE COMING FOR YOU ***** :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We coming for you, .....!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did they really just use part of the infamous "We comin' fo you .....!" moment? Wow, somebody trollin', lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great news that he's getting inducted. Definitely deserves it.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't believe they just showed that..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They showed the "We coming for you" clip haha


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

THEY SHOWED IT!!! We coming for you ******


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

WE COMMING FO YOU NYUGGA


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is even more bullshit. Booker T could of been a headliner induction, why do it when Bruno is clearly the headliner? 

Same thing for Trish Stratus, if any diva could be a headliner. 

In like 5 years, there are going to be a lot of garbage getting inducted, just to induct _someone_ relevant. 

This entire company is completely fucking clueless post Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE HALL OF FAME WE COMIN FOR YOU N****


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hall of Fame Booker T is coming for u .....!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Booker T:HALL OF FAME..WE COMING FOR YOU N####


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Ha! Showing the infamous Hulk Hogan promo.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking of guys from WCW. I wanna see Scott Steiner inducted someday as well.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

HULK HOGAN, WE COMIN FOR YOU .....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

There's only one man who can induct Booker T.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats to Booker, nice and worthy induction


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm legit happy for this one.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Of course, they barely show any of Booker in WCW, where he was much better.


His best of 7 matches with Chris Benoit were all classics.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Booker T in HOF is definitely deserved for him. 








We comin' for you, ......


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> There's only one man who can induct Booker T.


True dat


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Using the Script-'s song :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratz Booker T


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Justin Labar from Wrestlezone :lmao


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

AthenaMark said:


> No Macho Man or Rick Rude though, huh? DISGUSTING. Fucking disgraceful.


I love Booker T but too soon man


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Totally deserved. Booker is a legend.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

A little too soon imo, but congrats to Booker T nonetheless. Always was a fan.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

That's fantastic. Glad Booker got in. Is he the last inductee? I'm still hoping for a Macho Man inductance.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Should have mentioned his time in Tough Enough, unless they were trying to make that go away, which is kinda sad, because it was actually a half decent season I thought.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Queen Sharmell


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gave me goosebumps!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WE COMIN FOR YOU! :lmao WWE actually showed part of the video. Glad to see Booker T in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wannabe golfer!!!!????? FUCK YOU COLE YOU JUST HAD TO THROWN IN A BACK HANDED INSULT FUCK YOU


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


:lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the GI Bro reference. MIA was great.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God the directing/camera work tonight sucks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> This is even more bullshit. Booker T could of been a headliner induction, why do it when Bruno is clearly the headliner?
> 
> Same thing for Trish Stratus, if any diva could be a headliner.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it should have been Rude instead. Plus Booker T is way too soon. He could have headlined in a few years


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant believe they played that clip :lmao should have included the end of it


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

IC tittle main eventing RAW?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Orton and Sheamus vs. 3MB :no:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The most hated heel right now has to be Michael Cole :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice promo picture Barrett..

He looks like he's getting a prostrate exam.. He's not happy about it but he knows it's necessary..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally The Shield! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Booker in?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

SUCKAAAAAA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

We are almost two hours into the show, and my eyes haven't been treated to Antonio Cesaro or Dean Ambrose.

I am extremely disappointed.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guessing Shield shows up here, and Big Show gets in the Mania match. 

HOUNDS OF JUSTICE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stop acting dumb Cole. We all know Show is the 3rd man.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

KING BOOKAH was golden.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy for Booker.

3MB destruction imminent.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> IC tittle main eventing RAW?


That would be great. But it'll be the HHH/Lesnar contract signing.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

I hear voices in my head!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Needless to say, 2013 is the most STACKED HOF all time. I mean, look who we have:

Bruno Sammartino
Mick Foley
Trish Stratus
Donald Trump
Bob Backlund

Fucking awesome class. All of them had a huge impact on the wrestling business. It's going to be worth buying the DVD just to hear the uncut speeches of all those people.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't stand the sight of Miz. Like this guy is a horrible character and horrible in the ring.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

KING BOOK-AH~! OH MAH GOODNESS~!










Well deserved. Stacked HOF!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How long before htey say Booker T trending on twitter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well gee. I FUCKING WONDER WHO THE THIRD MAN WILL BE TO TEAM WITH ORTON AND SHEAMUS!!!! I have absolutely NO FUCKING IDEA who it could possibly be!!! Continue to keep me on the edge of my seat guys! Keep me guessing! 

By the way, Big Show has had more heel/face turns than anybody I can fucking think of.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Booker T in the hof...

Shit this is the best hof class of all...just the mere fact they have bruno in will always make this the best class...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Macho Man induction


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate Randy Orton's theme, is there a more generic rock song?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn we got a whole another hour to go


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How long before htey say Booker T trending on twitter


:cole3 : "Look who's trending already!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole3 'GI Bro hahaha WCW was terrible wasn't it? hahahahahahahahahahahah!'

I'd take Schiavone at his worst over you, dickhead.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Raw is dragging worse than usual this week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> No Macho Man induction


persona non grata


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> IC tittle main eventing RAW?


Hopefully


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shield Vs Shaemus&Show&Viper vs 3MB. fuck it.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

They're probably stacking this years hall of fame to make people forget this years Wrestlemania in case it's the shits.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell man. This year's Raw's are nothing like last year's Road to Wrestlemania. Still one hour to go.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF? That's 4 SummerSlams in a row at the Staples Center in LA. 

That's just bullshit.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone think they'll add Paul Bearer this year as a late entry?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Macho Man Induction has to headline WrestleMania 30


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punter said:


> Needless to say, 2013 is the most STACKED HOF all time. I mean, look who we have:
> 
> Bruno Sammartino
> Mick Foley
> ...


Trump had a huge impact? :jordan 

But I agree, him aside this is easily the best class they've ever had. Just awesome all around.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Well gee. I FUCKING WONDER WHO THE THIRD MAN WILL BE TO TEAM WITH ORTON AND SHEAMUS!!!! I have absolutely NO FUCKING IDEA who it could possibly be!!! Continue to keep me on the edge of my seat guys! Keep me guessing!
> 
> By the way, Big Show has had more heel/face turns than anybody I can fucking think of.


I ran out of times Big Show has been heel..face..heel...face...heel..face..heel..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> Shield Vs Shaemus&Show&Viper vs 3MB. fuck it.


Shield Vs Shaemus&Show&Viper vs 3MB vs Primo, Epico and Fandango(aka the Cheerio's!!)

J/k around.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

chicos, only way they can top this hof class is if they induct

ultimate warrior
macho man randy savage
scott hall
lita
buddy rogers
goldberg

maybe coco is missing someone...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Damn we got a whole another hour to go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Macho Man and Paul Bearer should both be inducted into the HOF next year at WM30. Make it happen :vince3


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lobsterhead


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Orton with dat jobber entrance. Not even the 3MB have one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so let me guess the shield will come out and beat on Sheamus and Orton then the big slow will come out for the save


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

here comes this pasty stale ass jizz bag...

fuck sheamus chico...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

just hope my boys rollins, reigns and ambrose give sheamus an attitude era style beatdown, cannot stand him


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

fuck off sheamus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

By the way, Booker T was at his very best in late 90s WCW. Before the knee injury, he was amazing and was definitely on the path to being one of the hottest talents in the biz. After that, he faded a bit, and then in WWE, he just became a comedy character pretty much that worked the same formulaic match 90% of the time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Everyone knows that Mr.Spotlight is ending the show. People are delusional if they think the IC Title is closing the show.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

YEAH, 3MB vs Sheamus and Orton. Who is going to win?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Job Squad is here, baby!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

3MB's music is great.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

Drew Mcyntire is still Alive. .....


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:cole3 There's a match about to start? Lets show you what happened 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

It happened 15 minuets ago, we don't need to see it for the third time.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> YEAH, 3MB vs Sheamus and Orton. Who is going to win?


Is there any doubt? 3MB for the win, baby! :cheer


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

longing4indy said:


> I hate Randy Orton's theme, is there a more generic rock song?


Fits his character though. Ziggler's theme is more of a generic rock song.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was the fastest X Ray in history. Is that on the WWE App as a function?


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

cmon 3mb get the fuckin win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Fan Dan Go to cost jericho the match please!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SP103 said:


> That was the fastest X Ray in history. Is that on the WWE App as a function?


I was just thinking this.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

How can the sheamus chest pounding hurt his opponents, when he does it to himself before and during every match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hunter, HBK, Ricardo. Has there ever been this many broken limbs in such a short period of time? :vince3


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

drew mcintyre should be taking sheamus push...not sure why goofy ass sheamus is getting this push, maybe it just the fact that he sucks cock as a face...


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

hope 3mb joins the shield lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Fits his character though. Ziggler's theme is more of a generic rock song.


They both fit their characters and are decent themes I think.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Sheamus should've been counted out


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Not so exciting RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn this crowd is dead for everything tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This match is still going? Hm, I'm surprised.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Trump had a huge impact? :jordan
> 
> But I agree, him aside this is easily the best class they've ever had. Just awesome all around.


Honestly, better Trump then Drew Carrey or Bob Uecker. Atleast Trump was involved in some big angles in WWE. The Vince/Trump Hair vs. Hair thing was very well done, and was also involved in the whole RAW buy out thing. Also, Trump Plaza hosted WrestleMania 4 and 5. He's one of the few deserving celebrities that can go into the HOF. I wouldn't say huge impact, but impact nontheless.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a headache at the moment. Should I stay up for the next hour?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

SP103 said:


> That was the fastest X Ray in history. Is that on the WWE App as a function?


:vince5 download it and find out! 
:vince4 please!


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

SP103 said:


> That was the fastest X Ray in history. Is that on the WWE App as a function?


I know right. That's dat :vince $$$


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Seriously re-considering my desire to buy WrestleMania after this RAW.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Not so exciting RAW.


Worst Raw in months. This is Road to WM folks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's 2 am, wtf am I doing watching this awful show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

alright. Flat out shit show tonight.. Goodnight-Off to watch the other zebras screw the Celtics out of a win..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Look at the Scottish and soulless Ginger John Morrison impersonators.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

shield?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

INB4 RKO OUTTA NOWHERE



Edit: Guess not... :shaq


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Celtic Vipers vs 3MJobbers

inb4 RKO from outta nowhere


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This show would be a lot better if the WWE champ was actually there.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another pointless match


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Orton! :cole3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate all moves of doom. Seeing the Orton sequence every match just ruins wrestling for me.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is our WWE Champion? Our World Heavyweight Champion attends every show.....


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cue Shield attack and Show save.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn this crowd is dead for everything tonight.


honestly can you blame them, it's hard enough watching this on tv, but being there live must be painful


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue Big Show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*SHIELD TIME BITCHES!!!*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Crowd is popping for Orton more than anyone else tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where is our WWE Champion?


We get it dude


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

THE EYES OF JUSTICE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cue the Big Show..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This year's Road To Wrestlemaina feels dull as fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn this crowd is dead for everything tonight.


Can you truly blame them? This whole show has sucked the ass of a syphyllitic donkey.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally Shield saving the show!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Shield


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

randy orton may be only 32 years old...but in coco eyes this stale ass has done everything he could and was never that good...

pls retire, has been...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Where's Amber with that gif?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

yup knew it


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

wtf was that gay ass move orton did before the rko


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SHIELD :mark:

Inb4 Big Show


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

How come Cena wont help his babyface friends vs his enemies the Shield?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck you all the way up there Reigns?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

big show face turn #1005


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

That there is "charisma" people. Who needs mic skills when you can heat up a crowd like that!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

AMBROSE! Oh god my body is ready.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show running... .lol


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Big Show is face now..


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh fucking god they're bringing otu the big show. CORRE ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just think. in 10 minutes, Big Slow will make it down the aisle....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder who wills ave Orton and Gingy fro the Shield? Big Show. WHAT A FUCKING SHOCK


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Roman Reigns has everything to become a Main Eventer.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Here we goooo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck off Big Show!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow I totally didn't see that coming. I'm shocked. WWE pulled one over on me.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy shit, he's running!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

DAT BIG SHOW HUSTLE


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> WWEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLL


lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

is The Big Show Face now


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

nWo 3.0

kind of interesting how a 3 man stable beats a fucking 8 man stable in every aspect...man coco remember nexus, they sucked ASS...

only thing memorable was their debut and beating up bret hart....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

OOOH DAT SWERVE.......


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This better be a goddamn Tornado Tag match at WrestleMania

Shield vs. Kane/Bryan/Ryback at TLC was :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

awful segment. awful match.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah....Sheild are gonna lose at Wrestlemaina....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's just point to the Mania sign all night.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

the shield are getting boring.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

There's that sign again.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

How boring is this? *yawns*


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Remember when the Shield were unpredictable?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is some bullshit! I want to see a Shield beatdown!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

That was awkward


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's wrestlemania sign pointin time!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking pointing to the sign!

Somebody HAS to play that drinking game with me. We'll die of alcohol poisoning. It'll be hilarious!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show's a face again! :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They'd be fucking lost without that Wrestlemania sign.

Well, they're lost anyway, you know what I mean...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Trailer time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh fucks sake here we go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck your movie trailers


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

That's it???!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I should be so excited about see Rollins and especially a crazy fuck like Ambrose having a match at Mania...but the fact that it involves the Big Show is a kick to the shins.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

King, you're the only person that wants to see that match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Super Friends Team-Up activate!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wow I totally didn't see that coming. I'm shocked. WWE pulled one over on me.


Yeah, I was also shocked when Big Show ran down the ramp.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Another exclusive look at GI Joe just for the WWE Universe. How thoughtful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE is really wasting the shield, they need to wrestle on tV to show on dominate they are.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

shought321 said:


> Remember when the Shield were unpredictable?


Its not their fault the writers are dumber than a rock


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ITS OUR WWE CHAMPION. AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's an exclusive look at your WWE champion! :cole3


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonder what the Shield keeps in their Swat Vest Pockets. Altoids? Loose change? Pens? Tiny flashlights? Lot of pockets. Ooh candy. Bet it's candy.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

The Champ , GI Joe beeotches!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

We get a special look at Dwayne's movie? Just for us? What a privilege!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey The Rock is here Tonite VIA Movie Trailer

Now you can all calm down :rock3


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait so is Reigns like, the squad leader?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Exclusive look? Like this won't be on YouTube


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this the same trailer they've shown every week?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck this company. I wish TNA could scare them just a little.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was waiting for a movie trailer. True WW*E* style.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

gi joe song worth it


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

Another Terrible movie from the Rock.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The amount of "exclusive" trailers we've got for GI Joe, might as well piece them all together and stick it on DVD now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's gonna be some scary times for a lot of the roster once Mania ends.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

DAT SNEAK PEEK!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Shield should bring some weapons next time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

longing4indy said:


> King, you're the only person that wants to see that match.


He's the only one who wants to see this movie, as well.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> Its not their fault the writers are dumber than a rock


I thought you said "Dumber than The Rock." I was very confused for a second.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how they didn't say WWE CHAMPION The Rock.

Don't wanna draw attention to the fact that he's not fucking there...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Who was DAT READHEAD :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GI was supposed to be out last summer, it had a year of reshooting because test screenings were so bad.

You cant shine a turd


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dat chick in the red dress :datass


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Channing Tatum> The Rock

He's a better dancer :rock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Presentinggggg, YOUR ABSENTEE CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!! Duane "the Crock" Johnson.!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite, appear via a promo, cant appear via a promo, appear via a movie trailer :rock4


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, think of it this way: these clips are the only way we're gonna see Rock on TV this week. XD


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Reigns will spear Show through the barricade at Mania


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

rocks a boss


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Get Brock/Heyman out here now, for fuck sake.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dinobot said:


> I thought you said "Dumber than The Rock." I was very confused for a second.


Lol, I was going to write no pun intended, but...........................I should have


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So Big Show's face now? How underwhelming.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*just saw the Evil Dead trailer*
That's fine. I didn't want to sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Fucking pointing to the sign!
> 
> Somebody HAS to play that drinking game with me. We'll die of alcohol poisoning. It'll be hilarious!


Way ahead of ya


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I should be so excited about see Rollins and especially a crazy fuck like Ambrose having a match at Mania...but the fact that it involves the Big Show is a kick to the shins.


well mama, ryback who is far far worse than big show didn't manage to fucked up that awesome match at tlc, coco is pretty sure this match will be fine...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the fact they played Lawler's music earlier.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

love it how the rock pisses off the iwc, they want him gone when he is there and they want him back when he isn't there lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Folks, we all know that Channing Tatum is superior to the Rock in every way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dinobot said:


> *just saw the Evil Dead trailer*
> That's fine. I didn't want to sleep tonight anyway.


Yeah that creepy girl peeking out of the floor is creepy as hell


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Hey, think of it this way: these clips are the only way we're gonna see Rock on TV this week. XD


Notice they are putting a lot of Channing Tatum in these teasers, not so secret that he screen tested better than the Rock.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably wait until the new Evil Dead hits DVD to check it out.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Folks, we all know that Channing Tatum is superior to the Rock in every way.


i swear he has mild down syndrome that guy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wrasslinsreal said:


> love it how the rock pisses off the iwc, they want him gone when he is there and they want him back when he isn't there lol


lol he just cant win with the iwc


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> love it how the rock pisses off the iwc, they want him gone when he is there and they want him back when he isn't there lol


He should just make these crappy movies, why is even the in WWE again?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Fucking pointing to the sign!
> 
> Somebody HAS to play that drinking game with me. We'll die of alcohol poisoning. It'll be hilarious!


If we combine that with the Michael Cole drinking game, where we take a shot every time he says 'vintage', then we could skip the shots altogether and just hook up an IV drip full of liquor into our arms.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Wrestlemania in New Yo...uh New Jersey.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Do they have to keep using that song over and over..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Notice they are putting a lot of Channing Tatum in these teasers, not so secret that he screen tested better than the Rock.


In the first shoot of the movie he died in the first 10 minutes of the movie, it pissed a lot of people off so they had to put him back in the movie and reshoot it


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

girl with rko sign


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

Ziggs said:


> He should just make these crappy movies, why is even the in WWE again?


rock is trolling you bad by the sounds of it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggs said:


> He should just make these crappy movies, why is even the in WWE again?


To promote said crappy movies.

As far as Rock goes, I'll settle for one good match. That's it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Kofi is still here


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Surprised WWE remembered Wrestlemania is in 20 days.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah that creepy girl peeking out of the floor is creepy as hell


That's what did it for me. Wasn't expecting it when I looked up. 
I'll probably end up seeing it. :lmao

And on an unrelated note, a wild Kofi appears!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh yeah. WrestleMania is 20 days away......fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Folks, we all know that Channing Tatum is superior to the Rock in every way.


The Rock got that BBC :rock4


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

not more filler....kofi kingston


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Coco. said:


> well mama, ryback who is far far worse than big show didn't manage to fucked up that awesome match at tlc, coco is pretty sure this match will be fine...


Expect this match doesn't have a face in peril like Bryan to lean on. 

Just 3 superhero fucks that need to be booked like gods.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did Koffi's video just have a drawn image that looks like it was made by Disney in the 50s?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, Kofi's still alive.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WrestleMania: Back in New York..but not really.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice fresh matchup of Dolph/Kofi.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

So HHH and Brock for the end..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh...Kofi Kingston...he'll save this show...Dammit I should have left after the start...WAIT!! Ziggler!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Could Ziggler get two wins in a row???


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

oh fuck off kofi kingston, you are the most generic boring black wrestler, get fucked, i don't want to see you wrestle you dickwank


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big E about to Rape Kingston Again


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not this match again


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

AGAIN?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

SOS WE SEE YOU JOBBING


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

How many times have we seen this match?


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> rock is trolling you bad by the sounds of it


Trolling me? I dont even like his movies, i just want some new talent and not part-timers working the matches. Maybe thats why im enjoying more TNA than WWE.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Another win for Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler vs Kingston for the 1,000,000,000 time


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I went to find the remote, couldn't find it and panicked... That's how bad this RAW is. Channel changing.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have honestly only watched 10 minutes worth tonight. It's supposed to be WrestleMania time why is this dragging so much?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler?

What is this, 2010?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Ziggler :mark:



Fuck, I forgot about Langston in his onesie.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ziggler v Kingston #39125245


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

COLE JUST SAID THE FAMEASSER FOR ZIGGLER

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

COLE CALLED IT THE FAMASSOUR OMG FIRST TIME EVER.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And to think Vince had an opportunity to establish Ziggler as a legitimate main event competitor.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, least he named the right move this time... fuckwad Cole.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> How many times have we seen this match?


I stopped counting after 3 million


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Ziggler will never cash in? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Saw this match couple of weeks ago...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What an exciting new match-up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big E Time?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, another match between Ziggler and Kofi. WWE, can you be more creative, please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler needs a win. Kofi to the rescue.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait a minute Punk loses to kane and kane loses to ziggler in the same week.

QUE?


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

El Cuñado said:


> Expect this match doesn't have a face in peril like Bryan to lean on.
> 
> Just 3 superhero fucks that need to be booked like gods.


nonetheless chico, coco will be expecting a different kind of great match...besides the stars of tlc were the shield not the other 3...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Bryan comes out and starts skipping round the ring i'll probably die laughing.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, he can cash in til MitB? Did he just pull that out of his arse?


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

It's Kofi Jobston


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

AJ is so innocent and pure........


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife's grandma's reaction to Big E's singlet "Oh hell no!"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MutableEarth said:


> It's Kofi Jobston


Jobston. haha thats a good one


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Classic battle between a guy who can jump really high, and a guy who can fall really good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Oh, another match between Ziggler and Kofi. WWE, can you be more creative, please?


You ask to much of them


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Big E Time?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So new nickname for Big E."Cheeks"

A.J. & Cheeks. Sounds like a morning zoo radio show.

A.J. and Cheeks in the Morning on 98.5 The Jam


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tonight's episode feels like a "never ending TV show". Damn. Still 50 minutes to go.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

ffs at celtics actually trying to beat the heat, get fucked


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

when does ziggler's money in the bank contract expire, dont think he's gonna cash it in


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

holy shit this commentating is like playing a wwe video game..


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

I miss the Kofi/Orton matches...that leg drop :mark:


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

NOPE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So have Ziggler and Kofi had more matches than any two guys in history? If not, they must be damn close to it. 

And the fuck Lawler? "Look at AJ with her smile and that look". 

Do you just hate everything about heels, no matter how insignificant? 

And Lawler, one more fucking time! Ziggler balancing on top like that on the headlock applies his full body weight on the hold and makes it more painful. THAT'S WHY HE DOES IT!!! Jesus fucking Christ!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao the crowd is dead!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> when does ziggler's money in the bank contract expire, dont think he's gonna cash it in


1 year contract


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate to be the guy that has the front row seat behind Big E


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I decided I'm gonna watch episodes from the Artificial Human/Cell Saga tonight. Piccolo vs. 17 is epic.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Lawler, you're awful.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

is there anything more boring than a kofi kingston match.......


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> AJ is so innocent and pure........


Um yeah no


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> when does ziggler's money in the bank contract expire, dont think he's gonna cash it in


Not sure, but I think I just heard Cole casually explaining that he can cash in until MitB all of a sudden :bs:


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate you King, you sound like a retarded 10 year older.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i heard someone coughing


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> AJ is so innocent and pure........


I bet she's a kinky bitch :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

More Trish please........


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

This crowd is so dead


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn, I kinda want to see Langston clap dat ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston is the funniest looking dude ever, ha ha.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

boom boom boom, wtf is boom boom boom, lamest catchphrase ever, get out of the wwe kofi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Get Langston off my screen please.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

You think Raw would be amazing Leading up to Wrestlemania


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

"Talk about a drive-by."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Atleast these Ziggler and Kofi matches are alittle different with the additions of Aj and Big E.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

TALK ABOUT A DRIVE BY. RACIST COLE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that a ziggler winning streak *rubs eyes*


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Coco. said:


> nonetheless chico, coco will be expecting a different kind of great match...besides the stars of tlc were the shield not the other 3...


Yeah, I'm sure it'll be good. No doubt in that. 

Bryan brought a ton to the TLC match though, and there won't be a dynamic anywhere near that with Orton, Sheamus or Show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wrasslinsreal said:


> ffs at celtics actually trying to beat the heat, get fucked


:troll


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite, appear via a promo, cant appear via a promo, appear via a movie trailer :rock4


Yeah, like he could have done that promo he did last year when he threw Cenas merchandise in the river/ocean/lake whatever the fuck it was..

And since he was in London, creative team could have thought of something creative(Something they don't know how to do -_-) for Rocky Maivia to do..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler three wins in a week. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler shouldn't need a valet and a bodyguard to help him win. It doesn't do much for him really.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

3 wins in a row for Ziggler. DAT PUSH


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy crap, Lightning _can_ strike twice. Maybe there's some hope after all.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Can Big E Langston wrestle? Haven't seen him in NXT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"talk about a drive by" :lmao:lmao:lmao oh no he didn't, tell me he didn't say that after big e took out kofi


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, but the zig zag is possibly the worst finisher ever.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So this week is "let's bury all the minorities" night?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY! Dolph Ziggler is actually on a fucking winning streak!!! Fucking whoa!!! Sure he isn't beating anyone of high stature or credibility, but still! He's winning!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

3 wins in a row.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaaaaane


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, the crowd has been dead. Is this show an experiment to see if WWE can actually kill an entire crowd with boredom.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait are they going to just throw together a tag team title match at WM with these four?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

WTF WHY ARE ALL MINORITIES BURIED TONIGHT?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL, this looks like a cutscene from WWE 13...With the champ coming out and clapping


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So exciting.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggy & Biggy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And it's obvious going to be Hell No vs Ziggler/Langston for Mania. Fuck this. Fuck Langston being in a title match at Mania before he's even had a match on the main roster. Fuck Ziggler being stuck in another pointless tag match at Mania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This show has needed more mic work.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"My boyfriend Big E and Big E Langston accept your challenge" :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah....I don't give a shit. 

At least it gets Ziggler & Bryan on the card though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE's 2013 Road to Wrestlemania is so poorly booked. I mean, what the hell? All you have to do is point the sign and there you go. A feud is created and you have a match. I guess Big Show just became a good guy now.

Fucking hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Has Big E even wrestled a match on RAW yet?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tag team orgasm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> LOL, this looks like a cutscene from WWE 13...With the champ coming out and clapping


i thought that.. :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ is the fucking dirt worst.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Bryan got the first response from the crowd in like an hour.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp, Big E to lose his first match at the biggest stage


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck this show, I'm gonna watch Miami do the J.O.B. tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Even though they are a little stale, I love Team Hell No.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> Its not their fault the writers are dumber than a rock


Oh I know, i'm not criticizing the three wrestlers, I'm criticizing the generally bad, lazy, uninspired booking which seems to have reached them now.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So point or show the sign and you can get a match at wrestlemania? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The last couple of months when AJ never had the mic were pure bliss


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The "let's setup the entire undercard because we forgot" episode of RAW.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

michael cole fuck off


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

GET DAT TRENDING WORLDWIDE


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Over/Under on Bryan getting bumped from Mania for the 3rd year in a row?

Ziggler & Bryan wrestling at Mania is :mark: though


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, Langston's first match is at Wrestlemania and for the tag-team titles? Woah.. :lmao


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at Kane joining in the chant.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, when Kofi appears on Raw, he is just there job. Nothing more


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

At Mania Ziggler and Big E winning the tag team belts then Ziggler cashes in briefcase later in the night as well and ziggler walks out of mania as one half of the tag teams champions and the world heavyweight champion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fpalm And to think they could of done Jericho/Ziggler. Instead we Ziggler teaming up with his no-talent bodyguard in his first match on the main roster at WrestleMania in a irrelevant match for the titles.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> WWE's 2013 Road to Wrestlemania is so poorly booked. I mean, what the hell? All you have to do is point the sign and there you go. A feud is created and you have a match. I guess Big Show just became a good guy now.
> 
> Fucking hell.


The dumbasses are taking it easy since Rock vs Cena II, Lesnar Vs HHH II already sold the ppv


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Victory


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggy and Biggy :cool2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh its Tout time.

But first another video package for the Main Event. ANOTHER video package.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another main event promo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> And it's obvious going to be Hell No vs Ziggler/Langston for Mania. Fuck this. Fuck Langston being in a title match at Mania before he's even had a match on the main roster. Fuck Ziggler being stuck in another pointless tag match at Mania.


Best case scenario. Ziggler wins the tag titles with Big E, and cashes in the MITB to become the WHC.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wasting Time with that Rock/Cena 2 Preview


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's Brock?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> So point or show the sign and you can get a match at wrestlemania?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince5 It's like it writes itself!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck having Ziggler and Big E face Team Hell No....I wanted Rhode Scholars to face Team Hell No...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even Cena is no showing for the second week in a row now and on the road to Wrestlemania as well. Awful stuff


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Big E & Ziggy. Is this a new sitcom?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Three weeks from Wrestlemania and the past two weeks we've only had video packages selling the headlining match...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

So Zack Ryder in the main event tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So much for DB vs Kane then Jericho vs Ziggler at WM
Way to go WWE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At first I thought AJ misspoke and referred to Big E as her boyfriend.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Even Cena is no showing for the second week in a row now and on the road to Wrestlemania as well. Awful stuff


He opened the show


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> fpalm And to think they could of done Jericho/Ziggler. Instead we Ziggler teaming up with his no-talent bodyguard in his first match on the main roster at WrestleMania in a irrelevant match for the titles.


Hows it an irrelevant match?

Atleast the tag titles have a little bit of credibility.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

AJ botches 

Big E and Big E Langston :lol:

Oh, she said Ziggy. That's worse.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Team Hell No vs. Rhode Scholars? Vs. PTP? Nah fuck them, lets just make a random ass tag team instead for Wrestlemania. Fuck me...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the rock's appearing via dem promo's tonight:lmao well at least that's a step up from appearing via movie trailers


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I admit I'm confused now. No chance are they giving the titles to a guy that's never had a match on raw yet and the MITB holder, but I was adamant Hell no were losing the belts at mania.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Video promo, time for refreshments..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> He opened the show


Ooops must of missed that. What happened at the start


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lets just save the road to wrestlemania and have aj strip next week, would be good buildup.....in my penis


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, show us that video package again because we already didn't saw that enough. :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My birthday is in two days. If I got Miz as a present when I was 8, I'd smack my parents.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Even Cena is no showing for the second week in a row now and on the road to Wrestlemania as well. Awful stuff


He was there at the start of the show. But yeah, this WrestleMania build-up has been dreadful.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

be funny on that WWE shop commercial that after Miz busts out of the package, all the kid's say "Who's that?"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will this be the same 'main event preview' we saw last week?


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

Crappy show from crappy company, congratulations Vince.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lady you're son is hugging a man in nothing but underwear tights. WTF?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

hopefully next week there's more of Taker/Punk, Rock/Cena, Brock/HHH and less of everything else.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

MutableEarth said:


> AJ botches
> 
> Big E and Big E Langston :lol:
> 
> Oh, she said Ziggy. That's worse.


She said 'Ziggy and Big E Langston'.

EDIT: Damn too slow.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Promo time? Excellent, I can zone out.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

lol.... Another "Main Event Preview"? This is just fucking horrible. Set to some crappy rap dubbed over the Empire's theme song from Star Wars? :lmao:lmao

I could cry....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This card just gets stranger by the day.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone who likes this raw reminds me of martin and principal skinner when they go on a excursion to the box factory


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wrasslinsreal said:


> lets just save the road to wrestlemania and have aj strip next week, would be good buildup.....in my penis


no Trish and AJ at the same time. :batista2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> My birthday is in two days. If I got Miz as a present when I was 8, I'd smack my parents.


:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Ooops must of missed that. What happened at the start


Cena cut a quick promo hyping his match. Random interruption from Prime Time players. Commercial. Cena sqaushes Darren Young in a match. Commercial.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Rock has been absent as champion longer than Punk was in 2011 fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahhh the more i see the build up to WM, the more i wanna stream the bastard.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

MAN this card keeps getting shittier and shittier. To think how the card could have looked...

Rock/Cena/Punk, Lesnar/Taker, Shield/DX, Y2J/Ziggler, Barrett/Sheamus. 

NOPE, this is better.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Like 20 people have swapped from Raw to the Heat/Celtics game tonight. Feels like Game 7 NBA Finals with Heat returning with Ray Allen and their 22 game win streak on the line in Boston. Encourage more to swap over - on ESPN. 

Go Green!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody see the Jackie Robinson movie trailer? With a fucking Jay Z song?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can see Ziggles walking out with two titles at 'mania, with them giving Ziggles a bit of momentum


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

MutableEarth said:


> AJ botches
> 
> Big E and Big E Langston :lol:


I thought she said "ziggy"..

Good for langston to have his kayfabe wrestling debut in Wrestlemania.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

hil


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> Anyone who likes this raw reminds me of martin and principal skinner when they go on a excursion to the box factory


follow the yellow line around the desk it will take you around the room etc


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> My birthday is in two days. If I got Miz as a present when I was 8, I'd smack my parents.


Your birthday is March 20? That's my Bday, too!


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, when Kofi appears on Raw, he is just there job. Nothing more


what do you expect chico, seriously what can kofi possibly do in the main event stage that will be entertaining...he is just another grain in the sand of dull ass so-called superstars today...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> lol.... Another "Main Event Preview"? This is just fucking horrible. Set to some crappy rap dubbed over the Empire's theme song from Star Wars? :lmao:lmao
> 
> I could cry....


Victory is a beast song.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ziggs said:


> Crappy show from crappy company, congratulations Vince.


Yet, you're watching......plz, gtfo


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

This is the worst WM build up of all time


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

According to Wikipedia, The Marine 3 did a box office of over $160,000,000. And apparently Eve Torres was set to star in the Marine 4.
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Funny edit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marine_3:_Homefront


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

#Mark said:


> hopefully next week there's more of Taker/Punk, Rock/Cena, Brock/HHH and less of everything else.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm pretty sure Brock isn't on next week. The next time he's on is the go home show.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Very emotional, Cole.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

x78 said:


> Rock has been absent as champion longer than Punk was in 2011 fpalm


Probably sitting back watching it on TV going "Man, I'm glad I am not at that trainwreck of a show tonight

:rock4


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

More recaps!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

i wanna punch drake in the face based on those pictures


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Um can someone explain that last did you know or is their math wrong


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Surely even the stupidest of kids find this insulting to their intelligence.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

30 minutes left


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

x78 said:


> Rock has been absent as champion longer than Punk was in 2011 fpalm


hanging around with ninjas


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:lmao Shit that will never get old.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and those serial killer eyes.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I love CM Punk. :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena cut a quick promo hyping his match. Random interruption from Prime Time players. Commercial. Cena sqaushes Darren Young in a match. Commercial.


Sounds like I didn't miss anything exciting


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Punk should come out as Taker next week and have Heyman dressed as Paul


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

hurt you and hurt you bad? Terrible script.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Taker, it's "I'm going to hurt you bad*ly*"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You just can't hate Punk :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk :lmao.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> This is the worst WM build up of all time


coco is going to have to agree...the rock, brock lesnar and the shield are entertaining though...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Probably sitting back watching it on TV going "Man, I'm glad I am not at that trainwreck of a show tonight
> 
> :rock4


Don't act like Rock would have made it any better with his shitty, cheap-pop filled 2013 promos.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> hanging around with ninjas


He looks gassed at the GIJoe premiere


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

haha the rock with ninjas pic


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It is pretty clear the 30 day rule on title defenses has long been tossed out the window. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why biggie victory song the background for Cena vs Rock?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't wait for the forum to explode after Cena wins.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Everytime King talks about someone making things personal, I think back to when he called Goldust a ******.

And, the IC title match might get 5 minutes, with this video package and Trips/Lesnar to close.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OH YES SAME CLIP AS LAST WEEK


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The build for Punk/Taker has been awful and it's easily the best thing about tonight's raw.

Punk is God.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

The SAME promo?! Come on...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


> hanging around with ninjas


How come he isn't wearing the title? Isn't he our WWE Champion?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same promo as last week


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleHsNose said:


> Punk should come out as Taker next week and have Heyman dressed as Paul


This sounds like a dam good idea. It would be great TV but I cant see WWE pushing the boundaries like that, how they used to back in the day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, another Cena recap? Seriously?

I just don't see what the big fucking deal is about this tool. fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

punk dropping undertaker's urn has really convinced me that he will win at wrestlemania


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL, did they forget to censor Victory?

Again?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this. I'm watching Heat/Celtics


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't wait for the forum to explode after Cena wins.


People who don't like better mainevent workrate will be angry, normal people will be happy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I could actually get somewhat into this feud and storyline if Cena had acted AT ALL like he cared about losing the night following Wrestlemania, nevermind the rest of the year.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

tbh rock v cena was a 4 star match regardless of how shitty the booking and promos were, if they go any better it will obviously be a great match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is Rock's fault my marriage ended! 

Crybaby, lol.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Same promo? That's laziness.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

DAT DIVORCE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The exact same promo? Fuck this Raw.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

XxMetsxX said:


> hurt you and hurt you bad? Terrible script.


I'm willing to bet Hunter gave Punk and Taker their scripts so he won't be outshined


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> How come he isn't wearing the title? Isn't he our WWE Champion?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena buried his ex-wife


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rock Ruined Cena's Marriage :rock


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ask Kofi what hard times are, John, because you're not going through them.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena has been acting like a punk ass bully for the past year or so, and now we're supposed to sympathize with him because his ego is so frail that he can't stand having lost to The Rock?

I know it's just kayfabe, but holy shit lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

#cutforcena


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite, appear via a promo, cant appear via a promo, appear via a movie trailer :rock4


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Victory is a beast song.


Beast of America from the Bioshock commercialsmis a beast song. I think that's what it's called.


Changing to FoxNews.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> People who don't like better mainevent workrate will be angry, normal people will be happy


Oh yeah, that Cena workrate, through the roof. :lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't wait for the forum to explode after Cena wins.


I'm pretty sure everyone has come to terms that Cena has no chance at losing this 'Mania.. Atleast I hope..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

You think you can beat me, i know i can beat you.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Video packages make good practice for the WWE films production team :vince4


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fucking dull.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"And it's just as important to The Rock"


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>



Photoshop! Neg rep for been a cunt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao @ WWE putting The Rock's crowd reaction shots on Cena's part in the promo.

So desperate.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, I already forgot how ugly the spinner belt was! 

Thank God for the new mediocre one!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Really just going to say fuck it and stream the contract signing. This is hard to watch although that Civil Twilight song is badass.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Cena buried his ex-wife


Just like most of the roster! :cena4


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

You'd think they'd make a new video package for Rock/Cena considering it is the driving force behind the feud.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

x78 said:


> Don't act like Rock would have made it any better with his shitty, cheap-pop filled 2013 promos.


But he took the title from Punk.I was more entertained by the butthurt than the following weeks of RAW :Rocky


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> How come he isn't wearing the title? Isn't he our WWE Champion?


Would you wear the symbol of some ad-stint on the premiere of one of the few REALLY big movies and tarnish the red carpet pictures?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


Still not wearing it. He should wear it around his waist with pride.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I hope this match is a 5 minute squash at WM.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is easily the worst raw of 2013


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay, John Cena's redemption! When he has been the freaking face of the WWE for the last seven to six years with thirteen title reigns.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena suffered one clean loss in 2012. Let's feel sorry for him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, and Rock was responsible for Cena's downfall? Remember how Cena mocked the Rock and walked into the Rock Bottom? This fucking tool.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Say what you want about Cena/Rock/this shit feud...this is a fucking AMAZING video package. No one does this as good as WWE.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Still not wearing it. He should wear it around his waist with pride.


Doesnt matter. Still had it with him.

Try harder.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

punk was classic punk....unk	unk	unk


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finally. Jesus Christ.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey at least a championship match isn't curtain jerking


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jericho time, baby! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You think they would have just had the rock tape two promos for the titantron while he is gone that they could have played


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow IC championship main eventing raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

raws been stale as hell tonight felt like i was watching sd or something


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, Cena finally gets a shot at redemption, bout time this underdog kid from outta nowhere got to headline something... :fpalm


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lawler "wow", screw you u old prick


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

IC Championship main eventing RAW, Awesome!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna see more pictures of Trish.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They should do Miz vs Fandango and Barrett vs Jericho instead at WM. A mentor vs student angle with Jericho and Barrett would be pretty good.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

video package, 1 entrance, commercial!!!! :vince3 :vince5


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

It wouldn't be Triple H if he didn't hog the main event. Having the Intercontinental champion main event Raw would have done wonders for the title.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWERevolution said:


> raws been stale as hell tonight felt like i was watching sd or something


Smackdown is way worse. I quit watching that shit months ago.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh god, I just had a flash nightmare:
What if Fandango wins the IC on his first match ever from Jericho @ WM :argh::argh::argh:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> People who don't like better mainevent workrate will be angry, normal people will be happy


This was a dumb comment.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> IC Championship main eventing RAW, Awesome!


lolz, nope it's the contract signing. :buried


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna see some Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't believe The Rock would destroy Cena's marriage! He is mean! :StephenA2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> IC Championship main eventing RAW, Awesome!


wade main event a show with that joke of a finisher :lmao:lmao:lmao Lesnar/triple h contract signing is closing the show,


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

bring back Stephanie mcmahon


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

1999 Rejex said:


> Smackdown is way worse. I quit watching that shit months ago.


Years ago for me. Last time I watched Smackdown from start to finish was in 2007


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> Smackdown is way worse. I quit watching that shit months ago.


Smackdown last week was better than this Raw in every way possible.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

No wonder shane fucked off


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wrasslinsreal said:


> bring back Stephanie mcmahon


agreed. Must see pictures of her.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> lolz, nope it's the contract signing. :buried


Looks like I'll be gone after the IC match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here we go! A Title match that was set up with "The Worst Segment in Raw history!"


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just For Men: Because you're DASHING!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

IMdrunk said:


> Looks like I'll be gone after the IC match


don't Triple H and Brock Lesnar contract signing gonna be so INTENSE...........


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Rocky took Kendra Lust's pussy and shoved it around poor John Cena's dick.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fandango will distract jericho and cost him the match, which will plant the seeds for the battle of the dancers match at wrestlemania


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I bet Barret gets jobber entrance


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> lolz, nope it's the contract signing. :buried


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, has there even been a worse IC reign than Barrett's current?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Barrett Jobber Entrance, So he losing tonite?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh fuck, poor Barrett got a jobber entrance.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> bring back Stephanie mcmahon


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

The champ with the jobber entrance.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Wade? Why couldn't Jericho have come out first, then Miz gets the jobber entrance, then Wade post-commercial? 

Good God.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The IC champ got a jobber entrance? That's pathetic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> According to WZ's Josh Isenberg, who is in attendance for Raw tonight, during the commercial break right before Alberto Del Rio's entrance, WWE ran a video on the TitanTron with Ricardo Rodriguez challenging the fans to chant Del Rio's name as loud and long as they can.
> 
> As we reported earlier today, WWE is not pleased with the lack of connection Del Rio is making with the live crowd as a babyface, so it appears the Rodriguez video is an attempt to make his pop appear as big as possible on TV.


:lol at WWE being desperate to get Del Rio over


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, the champion is the one who has the jobber entrance?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dull reaction from the crowd for Y2J's entrance.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Why'd the champion get the jobber's entrance?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wrasslinsreal said:


>


That works. Got any more?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Miz with DAT SUPER JOBBER entrance lmfao!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i hope the rock is too busy for wrestlemania


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Jericho is winning the title here i think


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't that just mean that Jericho lost the title 9 times? 

Yeah, I had to make that point.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So the IC champion's entrance was the only one skipped when it's an IC title match?...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jericho wins hopefully


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Punter said:


> :lol at WWE being desperate to get Del Rio over


Thats been reported at most recordings for the last month or so... poor Bertie. :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The IC belt is gorgeous. I hope to see a good match out of these three.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

1999 Rejex said:


>


Where did u get that lol?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Who's going to win this?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a fan of all three men, but the Ayatollah all the way.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> i hope the rock is too busy for wrestlemania


I bet you were whimpering as you typed this


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> i hope the rock is too busy for wrestlemania


he'll probably have his stunt double do the match for him


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Coveted' Intercontinental Title


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> he'll probably have his stunt double do the match for him


Bring on better workrate!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Might as well enjoy Jericho in this match while it lasts


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punter said:


> :lol at WWE being desperate to get Del Rio over


:lmao crowd was still dead for him.

In all fairness though, crowd has been very dead this whole night. Even Taker, while getting the biggest reaction of the night so far, had a very tame one.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Fast paced action is what triple threat's all about"

They just love the "_______is what _____ match is all about" line.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Barrett losing this match would be hilarious and a prime example of how awful the writers are.

Wins the title doing nothing. Does nothing with the title. Loses the title doing nothing. And I'm willing to bet he'll do nothing after losing the title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz get out of the ring please


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

YOUR KIDDIN


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think everyone here tonight misses Attitude ERA Divas....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another break already??? fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I think everyone here tonight misses Attitude ERA Divas....


Yes... oOOoooooh girls.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Can we watch a full match, without a commercial break? Jeezas.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Good match so far.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Punter said:


> :lol at WWE being desperate to get Del Rio over


said it earlier, if it wasn't for the likeable ricardo del rio would have crickets everyweek


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone here got any Sunny?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Miz is banging the mom while the Dad plays with his kid's toys


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Another Scary Movie?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

At least we saw some WWE during Monday Night Ad Break!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Miz get out of the WWE please


Fixed


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That's what we need, a belated Scary Movie sequel.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone else feel like Ziggler should cash in his MITB for the WWE title and actually swerve ppl?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This movie looks retarded. It stopped being funny after the Wayans left.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Another Scary Movie?


Sadly yes


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

IMdrunk said:


> Another break already??? fpalm


Have you been to the movies yet? :vince3


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm expecting the match to be over by the end of this commercial break -.-


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Sucks for Barrett if he loses, but he's never getting over with that shit entrance music and even worse finisher.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The crowd pronounced Alberto Del Rio's name along with Ricardo Rodriguez, but other than that, he hasn't got that much reaction from the crowd tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole just said Barricho's Intercontinental Title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, it's amazing how much more enjoyable Raw is on mute. I recommend it.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

The Slim Jim Triple Threat match brought to you by Tout and Dead Man Down...

I predict this in two years max.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone here got any Sunny?


Why not..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Wow, it's amazing how much more enjoyable Raw is on mute. I recommend it.



Yeah, but then you start missing shit left and right.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone here got any Sunny?


Enjoy!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wrasslinsreal said:


>


 young2:ryback


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

longing4indy said:


> Have you been to the movies yet? :vince3


WWE's movies actually make it to cinemas unk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Raw in Philly next Monday?

E C DUB! E C DUB!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

new match just announced at Mania, WWE Merchandise Ads vs WWE Movie Trailers in a Iron Man match


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Enough with the fucking pictures.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Good match so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Yeah, but then you start missing shit left and right.


But not hearing Lawler and Cole's voice outweighs missing a thing or two, to me.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


>


needs less clothing.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Enjoy!


would bang


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck this Flair Jr. shit. 

Yay for Jericho!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jericho is god!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cole is so terrible. He couldn't register a single honest sounding emotion if his life depended on it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> But not hearing Lawler and Cole's voice outweighs missing a thing or two, to me.



You're right about that.


LIONSAULT! Cool move. LIONTAMER!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

rimo


XxMetsxX said:


>


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

liontamer is way better than the walls of jericho


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> new match just announced at Mania, WWE Merchandise Ads vs WWE Movie Trailers in a Iron Man match


... With TOUT as the special guest referee and WWE recaps as the special guest enforcer.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty good match so far considering all the parts involved.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate this story with Miz. Just because he is doing it doesn't mean he does it as good as flair. So if Punk started doing the Sweet Chin music or Sharpshooter would those be unstoppable moves. Just seems so silly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are they letting miz kick up from finishers ugh
he sucks


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THIS MATCH :mark:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Lack of posts is disturbing.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

good match...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LMMFAO @ Barret's selling getting thrown into the barricade. Dude just stiffened up and fell into it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


Boobs *drools*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Best match of the night


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally some action. First time tonight.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I gotta admit Miz has really improved in the ring lately


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

The IC championship at this point is about as coveted as the fat Kardashian cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is actually a good match here!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Liking this match. That boot missed like a mile.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cue dat fandango music, any minute now


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FUCKING AWESOME MATCH.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

SheamusRKO said:


> Lack of posts is disturbing.



Agreed, then again the show really isn't good.

It's had it's moments, this match being one of the two of those moments.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Good TV match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If they had matches like this, even with little build from a week earlier that featured their midcarders/mid card champions, the titles would easily be relevant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> Finally some action. First time tonight.


Think Rhodes and Del Rio might want a word with you.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Barrett wins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great match, lame finish


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wade keeping dat title

YES


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wanted that one to go longer, but good match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Really good match. Hat's off to all three involved.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Barrett Won, wow I'm Shocked for real


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome match. Barrett and Miz looked like $1 million. For real. Miz as a face in the ring has gotten a lot better.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

(Y) Good match


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Match


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great match. Was rooting for Jericho, Miz didn't win so it's all good.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well fuck,I was honestly hoping Jericho would win this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The life just got sucked out of the crowd with that ending.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Please build Wade up more before his terrible reign ends at Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

so happy Miz was pinned


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

At least we didn't have to see that shitty elbow for Barrett to win.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Aw yeeeeah Woiideeeee


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

OK, we just had the first good match of tonight...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need to see some Lita guys.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Miz has really imrpoved and can Cole STFU about shitty WWE movies.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

motherfucking good match in a lackluster raw...guess this show ain't so bad after all with punk mocking, shield presence and this match...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

So I'm guessing Miz vs. Barrett at Wrestlemania for the IC title.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't tell me the Intercontinental champion actually WON a match? Shocking.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Good match

I hate commercials during matches but I'm glad they at least show some of the match on the app. I can use it for something now.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a triple threat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally a good match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Fuck this show, I'm gonna watch Miami do the J.O.B. tonight.





Spoiler



:lelbron



:barrett1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

STOP WITH THE CALL


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh look, a movie I give zero fucks about.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good match. I don't like Miz, but he really improved of late, just needs to work on his Figure 4 more.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So who will they tease Jericho feuding with next week?

What a waste.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good match but still one of the worst Raw ever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LOVED it. MY BOY, BARRETT, DID IT, BABAY! :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The next great movie star tunga3


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

One of our wrestlers is hanging out with Halle Berry, ACCEPT US HOLLYWOOD :vince3


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Bowlen said:


> OK, we just had the first good match of tonight...


Cody vs Del Rio was decent


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why didn't they just have that match at Mania? That was a tremendous Triple Threat

#WWELogic


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Otunga was in the movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, for fucks sake, the one time Barrett needs to lose and he wins.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wade Barrett needs Jerichos rub.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

That was a good match and the best part of Raw so far and it's going to do a pisspoor rating because of the heat-celtics match being epic....just cant win....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punter said:


> Why didn't they just have that match at Mania? That was a tremendous Triple Threat
> 
> #WWELogic


Agreed. Solid match indeed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell In A Cell!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dammit Jericho should have won. That way we would of had an awesome IC title match at WM.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Tout time


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

STOP WITH THE TOUT!


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Tout is the worst.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So many fuckheads on TOUT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

these guys are dumb
it should be a MMA match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Touts makes me want to sledgehammer these people


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> We need to see some Lita guys.


Go use google ffs.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tout girl, what a tramp.


Show more cleavage.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is that hot chick that keeps popping out in these Touts? Not only is she hot, but she is the ONLY one that comes across like a human being!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn that was a hot redhead


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

tout chick massive yes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

People actually care enough to send Touts.....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

tout gives us wrestling fans a bad name, fucking hate it


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

First tout guy was creepy as shit.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

WWE Poll: Who has more screen time?

a. Barrett in Dead Man Down
b. Otunga in the Call

TOUT your answers


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At least these Touts are pretty tame. 

GAME TIME


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

White dude looks like that guy that got convicted of rape in Ohio


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Tout girl"

Rofl what a dumb twat.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

3 Stages of Hell would be cool


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Three stages of hell match would actually be awesome if they allowed some blood anyways.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Rosenberg touting

Cyph, E Bro, and K Foxx should give him shit tomorrow


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

All I'm hearing is, "It's still real to us!"


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wrestling with Rosenberg?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

So no one mentioned Hell In A Cell?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

why the fuck does tout have 3 creepy fucking guys and a skank

also do that bad ass match with 3 cages


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

5 minute iron man match hopefully


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Falls Count anywhere? Is that guy fucking retarded?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs HHH stipulation: The first man to be named Brock Lesnar wins


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambulance match? :lmao.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

ROSENBERG OUT HERE


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tout Girl was hot. rimo:steiner2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It looked like all those Touts were done in the same house. That white girl was looking kinda good though


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> Wrestling with Rosenberg?


THAT'S WHAT I SAID. :lmao


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lol at the tout guy saying falls count anywhere is the only match that makes sense..........why lol????????


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tout = 3 Sex offenders and a chick with an STD. PG TV


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who the fuck actually touts. It's a terrible idea.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EXACT FUCKING SCENE!!! :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

3 Stages of Hell match isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ROSENBERG LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Trips or Brock could make it through a 3 stages of Hell match without getting gassed at this point in their careers.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope it's a submission match. Trips to win with da crossface


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> EXACT FUCKING SCENE!!! :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> It looked like all those Tout were done in the same house. That white girl was looking kinda good though


She was hot, I have to admit, but did she say she wanted to be the special ref? lol.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> EXACT FUCKING SCENE!!! :lmao




HHH walking out backstage with an angry look on his face number 698.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

An 'I quit' match would be interesting to watch


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:brock time :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Tout girl, what a tramp.
> 
> 
> Show more cleavage.....


Tout Girl was the highlight of RAW this week.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> EXACT FUCKING SCENE!!! :lmao


talk about a carbon copy, he had the same walk and pose just now :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

winner gets stephanie mcmahons services matchup with everything to play for


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> :lmao :lmao





I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> EXACT FUCKING SCENE!!! :lmao


Genuinely made me lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm being too hopeful here. Stip could be an MMA fight. Be different and also see some brutality.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hope it's for control of the company and Heyman runs Raw with a iron fist.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HHH walking out backstage with an angry look on his face number 698.


Nothing beats this HHH angry face


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brogue_Kick said:


> An 'I quit' match would be interesting to watch


I-Quit matches are the absolute worst because you know immediately that the face won't say "I Quit"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BORK LESNAR TIME. :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

rimo


XxMetsxX said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Rosenberg touting
> 
> Cyph, E Bro, and K Foxx should give him shit tomorrow


That was the wrestling with Rosenberg guy? LOL I thought he looked familar


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I expect Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

My god, Mens' Fitness featuring "The Roid" John Cena.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

LIONS DEN MATCH?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Has to be MMA style or I quit.

Lesnar saying "I quit"? No chance in hell!


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Might as well get it out of the way


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> I-Quit matches are the absolute worst because you know immediately that the face won't say "I Quit"


Unless the heel cheats a la The Rock vs Mankind.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wank the Biscuit Hell in a Cell.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lol at cole pointing out the table that will be used to sign the contract.......important fact right thur


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Triple H is here and I am not excited,At all.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Buried alive match ha


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shovel on a pole match. First man to grab shovel can use it to bury opponent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Inb4 Hunter wetting his pants again...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Liked
Punk fucking around with the urn and dropping a "oh shit"
Swagger beating Of the River and the crowd chanting USA
Great IC triple threat
Natalya appearance

Disliked
Everything else


Don't care for what's happening now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dosent matter what match it is, Its already set in stone that Trips will win *yawns*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

One stipulation should be that HHH can't bring his shovel to ringside.

Another should be that he has to piss before the match and not during.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wrasslinsreal said:


> lol at cole pointing out the table that will be used to sign the contract.......important fact right thur


Considering someone is going through it, I guess it is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very mild reaction for HHH. Fuck this crowd. Taker got the best reaction of the night and that wasn't much better than what HHH's was. Sure the show's been very underwhelming, but come on... this is a new low for dead crowds.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

It looked like Hunter was pissing himself again there for a second.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

oh my stream has the fuckin standby on ffs, fuck you


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I still can't figure out how Trips does the water spray.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn, my tout advocating for a first sodomy match didn't make it on WWE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Still doesn't feel right seeing him without the ponytail


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RedRossi said:


> Buried alive match ha


Legit :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

James Hetfield is in the ring!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What's with the dead crowds lately?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I will always love this entrance


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Dem Security Guards


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bring BORK already!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH made sure to use the bathroom before coming out this time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Triple H's titantron vid using all clips from this year. You know, that one time he did anything.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> What's with the dead crowds lately?


Can you blame them for the crap they've been fed?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I want Paul to call him Mr. Helmsley.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> lol at cole pointing out the table that will be used to sign the contract.......important fact right thur


:cole3 with all of the hard hitting facts.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

gaz0301 said:


> Has to be MMA style or I quit.
> 
> Lesnar saying "I quit"? No chance in hell!


You didn't watch him in the UFC I gather?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I will always love this entrance


Worst wedding vows ever.....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit your pants match at WM?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Please let it be the octagon


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Heyman. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Trips pissed his pants so he could avoid the dreaded pissing in the cup drug test.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I want Paul to call him Mr. Helmsley.


:jpl

edit; awww he said Triple H


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Triple H should go the Austin Aries route and pick Option C.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, for fucks sake, the one time Barrett needs to lose and he wins.


for what??? so that we get to see chris jericho vs fandumbo at mania?

that's not to say barrett still sucks cock...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

It can be a 3 on 1 handicap match and Triple H will still win


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think those 3 goons are tough enough to hold back HHH.

Should have just gotten this guy:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

"What the Stipulations ARE"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

One of the security guards looks a bit like Kevin Steen.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Rosenberg touting
> 
> Cyph, E Bro, and K Foxx should give him shit tomorrow


:lol exactly what I was thinking. Definitely checking hot97 tomorrow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol what a burn by Trips


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Brock not here tonight


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No Lesnar?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

1999 Rejex said:


> One of the security guards looks a bit like *Kevin Steen*.


Exactly :lmao.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoping for a Brock sneak attack


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H Vs. Brock Lesnar in a "The Guy Whose Name Starts with H (Hunter) has to Wrestle with both arms tied behind his back and his legs shackled".


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

His security guards are like a jobbers version of The Shield.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coco. said:


> for what??? so that we get to see chris jericho vs fandumbo at mania?
> 
> that's not to say barrett still sucks cock...


How is Barrett losing the title going to stop Jericho vs Fandango from happening? 

So that he can be free of this fucking curse of a title that's bringing him down. He was better off when he wasn't champion, and considering what they do to him on a weekly basis anyway that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

wait, so brock is not even there?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell In A Cell!!! Come On!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

putting me to sleep now. smh


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Who is that screaming bitch in the background, everytime theres a break in speech... someone fucking slap her.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman has been carrying this feud between Lesnar and HHH to the best of his ability, but my interest right now is very low. Please let the stips be good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FIRST BLOOD MATCH!? :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Was pretty sure they'd freeze frame Trips wet spot.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

You can still see the piss stains.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


>


:kobe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul to bring up the mess Triple H made on himself?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

There's blood in this video package?
"Gray it out! This is a family show!" :vince3


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

haha black and white to hide the blood. fuck off wwe.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh looky here we're in over time again.

3 hours just ain't enough!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock hit the pole so hard, he knocked the color out of the picture.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Lets just apply some logic here for a second.

Lesnar and Heyman can pick ANY stipulation, right? So... why not pick the stip that HHH has to have both hands tied behind his back? Boom - Lesnar murders him xD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> His security guards are like a jobbers version of The Shield.


Wait, come to think about it, why didn't he just bring out the sheild? :genius


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So...much...Raw.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH has two arms tied behind his back, both of his ankles handcuffed, and blindfolded.















HHH still wins.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait...are they serious? :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

First blood match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's some S&M shit right now, Heyman.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Triple H Vs. Brock Lesnar in a "The Guy Whose Name Starts with H (Hunter) has to Wrestle with both arms tied behind his back and his legs shackled".



how the fuck did u call this ?? like a minute before heyman said it


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay get to the point.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I could listen to Paul Heyman talk for a full three hour show.


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

Like how WWE showed the Brock Lesnar/HHH clip in black and white to hide the blood.

Oh wwe, you're so clever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow just Wow..this Raw has been 3 hours of torture. This Raw should have been reduced to one hour. It's that bad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HHH has two arms tied behind his back, both of his ankles handcuffed, and blindfolded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darnit, they took out both suggestions.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman has to be one of the best actors to ever work in the business.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Who cares, Brock Lesnar sucks.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Just tell us the damn stipulation already,Fuck.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL PAUL IS GOAT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, come to think about it, why didn't he just bring out the sheild? :genius


wwe logic, didn't they say that they were mercenaries


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

wheelysteve said:


> Lets just apply some logic here for a second.
> 
> Lesnar and Heyman can pick ANY stipulation, right? So... why not pick the stip that HHH has to have both hands tied behind his back? Boom - Lesnar murders him xD


Nevermind - they thought of that :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Winner gets Steph...They went there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Heyman straight up killing it right now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

I think the referee should get Stephanie


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!! I WANT TO COMPETE!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

F5 TIME


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Troll Heyman! :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

oh shit ha ha ha ha


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH with the same self serving bullshit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Reveal the damn match stipulation already.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

haha i said it would be for Stephanie earlier


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That cant really be the stipulation can it

cant believe they are ending the show with this crap


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Scumbag Heyman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This sucks..why not have a MMA match?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Winner getting Steph is grounds to murder someone for the win


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow that has got to be the best burn ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

An Indecent Proposal Match!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

First splooge match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good choice Security Guard #3.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Trips burying the security detail


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Those security guards are all actually from Burger King.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao Heyman is just fucking gold *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I understand the winner of your contest wins a trip to Africa. What does the runner-up win? Two trips to Africa?"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The crowd is incredibly dead, and this segment is actually good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's hilarious how dead the crowd is.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

One of these security guards will debut in a year with a comedy gimmick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyman's wearing Brock's shirt under his suit.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahahaha Heyman wears a Brock Lesnar shirt under his work shirt.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This was poor planning on Heyman's part.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Faces... :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I would've shit bricks if Paul Heyman was wearing an nWo shirt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I see blood!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heyman wearing a Brock t-shirt underneath! :lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

THAT BLOOD


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Heyman busted open bah god the carnage!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yawn.......Come on...Already..fight lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is incredibly rapey


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H going to go Big E prison rape on Paul E


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bloood cut to commercials!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy fuck, they're dragging this on and on and on...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BRAHHHKKK!!! :lmao: I love Heyman.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't be a bully, be a star!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow way to be anti bully wwe...this is some bs, and i have now turned off this garbage


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BLOOD :vince3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This shitty crowd died.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is really fucking bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Paul bleeding!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too much skin. TOO MUCH SKIN!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't be a bully, Triple H. Be a star!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH is acting so heelish.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope they don't make this a first blood match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is just teriible


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I can picture HHH doing Steph like this


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A captivated audience indeed.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

DEM TITTIES


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

boooooriiiinggggg segment


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is very homoerotic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I FUCKING CAN'T. THIS IS JUST TOO MUCH :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Was he wearing Lesnar's shirt? :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WHERE IS FUCKING LESNAR?


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Crowd looks dead, this is not a theatre!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Triple H would whore his wife out for a match?


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

loloololololo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Should have signed it in Heyman's blood. Would have been badass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SUPER BROCK TO THE RESCUE!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is hilarious.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats the owner!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like really bad.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Brock hhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BORK TIME


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brock just in the nick of time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You hurt me friend, me brock maddddddd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock came out looking like a mong :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Mommy is that what prison is like?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This segment sucks.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao AT LESNAR'S SCREAM


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

CHAIR MATCH!!!!!

Based on the hint from Lesnar.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ape Lesnar with the chair! This fucker gone full retard! :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BORK has arrived!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is it that only Triple H gets any feud and segments worth a damn? If they put even an inch of the effort into the rest of the roster that they've put into this segment this show would be so much better.


:lmao @ Lesnar, smashes his chair and drops it, that was pretty funny. He's still a complete fucking animal though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lol Brock's shriek 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's HAMMER TIME


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Did they forget how to play Brock's entrance theme or something? Fucking hell.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH SHIT!! :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

So what's the stip?


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

yeaaaaaaaaaaah motherfucka


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SLEDGEHAMMER :mark:


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lesnar is really a beast


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on and fight :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More sign pointing bitch!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HERE WE GOO :mark:

brockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrockbrock:brock


Edit: Aw come on, Brock*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I like how hypocritical half you idiots are, pulling the "don't be a bully" card.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Brock at least new to point at the sign. This feud is officially allowed to get started.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I want the damn match stipulation! :kenny


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I stayed simply to hear the stip...and we don't know it yet.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that was lame.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heymn with dat Hogan hair


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

Brock pointing :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie and Sable on a pole ladder match where the winner wins via pinfall and not by retrieving the broads from the pole.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

typical :jpl always resorting to that puss hammer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole thing revolving around STEPHANIE is fucking lame. Have an MMA fight or something. This Mania is beginning to feel like one of the worst in years.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Is Heyman like an alien that can self-heal or something?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark:
NOT


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LAAAAAMEEE!!


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

NO HOLDS BARRRREDDD


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

no holds barred? thats it? really?

nvm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*......Thats it?

Edit: Oh wait*


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So remake Twins with Brock and Heyman replacing Arnold and Devito


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LET DOWN.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Meh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

no holds bard GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

oh and career match well thanks hhh wins


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

WEAK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar better win this fucking Match at Mania then.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Well thats gay


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH's career is on the line. GO BORK!!!!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

ffs stream cut out whats happened???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trips retiring...not.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What career? He's already retired!


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that it?

Is that _it_!?!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That got no reaction at all lol
Plus isnt he already retired


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So what,Thats it?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck....How stupid 
Triple H is already pretty much retired
Fucking idiots

They fucked up the unfuckable


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

All this for a no holds barred match?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

mgman said:


> I like how hypocritical half you idiots are, pulling the "don't be a bully" card.


I agree.

& OH SHIT!! THAT'S THE STIPULATION I WANTED!! FUCK YEAH, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS MATCH NOW!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no holds barr is boring


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH win confirmed. Bullshit Raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, there we go, couldn't have been a simple nodq thingy


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did somebody say No Holds Barred?

Oh God. They did a Career Match.

Wonder if he'll be gettin' DAT WYNNE BAK

:HHH2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no now we won't get to see Triple H wrestle twice a year


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

OK so HHH is gonna win 100%


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I don't see Triple H losing now...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice choices. They'll get really hardcore and I was never a fan of gimmicky matches at mania.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Welp Lesnar is winning.

2 Year contract left, HHH got no other direction.

[email protected] Hunter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brock wins


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

So Cena wins, HHH wins, Taker wins. WRASSLEMANIA!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

....yay.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me? thats it?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:brock :brock :brock


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow... how did we not see yet somehow predict that 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the Steph stipulation better.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big disappointment, really wanted to see an MMA style match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Career match AGAIN. *yawns*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*With all due respect to HHH, but now I'm really rooting for Lesnar more than ever.*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BORK ends HHH career at Mania. It has to happen.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Farewell Triple H


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm still laughing about the part when Brock coming out slamming the chair over and over again. LMAO.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

I liked the 'loser gets steph' stipulation better


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

longing4indy said:


> Is Heyman like an alien that can self-heal or something?


He took a page out of Cena's book. heyooo! unk


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So Triple H visits once or twice a year, and we're supposed to care that his career is at stake?

Judging by the crowd, I don't think they do care.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Blood will spill. Refs can't stop if it happens :mark:


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

What a bunch of idiots here. Who the fuck cares who wins?

This will be amazing.

And all you pretentious, "self-entitled", pricks, fuck you...


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

I wish Brock would laugh more. Far more maniacal than looking tough.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao Come on...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The fuck was that shit? Seriously, what in the blue hell was that final segment?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

after all that build up, that was very very anticlimatic


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing how Jericho is still arguably the best wrestler in the company at 42 years old working part time. Great triple threat match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Triple H's one to two match a year career is on the line, who gives a shit?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sure the 44 year old FUTURE OWNER OF THE COMPANY will be devastated that his career will be over.

Heyman tried his best bless his heart but that ending dragged on way too long.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

So with that 2 year extension on Lesnar's contract, his record after Wrestlemania will be 1-2. 

Seems like money well spent.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone is gonna gif Lesnar coming out and slamming the chair like a madman right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Called it. :genius


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How badass did Lesnar look when he came out though


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Urgh... at least a cage match would have been better..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, No Holds Barred
Their SummerSlam match was No Dq..

What the fuck WWE...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Flame of Olympus said:


> BORK ends HHH career at Mania. It has to happen.


Triple H isn't going to let a part time wrestler retire him.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Welp Lesnar is winning.
> 
> 2 Year contract left, HHH got no other direction.
> 
> [email protected] Hunter.


Hunter's a selfish prick, and he's winning at WM


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll say it once more...i love Mania but this one has to be one of the least interesting ones in my life.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't even watch half or raw and I think Raw was pretty bad. I know it went according to plan for Heyman but the ending was meh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

extremely weak.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

unk Hope Hunter loses, then takes control of the company from Vince properly after Mania.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Who cares about who wins this match? Jeezas guys, this is going to be a FIGHT! A WAR! This match is going to be awesome no matter what.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There you go HHH is winning at WM


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H winning a career match at Mania to basically do what Flair and Shawn didn't. What a *******.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wasn't to bad, at least we got some more movements towards WM29


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

It seemed like not a single fuck was given by the crowd. It was kind of awkward feeling.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

you know for a Wrestlemania that features The Rock, Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker, Chris Jericho, and Triple H in 2013 I am far from excited for it. I hope the actual show has some great matches but the build up has been well below sub-par.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nah this is obvious that Brock is winning, gives HHH an out to be a corporate guy. Will probably be Taker/Lesnar next year. Taker will step up and call out Lesnar out of respect for HHH/HBK and what Lesnar did to them.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

smh at how they dragged that scene out just to get to the stipulation.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Extremely painful to watch.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like how half you guys are saying, "LOL well Triple H is obviously winning" and the other half "Pretty obvious Lesnar is winning". Gotta love the IWC.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-monday-night-raw-3182013-results.html

Overall thoughts: Long show that wasn't worth the time. ADR/Cody was good but nothing hooked me here. I wish Raw would go back to 2 hours as I had enough about 90 minutes in.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Triple H loses, does he dump Steph after the match and re-unites with Miss Chyna? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

One of the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is seriously the lamest Road To Wrestlemaina ever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Its all about the game,
and how you get burried
it's all about burials
and whether you can take it
all about your debt
and if you can pay it 

stipulation doesn't change anything, brock was always going to get burried by trips at mania, forgone conclusion


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy shit, WWE is decreasing in quality at an alarming rate. Each week is freakin' significantly worse than the last. The go home show for Wrestlemania will probably be like visual torture, and then the rest of the year, especially with CM Punk likely to take a break, wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful segment and an awful RTWM.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How the fuck are they managing to fuck up when they have Cena/Rock/Lesnar/Punk/Taker headlining their Wrestlemania?

Has Vince McMahon gone retarded?

Holy shit, I could book better then Vince.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man. Worst Wrestlemania season since... I dunno. I just hate this.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Wasn't to bad, at least we got some more *movements* towards WM29


of the bowel variety...


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I will be in attendance to see Triple H's last match. Wow.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This weeks raw get a 4 out of 10!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> I like how half you guys are saying, "LOL well Triple H is obviously winning" and the other half "Pretty obvious Lesnar is winning". Gotta love the IWC.


I personally don't care who wins, as long as I see a good ol' fashion FIGHT. Even if there's no blood, I don't care, I wanna see a damn fight and that's what the fuck we're going to get. :cheer


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

if this is HHH last match (which we know its not) then HHH vs Brock will be the last match on the card. No way HHH has is last match not the closing match and plus no way is HHH retiring at WM 29 and not competing at WM 30


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fandango was the best part of the show tonight and anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE GRAVE!

:HHH :buried


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope the ratings were shit for this show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> you know for a Wrestlemania that features The Rock, Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker, Chris Jericho, and Triple H in 2013 I am far from excited for it. I hope the actual show has some great matches but the build up has been well below sub-par.


Agreed..with all the "Super-Power" within that roster..they aim for rematches which piss me off :cussin: 

If i was booker off the top of my head..i'd have this as Mania:

The Rock vs. Brock
Triple H vs. Dolph Ziggler 
Undertaker vs. John Cena


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll say it again, they don't deserve a million buys for the way they've been booking. This WM is starting to feel like a B ppv.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A pure hate fuck with no lube.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

I felt that was a very underwhelming final segment. I was hoping that the match would of been something like a Steel Cage match with MMA rules or something along those lines. The pay off wasn't really that good here especially with HHH already being a part-timer. This promo pretty much eliminated my interest in getting this PPV since I'd only really care about one match at this point.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

This is a Mania where the matches were predictable and so are the outcomes. The storylines are rather bland and the nostalgia is wearing off a little. I see it like this : look past all that and look forward to great matches. Next year hopefully they'll get a little more fresh. Stone Cold would really bring a cool appeal in to it if he can wrestle. Cena vs Taker would be great with it being prob his last match.

Let's just enjoy it for what it is and not let out expectations (which they themselves built) kill it too badly.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know why anyone expected anything more than the stips that we got. No Holds Barred and Trips career on the line. They did HIAC last year with Trips. 

I'd like to think that WWE wouldn't have all three main event matches have predictable winners, and Brock/Trips is the only one that could be unpredictable.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Someone is gonna gif Lesnar coming out and slamming the chair like a madman right?


Needs to happen. Like now! LMAO


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

mjames74 said:


> Nah this is obvious that Brock is winning, gives HHH an out to be a corporate guy. Will probably be Taker/Lesnar next year. Taker will step up and call out Lesnar out of respect for HHH/HBK and what Lesnar did to them.


like with cena vs rock, there has to be "conclusion" and "redemption" to the stories. Both were beaten by their oppenents last year, so to achieve the so called "conclusion" and "redemption" the rock and brock will be burried by cena and triple h at mania. Simply following WWE logic here. Cena suffered the worst year of his career and had a divorce, trips saw his father in law and best friends attacked by lesnar. There has to be redemption and conclusion, so both will win.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

x78 said:


> Fandango was the best part of the show tonight and anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


Well consider me wrong. I think he's fucking awful at the moment.

Best part for me was the Swagger/Del Rio beatdown.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good lord, the WWE is shit nowadays. I'll watch some NJPW instead....


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> I personally don't care who wins, as long as I see a good ol' fashion FIGHT. Even if there's no blood, I don't care, I wanna see a damn fight and that's what the fuck we're going to get. :cheer


Hell yea, I'm with you. I honestly can't wait for this match. I enjoyed their summerslam one too (even though most didn't) and I have a feeling this one will be way better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleHsNose said:


> How the fuck are they managing to fuck up when they have Cena/Rock/Lesnar/Punk/Taker headlining their Wrestlemania?
> 
> Has Vince McMahon gone retarded?
> 
> Holy shit, I could book better then Vince.


Thing is the card itself is "ok" at best but considering they're mostly rematches it waters down the appeal of this mega event. And to top it off, it's expensive so people want to pay via ppv to see things that are not just exciting but unique. I feel kind of bad for those who bought mania almost a year in advanced hoping to see something way different. But that's a chance you pay, literally.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

That promo was good, but the delivery of the stilulation was underhwelming.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

That was so awful. How do you have Lesnar and HHH in a segment and have the crowd be completely silent? I don't know but they did it!

WWE should do us all a favor and shoot their whole program in black and white because that is what's hard to watch.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


It was painful


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have Lesnar lose and look an absolute twat and lose his 'beast' credibility for his future feuds? Or have him beat HHH and retire him, looking strong as fuck since HHH probably won't wrestle again any time soon anyway? I guess Brock's losing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


The latter.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fast forwarding a whole bunch of Raw tonight. The crowd didn't help at all either, especially the final segment with Lesnar-HHH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


Honestly, not hating but the show sucked. Saying this comment right when Mania is about to occur is scary. I can imagine how bad tv will be after mania :lmao

Least we have TNA...i used to dislike the product but it's far more entertaining.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They should of had Punk come from the crowd and GTS Triple H when he was focused on Brock and Heyman on the ramp and then Brock go in the ring and F5 Triple H and announce the stipulation with them standing over him.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


Literally the whole show was terrible, and this is coming from someone who always finds good parts and rarely complain... tonight's Raw had nothing. =|


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> Decided to skip RAW tonight, was there anything worth watching, or did the whole show suck?


When I say Fandango was probably the best part of the show, i'm sure you'll work out the answer


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> How the fuck are they managing to fuck up when they have Cena/Rock/Lesnar/Punk/Taker headlining their Wrestlemania?
> 
> Has Vince McMahon gone retarded?
> 
> Holy shit, I could book better then Vince.


The problem is that Rock, Lesnar and Taker along with HHH are headlining. They aren't full time performers, it's impossible to get invested in their matches. Like last year, this WM is being booked for the nostalgia factor alone, the thing is that there's only so far you can get with that before the novelty wears off. Hopefully the show bombs this year and they find that out the hard way, and for WM30 book actual relevant main-event matches and feuds with the existing roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> When I say Fandango was probably the best part of the show, i'm sure you'll work out the answer


Im too with you, the Fandango stuff was the highlight of the show :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The sad moment when you realize the wwe title has been on the red carpet more than inside of a wwe ring

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Worst Road to Wrestlemania ever, none of this shit by creative makes any fucking sense. Thank you free streams cause you'd have to go full retard to want to buy this PPV.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> Hell yea, I'm with you. I honestly can't wait for this match. I enjoyed their summerslam one too (even though most didn't) and I have a feeling this one will be way better.


Yeah, I loved their summerslam match too.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Crowd didn't give 2 flying fucks. 2 flying fucks was looking for the crowd but it couldn't find them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that was very "meh"... HHH's career on the line probably just means his in-ring career, which means even if he loses (which he won't), it doesn't really have any long term impact, besides the negative that Punk won't be able to go over HHH at WM30. 

Should've made Heyman COO if Brock won. Now THAT would've been interesting. Feud so far has been terrible. Only one of the three main feuds that have been good has been Taker/Punk, but even that was very underwhelming tonight and just had some cheap laughs with Punk's actions with the urn. Rock/Cena only had one promo in the last three weeks and Lesnar/HHH has just been disappointing since their brawl on the Raw HHH returned. 

Then of course we have other feuds that haven't been super great. Shield/Orton-Sheamus-Show has been alright, but it's been like the build up to Shield's other two PPV matches. Henry/Ryback is gonna be a cool collision of supermen, but I doubt the build is going to be much of anything. Swagger/Del Rio has really lost steam the past couple of weeks (coincidentally enough since Colter has had significant mic time) and no longer interests me. 

So only Taker/Punk is really looking good (and even then, it's worse than it should've been). Rock/Cena... we'll see what happens over the next two weeks. I wasn't the biggest fan of their promo two weeks ago when it happened, but since that great video package came out and looking back since then, I thought it was pretty good, so maybe they'll produce something great next week. They should really focus more and more on Cena's desperation over the next two weeks to beat Rock. Lesnar/HHH's big hook for this whole feud ended up being disappointing and now I'm left with absolute 0 care for the match. The only bright side to it is it's No Holds Barred, so if WWE lets the two really go all out, blood and everything, it could be an awesome match, but the build to the match has been the weakest for a big match I've seen in a long time. 

And as far as Raw tonight... that crowd... good god... terrible. Taker's weak ass pop should've been enough to prove that, but couple that with the reactions for HHH, Lesnar, Heyman, and the fact the crowd was absolutely dead for almost all the matches, dead as in you could really hear a pin drop, it was awful. Doesn't help that the matches themselves were weak besides the triple threat IC Title match, which was good.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

To everyone of you bitchy smarks who think WWE will suck until it reincarnates the Attitude Era...

Take something long, hard, rusty and blunt... Shine it up real nice... Turn that sumbitch sideways and stick it straight up your crybaby asses!

This was a great RAW and I had fun watching it, and I've been watching wrestling for 20 years...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> To everyone of you bitchy smarks who think WWE will suck until it reincarnates the Attitude Era...
> 
> Take something long, hard, rusty and blunt... Shine it up real nice... Turn that sumbitch sideways and stick it straight up your crybaby asses!
> 
> This was a great RAW and I had fun watching it, and I've been watching wrestling for 20 years...


If you had fun tonight, then you must of creamed your pants every week during the 90s/early 00s


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

I actually think they have done a decent job at building up their match at WM. It has got me interested in it anyway where previously when we were just hearing the rumours about the rematch I had zero interest.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> This was a great RAW


lol no offence but you have really low standards.

Anyway...

Punk fucking around
Swagger/Del Rio
Triple threat IC match
Heyman

The only things that made me care about the show this week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Overall, WWE has put themselves in huge hole in this Road to WM. Not much of a buildup for all matches that are currently on the card and very predictable outcomes.

Last year's WM hype was much better than this, especially the Triple H vs Taker and with HBK added to the mix.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

awful show. just awful. not much else can be said.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

BORK BORK BORK BORK HELP ME PLEASE BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




paul heyman is fucking amazing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

thegame2432 said:


> you know for a Wrestlemania that features The Rock, Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker, Chris Jericho, and Triple H in 2013 I am far from excited for it. I hope the actual show has some great matches but the build up has been well below sub-par.


It's funny isn't it? A few years ago if we had been told that Wrestlemania 29 would feature all of those guys then the majority of this forum would be foaming at the mouth. But the reality of it sucks, partly because of Rock/Brock only showing up 5 minutes each a month and partly because of the writers shitty booking. Instead of longing for the attitude era and wanting to seeing the likes of Rock Brock etc like a 3-4 years ago i'm actually looking forward to these guys all retiring or leaving in a few years time, where hopefully the current crop of Nxt talent take over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jericho shouldn't come back anymore. He's officially worst than Kane as a jobber.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena is having to do all the leg work with Rock, who's only in this to help his movie career. He looks mentally checked out.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I enjoyed what I saw but I only saw the last hour...I think that's the only way to even slightly enjoy Raw, I mean you know anything that could be mistaken as decent is going to be recapped at least twice in the last hour anyway so that way you avoid most of the shite....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Great show. Some dragged out segments, but the triple threat had me on edge and I marked for the Barrett win. And Swagger was a STRAIGHT UP BEAST tonight.  loved it. :lol dude sparked a USA chant. Gonna start to get personal now. This is what I meant by when Swagger does work other than say one thing, he can get a reaction and piss off the crowd.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Theres your fucking WrestleMania card fpalm 

So much potential :no:


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Fuck this show, I'm gonna watch Miami do the J.O.B. tonight.


check the score! fpalm


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

This was probably the best raw I've ever seen. I got chills during the promos and the matches were fantastic!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mania card looks good, hoping for Fandango vs Jericho as well. My ni**a FanDanGo called Jericho Christopher. :lmao


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol, swear to God, I was watching the Sharks get stomped by the Ducks (hockey), so then after the commercial break I turn it to Raw and they were showing a trailer for The Call :lmao

Not watching this shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Punter said:


> Theres your fucking WrestleMania card fpalm
> 
> So much potential :no:


Wrestlemania 29: Night of burials


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Mania card looks good, hoping for Fandango vs Jericho as well. My ni**a FanDanGo called Jericho Christopher. :lmao


Well you're easily amused, aren't you? That's his name.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RKO85 said:


> check the score! fpalm


I wrote that when Miami was down by 13! :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least Bryan / Ziggler will be able to kill it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Card looks alright to me. It's never going to be a WM 17 but Lesnar/HHH, Punk/Undertaker, six man tag and even Swagger/Del Rio have potential to be great matches.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Itami said:


> Literally the whole show was terrible, and this is coming from someone who always finds good parts and rarely complain... tonight's Raw had nothing. =|


The second to last show before Wrestlemania :lmao

And we're going to get a bad Truth Vs. Sandow match. Heel Truth was so much better.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> If you had fun tonight, then you must of creamed your pants every week during the 90s/early 00s


I loved every minute of watching wrestling from the early 1990s to the mid 2000s. I think the near nudity, live sex celebrations and sexual content in general was fucking stupid. I also feel that hardcore wrestling is stupid as shit.

I don't sit here as an adult and expect pro wrestling to be realistic or plausible. I don't care about plot holes or a little inconsistency.

I also read novels regularly, listen to classical music and enjoy watching lectures. I recognize that pro wrestling is stupid, its fun and its not meant to be taken seriously. It's not a high art form, its not good acting, but its still storytelling and if Im not enjoying something I shut up about it and stop watching. I don't watch it and bitch about how much I hate it week after week. It's marketed to kids and always has been and just because we are smart fans doesn't mean they have to break kayfabe or make things realistic and edgy. When you wath the show, immerse yourself in the world and quit acting like its real. Think of WWE on TV Like the Star Wars universe in the movies. We all know you don't hear sound in space but who the fuck cares, it's fun and entertaining.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> I loved every minute of watching wrestling from the early 1990s to the mid 2000s. I think the near nudity, live sex celebrations and sexual content in general was fucking stupid. I also feel that hardcore wrestling is stupid as shit.
> 
> I don't sit here as an adult and expect pro wrestling to be realistic or plausible. I don't care about plot holes or a little inconsistency.
> 
> I also read novels regularly, listen to classical music and enjoy watching lectures. I recognize that pro wrestling is stupid, its fun and its not meant to be taken seriously. It's not a high art form, its not good acting, but its still storytelling and if Im not enjoying something I shut up about it and stop watching. I don't watch it and bitch about how much I hate it week after week. It's marketed to kids and always has been and just because we are smart fans doesn't mean they have to break kayfabe or make things realistic and edgy. When you wath the show, immerse yourself in the world and quit acting like its real. Think of WWE on TV Like the Star Wars universe in the movies. We all know you don't hear sound in space but who the fuck cares, it's fun and entertaining.


What are you talking about? Nobody has complained about kayfabe, they have complained because the show tonight was largely devoid of entertaining or relevant segments.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> I loved every minute of watching wrestling from the early 1990s to the mid 2000s. I think the near nudity, live sex celebrations and sexual content in general was fucking stupid. I also feel that hardcore wrestling is stupid as shit.
> 
> I don't sit here as an adult and expect pro wrestling to be realistic or plausible. I don't care about plot holes or a little inconsistency.
> 
> I also read novels regularly, listen to classical music and enjoy watching lectures. I recognize that pro wrestling is stupid, its fun and its not meant to be taken seriously. It's not a high art form, its not good acting, but its still storytelling and if Im not enjoying something I shut up about it and stop watching. I don't watch it and bitch about how much I hate it week after week. It's marketed to kids and always has been and just because we are smart fans doesn't mean they have to break kayfabe or make things realistic and edgy. When you wath the show, immerse yourself in the world and quit acting like its real. Think of WWE on TV Like the Star Wars universe in the movies. We all know you don't hear sound in space but who the fuck cares, it's fun and entertaining.


Immerse yourself in the world............OF GI JOE: REDEMPTION STARING WWE CHAMPION THE ROCK HERE'S AN EXCLUSIVE LOOK! :cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> I loved every minute of watching wrestling from the early 1990s to the mid 2000s. I think the near nudity, live sex celebrations and sexual content in general was fucking stupid. I also feel that hardcore wrestling is stupid as shit.
> 
> I don't sit here as an adult and expect pro wrestling to be realistic or plausible. I don't care about plot holes or a little inconsistency.
> 
> I also read novels regularly, listen to classical music and enjoy watching lectures. I recognize that pro wrestling is stupid, its fun and its not meant to be taken seriously. It's not a high art form, its not good acting, but its still storytelling and if Im not enjoying something I shut up about it and stop watching. I don't watch it and bitch about how much I hate it week after week. It's marketed to kids and always has been and just because we are smart fans doesn't mean they have to break kayfabe or make things realistic and edgy. When you wath the show, immerse yourself in the world and quit acting like its real. Think of WWE on TV Like the Star Wars universe in the movies. We all know you don't hear sound in space but who the fuck cares, it's fun and entertaining.


Nobody thinks it's real. 

And shit's nor fun, nor entertaining.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once they nixed MITB at Mania and created a pointless ppv based on the same concept featuring people who were already elevated and didn't need the briefcase (Cena)is when they truly stopped giving that last lonely fuck about the mid card. There's nothing for Cody, Sandow, Kofi, Cesaro, etc to fight for because WWE took that showcase away from them. Now we're stuck Rybacks, Fandangos and Cool Runnings at Mania. Enjoy!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously who write this shit??? i cant belive we are in the road to wrestlemania, this is pure garbage, this crap represents everything wrong with America today. Illbe streaming the PPV for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Least we have TNA...i used to dislike the product but it's far more entertaining.


Same here, I started watching about 4 months ago. I'm liking it a lot more than what WWE Films... I mean WWE is putting on right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I always hate TNA being talked up in the RAW thread. 

If you think Aces and Eights is where its at, I just don't know what I can say. Bully Ray's oh so surprising turn, ummm, surprised no one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Once they nixed MITB at Mania and created a pointless ppv based on the same concept featuring people who were already elevated and didn't need the briefcase (Cena)is when they truly stopped giving that last lonely fuck about the mid card. There's nothing for Cody, Sandow, Kofi, Cesaro, etc to fight for because WWE took that showcase away from them. Now we're stuck Rybacks, Fandangos and Cool Runnings at Mania. Enjoy!


Agree about the MITB match. Adding a MITB match to this WM would elevate a lackluster/mediocre WM card like this so much. It's too bad they took it off of WM. It gives mid and lower card guys the opportunity to not only be a part of WrestleMania, but also possibly have a WrestleMania moment, and not only by winning the match, but taking a crazy bump or doing a memorable spot with the ladder. These younger, low to mid card guys can't have that type of WrestleMania moment in some boring, meaningless 6 or 8 man tag match. Poor decision.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> When I say Fandango was probably the best part of the show, i'm sure you'll work out the answer


fpalm Was there at least any good matches?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Extremely poor show. Not nearly enough Punk/'Taker stuff - just a short backstage segment isn't going to cut it. They could've given the closing segment to them, instead of wasting it on that terrible HHH/Heyman stuff, 'cos HHH/Lesnar is the same crap we saw last Summer. Oh, and just what the fuck are they playing at with Barrett? The champ can't even get a televised entrance... how pathetic. As for this Swagger /Del Rio rubbish, well I couldn't think of a match I'd want to see less, and especially at WM. Of course it doesn't help that Swagger is absolutely awful, and may well be the biggest charisma-vaccum, I've ever had the misfortune to watch... the man is an absolute ABOMINATION of a performer, and I just want him off my TV. Also, did anyone else forget that they have a WWE title, 'cos I actually did. Say what you like about Punk's reign, but at least the belt was never absent from the show and remained the focus, because Punk made it appear as if it was the most important thing in the world. Now, fast forward to three weeks before the biggest show of the year... And just where is this coveted title? Oh, that's right, it's nowhere to be seen, because the current champion is over in London, preparing for a film premiere, or doing chat shows or whatever the hell it is he's come over here to do. The most prestigious championship in the company, is not seen on the show, because the person holding it, is 3000 miles away promoting a film. Now doesn't that sound completely and utterly absurd?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I always hate TNA being talked up in the RAW thread.
> 
> If you think Aces and Eights is where its at, I just don't know what I can say. Bully Ray's oh so surprising turn, ummm, surprised no one.


fpalm

Oh boy, so being predictable is bad? In that case, Wrestlemania is gonna be the worst in history right?

No seriously though try actually watching the product, Bully Ray's turn may have been predictable but it was still EPIC and heel Bully Ray as champ is EPIC. If you haven't even checked out TNA once this year, then you're not a real wrestling fan.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fandango's entrance was epic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fandango is pretty decent, but I wish he'd fuck off with the Val Venis voice.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Cena is having to do all the leg work with Rock, who's only in this to help his movie career. He looks mentally checked out.


Hes not in this only to help his movie career. Rock wouldn't need to come back to the WWE for them to help him. He wouldn't even need to bother putting in the time trying to compete, putting him at risk, and making appearances again. Its a benefit of his return but its not the only thing hes in it for. This is essentially all for Cena at the end of the day. Its what Rock is pretty much doing it for in the long run. Personally, Rock gets to go out there and enjoy being in a live WWE setting, kick it with past and current stars on screen and off screen, and be with WWE fans. Make some money on the side, Yadda yadda yadda.

Professionally its all for Cena. Something Rock, Vince, Cena & creative have planned and spread out over three years.

Its not a matter of him being checked out. Rock has outside en devours on top of WWE commitments, boo hoo. Time to deal with it.

The time without Rock has been good to tone down on the Rock/Cena hype that we've witnessed for over three years. Its fine. Things are going full on non stop next week. And then you and others can continue to whine and complain about Rock as you do every week anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wasn't HHH already retired before this? 


What a terrible, terrible show :lmao*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> fpalm
> 
> Oh boy, so being predictable is bad? In that case, Wrestlemania is gonna be the worst in history right?
> 
> No seriously though try actually watching the product, Bully Ray's turn may have been predictable but it was still EPIC and heel Bully Ray as champ is EPIC. If you haven't even checked out TNA once this year, then you're not a real wrestling fan.


I did watch it and I wasn't impressed with anything Bully Ray had to say. He's going to have to dig alot deeper to pull off the kind of heel they want him to be.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I couldn't read the board during Raw which probably would have provided about 500% more entertainment then the bullshit I got. Show was boring, the teased Wrestlemania matches look boring and it doesn't look like things are going to get any better because besides the top three matches they don't seem to care.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't HHH already retired before this?
> 
> 
> What a terrible, terrible show :lmao*


THIS. Raw is awful.



checkcola said:


> I did watch it and I wasn't impressed with anything Bully Ray had to say. He's going to have to dig alot deeper to pull off the kind of heel they want him to be.


fpalm

Dude I didn't come here to put over TNA (well, this section anyway), but you can't insult TNA and then say this show was good. 

At least TNA (and most other bad wrestling shows), no matter how bad you think it is, doesn't just call every viewer a fucking moron and then leave with your money.

You're all disrespecting yourselves when you pay your own money to buy Wrestlemania, and that's the truth.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Raw was boring. Just about nothing was good. 

-The opening was retarded and drawn out.

-Cena vs. Young was alright, but really short. It's to be expected, though.
-Fandango is stupid. 

-The lack of storylines has caused me to give a shit about no one. Not even Hell No. I fast fowarded through half of their match and Rhodes vs. Del Rio. I seriously don't care about the WHC match. At all!

-Ziggler vs. Kofi were good. They've got good chemistry and always have good matches.

-The Triple threat match was good as well. It had me on the edge of my seat and it's the only thing that got me excited this Raw. It's good that they gave Barret the win because lord knows he needs it. 

-I fast fowarded through the CelticVipers vs. 3MB until the Shield came out. New Wrestlemania match. Hooray!

-The Taker and Punk feud does not have enough meat on it. This was obviously last minute and creative has no idea what they're doing. For something as big as the streak, that's a shame. Come to think of it, none of the feuds have any meat on it except for Del Rio vs. Swagger, and that's the most boring feud out of all of them. 

-The contract signing was alright. The crowd was definitely not into it. Triple H and Heyman did the damn thing, but it went on too long and was sort of awkward. I thought things would pick up when Brock showed up. For a couple of seconds it did, but then it just got back to being meh.

-Truth vs. Sandow was good. I don't know what else I could say about a throw-away filler match.

6/10 Raw. I'm not excited for Wrestlemania in the slightest.*


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Good to see Booker inducted into the HoF though, I've always been a huge fan of his.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TITUS! UNCLE PANCAKE. Star of the show.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^That was the one of the FEW things that was good about Raw tonight. 

Edit: I was responding to JFH.*


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Also every time I watch Del Rio/Ricardo I hate them even more, am I the only one?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Their last 2 parodies of Coulter/Swagger were awful, I'll tell you that.*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This was awful, boring, stupid and pointless.

Road to Wrestlemania? :lol

Jesus. WWE is just dreadful. I'm barely hanging on here. I'm down to Raw only and it takes me 15 minutes. I'm about to tap on wrestling I think.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Damien sandows lil promo on r truth was funny I like him. Chris jericho should have an ic title match at wrestlemania would be epic feud with barret. Booker t more than deserves the hall of fame he's probably the best african american wrestler of all time and the single most decorated champion in WCW history. Triple h vs brock lesnar meh i wish brock would face someone actually active all year round. 

those are my thoughts on RAW


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess wrestlenewz got something right (they had sources article about Booker being inducted couple weeks ago)

Anyways guess I will check the HOF part and Brock/Hunter. After reading every other result else doesn't sound like its worth it.


----------



## Weed Duck (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm really happy to see AJ back in a prominent role in the Daniel Bryan storyline. I liked them as a couple and hope this is leading somewhere.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Ageei said:


> This was awful, boring, stupid and pointless.
> 
> Road to Wrestlemania? :lol
> 
> Jesus. WWE is just dreadful. I'm barely hanging on here. I'm down to Raw only and it takes me 15 minutes. I'm about to tap on wrestling I think.


You should shut it! Raw was great and I'm now buying WM because of it. The weakest part was Punk's promo, but Fandango's entrance and Ryback's intensity made up for it. Maybe you should just leave NOW since you seem to dismiss great tv so readily.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's truly amazing how we are only 20 days away from Mania and the WWE champion hasn't been around the last 2 weeks on Raw. After debuting a new title we have barely seen it at all but then again you'll get many on here who are fans that will preach its good for business. 
I didn't even watch all of Raw and from what I saw it felt terrible. The ending with the contract signing wasn't even great imo. 

I'm glad I'm going to mania cuz it'll be an awesome experience but its gonna suck alittle because of how poorly they have gone about it. It's pretty much a guarantee after I attend the show and log on a good majority will be calling it worst mania ever. Unless Cena turns heel of course.



Praise the Sun


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ageei said:


> This was awful, boring, stupid and pointless.
> 
> Road to Wrestlemania? :lol
> 
> Jesus. WWE is just dreadful. I'm barely hanging on here. I'm down to Raw only and it takes me 15 minutes. I'm about to tap on wrestling I think.


C-ya next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/paul-heyman-after-contract-signing-photos

exclusive pictures of Heyman after RAW. lol WTH happened to him?


EDIT:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-march-18-2013

RAW exclusives


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Should have been for the company. so stupid thats its for HHH's career. seriously they have weeks to think about a stipulation and thats what they come up with?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

What exactly does no holds barred entail?

Is it just a fancy name for no DQ?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DVR'd RAW. Just got done watching the opening Cena segment... Holy Christ on a cracker


Are they serious? Vince is trolling right? Maybe the plan is to make everyone over the age of 12 stop watching so Cena stops getting boo'd. If you told me RAW would begin with a shitty John Cena promo getting interrupted by _Black John Cena_ and Titus O'Niel in a an afro wig, I would say "No way, that makes no damn sense even for WWE standards". Time to keep going I guess, no way it can get worse. Re-assured me that I should take a break after WM 29 though.

:shaq


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

2 Raws left and zero build up for the headline match. Absolutely hilarious.

I've supported Rock since I watched him as a kid but the line is drawn for me here. 
See you next week, champ. :no:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Loved Rufus Pancake Patterson (Titus O'Neil) bringing up the fact that Darren Young looks like the black version of John Cena. Finally they mention that on TV. The promo from Cena was okay overall though.

-Decent promo from Undertaker and CM Punk. Punk doesn't have much material to work with and it shows.

-Chris Jericho making fun of Fandango's name.

-Booker T on being inducted into the Hall of Fame.

-Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston had a decent match. Glad Ziggler and Langston will feud with Team Hell No even though it's clearly a last minute decision.

-Wade Barrett retaining his IC Title against Jericho and Miz. I wonder if there will be a rematch because of how it ended.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Ryback and his classic squash matches. 

-Fandango's gimmick is getting tiresome.

-Cody Rhodes having to lose to ADR.

-Is Big Show turning face for the 2000th time? Why must 3MB get squashed by Orton and Sheamus?

-Ending promo dragged for too long. Could've trimmed 10 minutes of it. I want to see these big name superstars have physical brawls. This Wrestlemania buildup has been severely lacking. 

-Lastly, no Rock again. No wonder why we got that intense Cena/Rock promo the night after Elimination Chamber. The WWE needed some material to use for their videos that they like to do. Overall, this show gets a 4/10.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Best thing about Fandango last night was his stunning dancer. God, that girl looks good.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck Rock and Cena build anyways, their promos are boring as shit, talk about how much they respect each every single time. No thanks.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> DVR'd RAW. Just got done watching the opening Cena segment... Holy Christ on a cracker
> 
> 
> Are they serious? Vince is trolling right? *Maybe the plan is to make everyone over the age of 12 stop watching so Cena stops getting boo'd.* If you told me RAW would begin with a shitty John Cena promo getting interrupted by _Black John Cena_ and Titus O'Niel in a an afro wig, I would say "No way, that makes no damn sense even for WWE standards". Time to keep going I guess, no way it can get worse. Re-assured me that I should take a break after WM 29 though.
> ...


:lol. I think you might be on to something there.

I'm going to be taking a break before WM, and after.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

This Raw was about as bad as they get. I liked none of it. The Punk/Taker build up is weak.... Please let this be the end of the Cena/Rock saga. There is nothing else left after this match other than to break the tie. And too many squash matches. The fans really got screwed tonight. No way can they possibly feel that they gave the fans their money's worth.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

We went from CM Punk jobbing to Kane weeks before facing the Undertaker at WM. Now this week we get Cena/Prime Time Players segment/match to open RAW. They really don't even try anymore do they? If a monkey took over the booking I'm not sure we could tell the difference at this point.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The major problem is is that the BIG stars like Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, The Rock arent there every week. They are there one week, gone the next. 
It just derails all the build. To get a GOOD build for something you need both wrestlers from the feud there. You cant have one that carry it one week and then one to carry it the next.

Its not okey and just brings down the build for all the major programs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got to Fandango. 

So let me get this straight. For the past 2-3 weeks Fandango's whole schtick is he won't wrestle because the announcer isn't saying his name right. Justin Roberts STILL says his name wrong and he just walks out to the ring despite Roberts "saying it wrong" for what the 3rd straight week? Still didn't end up wrestling but I found that inconsistent.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm actually interested in a Fandango/Jericho feud tbh, its something new and I think Johnny Curtis plays the gimmick to perfection.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, they need to push the PTP, they are pure gold lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring, predictable, squash matches galore.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Worst raw in a while. 

Promos were lackluster. Jericho made the triple treath good, and ADR/Cody was ok, but the rest were terrible. Only thing I really enjoyed was DB's "let me think about that" line, which was golden. This makes me dread how bad the post WM shows are going to be, since this is suppose to be highlight off the year. How on earth did they manage to screw up so badly.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Just finished RAW. Couldn't end soon enough to be honest. Just very flat and uninteresting.. especially considering it's just weeks before WM. Very sad sate of affairs, wish we had quality programming from the WWE these days. After WM 29.. dear god I probably won't watch until RTWM next year.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually enjoyed a the parts i did not skip. Taker/punk was ok nothing special but ok. Hhh/brock/heyman was solid, heyman was pure gold. Cena was boring the prime time players should be getting a major push they are awesome. Y2j vs fandango? Bit random. Ryback vs henry will be good. Shield vs big show sheamus orton i am expecting orton heel turn at wrestlemania. Good set up for the match so far. As wwe champ i expected at least a satelite promo from him to further his feud with john boy. Out of ten i will give this raw 5.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

with no expectations at all I really enjoyd this weeks RAW.

PTP promo with Cena, Pancake was great, match was as expected
Punk promo was good, as someone else said, he has not much to talk about but he is using this small amount very good, Undertaker was good as well
Jericho/Fandango interview was hilarious, this is leading to the mentioned Jericho/Fandango match at WM (sadly)
IC match was good
Swagger breaking the ankle of Ricardo was made very well, showed the intense of Swagger...still hoping for a good match at WM between ADR and Swagger
Show turning face again was meeeh, but anyways looking forward for the Shield WM match (although the 3MB vs Orton/Sheamus match was not needed)
Rushed tag title match for WM but with Ziggler and Brian in it, this can be very good, interested in AJs role here
Paul Heyman was great, he screamed like a little child, awesome, although the hole thing was too long, not an awesome stip, but anyways, we will see some nice spots in it
rock missing is not good, but I really like the video package for this match (although I´m no Cena fan and my interest in the match isnt that huge)

Overall as I said, with no expectations to the show I really enjoyd it


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Titus O'Neil, Daniel Bryan, AJ, and Booker getting an induction. That was it. This show was a fucking DISASTER. WHAT THE FUCK was up with Cole and Lawler just laughing through the O Neil stuff and other segments that got slow? What kind of commentating team is this? I don't believe it's gotten this bad. This is insane.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

RAW was terrible. I honestly cannot believe we're this close to Wrestlemania, because it sure as hell doesn't feel like it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Announcers: Cole and Lawler flashed back to earlier tonight when The Undertaker had a rough night because C.M. Punk played catch with Paul Bearer's ashes. Back live, Lawler called it despicable and said it's become personal. They then transitioned to focusing on Rock vs. Cena for the WWE Title at WrestleMania, *with Lawler curiously calling this feud "personal," too. Is it because Rock kayfabe caused Cena's divorce*, or something else?


Man..GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. LMAO!



> [Q11] Video Package: Cena-Rock hype. *A soundbyte included Cena blaming Rock for his collapse, which is pretty heelish* considering *Cena cost himself the WM28 match by being cocky *leading to the finish. You would think that Cena learning from his mistake would be part of Cena's "Redemption Story," but WWE has glossed over it. The video went four minutes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This show......oh dear. Hard to believe WRESTLEMANIA is 19 days away. 19. Days. Wrestlemania. Wow. 

Opener was...I don't even know. Can we say awkward? Cena proving he's ready for Rock by demolishing his Coco Pebbles other half. Riveting stuff. At least Rock will be back next week and we can get something from these 2 because right now, all that awesome work they did in the first promo has pretty much been killed off. Part-timers not appearing on every show = a horrible loss of momentum across the board. 

CM Punk. :lmao. The urn talking fucking killed me. It was even better since it came after the most unenthusiastic Undertaker promo I've ever seen in my life. Looked like he didn't give a single fuck about what he was saying. Then we got Punk trolling like a champ. I thought the segment was hilarious but I have no idea what the hell they're trying to achieve with this. So Punk is trolling Taker with the urn and we're supposed to think he can beat him just because he says he can? No. Just no. The 'oh shit' was rather awesome though. Can't believe this is the offering for the streak match after the last 4 years. I just.....don't get how this can happen lol. 

Paul Heyman makes everything better, he really does. Final segment was a long wait and by the time it happened, crowd wasn't all that hot which is a shame but that's what happens when you feed people complete shit for over 3 hours. Heyman was just fantastic though. I could actually watch him talk for the entire Raw broadcast tbh. He's just brilliant and any time he and Hunter interact it's great, this was no different. :lmao at the winner gets Stephanie stipulation. I can't believe they actually went there but that was funny as fuck. Trips raping Heyman on the table was cool if a little homoerotic. The Lesnar shirt made it GOAT. Then Lesnar himself comes out with that troll yell. :lmao Jesus I don't know what's going on anymore. Trips career on the line though.  Don't know how I feel about that just yet because I don't want him to retire. Match is set to be a war now though. Hopefully we get one. 

Rest of Raw was total shit outside The Shield stuff. I'm really excited for this match, probably more than any other match and think the storyline is brilliant. Nothing bad to say here. Shield vs. Orton, Seamus, Show. Count me in. 

I don't think I've ever seen the midcard so direction-less and without the slightest iota of care given towards it. The fact that this is the Wresltemania build makes it a million times worse. An absolute fucking disgrace is all that can be said really. They've had months to build for this yet instead we're getting bumrushed shit crammed into 3 weeks. It's baffling really.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Part time means nothing. Hogan was around every week for the WM 18 build when Rock was selling those injuries and the crowd was into it no matter what. But they kept Hogan busy by having him help Hall fuck with Austin and jump him. Cena having run ins with Young and not having real competition was horrible booking but most things with John Cena is horrible period.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Was it just me or was the crowd dead last night? No reaction for Ryback at all, it was weird. And Jesus Fucking Christ at Cole and Lawler giggling like idiots at stupid unfunny shit. If that's Vince back there telling him to do it, Vince should be fucking ashamed. That commentary team looks like two morons.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the crowd had full intentions of being into the show. The the opening segment happened, it all went to shit and continued to go to shit for the rest of the show. It's hard to be lively and make noise when you're being force fed crap for 3 hours.


----------



## Zοso (Mar 19, 2013)

Raw has been getting a lot better recently. I'm considering even buying Wrestlemania.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i remember alot of people saying they would stop watching after wrestlemania 28 as Undertaker, HHH, Michaels, The Rock etc would all be leaving and it wouldnt be any good. Then they bought back Lesnar and we stayed. 

They really need to bring back SCSA or something amazing the night after WM29 or there's gonna be an exodus


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

What's the difference between a No DQ and a No Holds Barred match?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The real deal stole the show, hope to god the PTP's get on the crowd, we all want to see the BARK at the grandest stage.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Part time means nothing. Hogan was around every week for the WM 18 build when Rock was selling those injuries and the crowd was into it no matter what. But they kept Hogan busy by having him help Hall fuck with Austin and jump him. Cena having run ins with Young and not having real competition was horrible booking but most things with John Cena is horrible period.


This is actually a great point. Rock surely did miss some time then, but booking and creative was so much idk more creative in keeping things rolling back then. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> What's the difference between a No DQ and a No Holds Barred match?


Maybe they can somehow bar a hold in No DQ? lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena needs to turn HEEL as fuck at Mania to save teh ratehings


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> What's the difference between a No DQ and a No Holds Barred match?


The name, probably.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Embarrassment of a show really with mania just around the corner.You would'nt be far off calling that the worst Raw of all time,seriously.Punk was great and Jericho/Curtis was entertaining otherwise literally nothing happened.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh my god.

Swaggers attack was pathetic. "Breaking" Ricardo's ankle was LOL worthy.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stad said:


> C-ya next week.


Probably true.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Terrible Raw, My favorite segments was the "Pancake" segment , the Taker.Punk segment, The IC title match and that's about it.

WM this year has had a terrible build up, No Rock......again this week, I mean how are you going to build up the match if yiur champion is almost never there? There has been no midcard title matches announced yet and Please WWE bring back MITB to WM! Looks like I'm not ordering WM 29 fpalm 

Why is it that they could fit more matches and full entrances in a 2 hour raw, but when Raw is 3 hours theey don't have time for matches and instead they have Touts, recaps and trailers?


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

It was a struggle to watch this week's episode. Even skipping most of the filler it still dragged on, worst I've seen in awhile. Punk was great and Lesnar is always intense. But apart from that nothing happened.

Either Wrestlemania has something up its sleeve or the rest of the year is going to be awful. At least we have TNA.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGO was the best part of raw


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a largely pedestrian show, with a few decent matches and promos that managed to save it a bit. The highlights were the Triple Threat for the IC Title, Del Rio versus Rhodes and the final segment. Other than that it was pretty unmemorable, but at least they made a few matches official for the grand stage. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I stopped watching RAW last night when The Undertaker came out & got a microphone. I was just too tired to make it any further as at that point I had already been up for eighteen hours & was ready for bed. Having to get up at 3 A.M. sucks, just throwing that out there.

Anyway, today, I got to see the rest of the show...with the ability to Fast Forward (which is a blessing).

I really have no idea what WWE is doing anymore. I mean, they know that Wrestlemania is less than three weeks away, right? They're setting up matches, like Jericho/Fandango, Henry/Ryback & Sheamus/Orton/Show Vs. Shield, so they're not really "wasting" all of the their time...but what is the purpose of stuff like Sheamus/Orton squashing 3MB, Ryback squashing Otunga or Cena squashing Young? Just to make them look strong heading into Wrestlemania, I reckon but it doesn't really do them any favors because the crowd always looks so lowly on those jobbers. If you're going to do jobber squash matches, they need to have an impact. Show new stuff. Show a new side to the characters. Otherwise, it's just pointless filler. Cena literally didn't do anything in his match & we just saw commercials instead. It was completely pointless.

The production is fucking flawed & dated. That's what I took away from RAW. They have no idea how to do commentary anymore, they have no idea when to take ad breaks anymore, the show is a jargled mess & in a terrible order, that kills the crowd.

Also, the Stephanie stipulation would have been more fun in the HHH/Brock match than the career one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fortunately for me I passed out before Raw started so I didn't have to endure 3 hours of shit by the sounds of it. Only watched the Lesnar/HHH segment which was alright I guess, nothing special. All I can say is I hope Lesnar ends his career now. I'll be far more disappointed when Brock loses than I will be when Cena wins.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk/taker/heyman/brock saved the show slightly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's making it so obvious that he's turning heel at Mania. He acted way more babyfaceish than he normally acts.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fandango best part of the show, Curtis is a good performer.

Brock being the worlds best friend again to save his pal Heyman. Everybody needs a friend like :brock


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

RAW was pretty good this week. At least stuff happened. Feuds progressed and they actually made some undercard matches for WM. I'm looking forward to the tag titles match and The Shield match. Can't say I'm looking forward to Barrett/Miz, Jericho/Fandango and Ryback/Henry.

I actually enjoyed the opening segment. It was a comedy segment which wouldn't seem appropriate on the RTWM but what do you expect to happen when The Rock is never there to progress a feud? If you thought the segment was bad then you only have Dwayne to blame. Anyway PTP did really well and they made me laugh, Titus O'Neil is an especially funny guy and not just in the unintentional way like he was in NXT.

Punk looked good as usual but Taker didn't seem like he was that into it. Maybe he isn't happy with this whole angle with Punk mocking Paul Bearer, I could imagine that to be the case.

The IC title triple threat was really good, motn for sure with really good booking. Jericho actually caused the crowd to make a noise which is spectacular on a night like this.

Last segment was the highlight of the show even though the crowd tried their best to make it awkward, they weren't reacting to anything even when Heyman said Trips career would be on the line which is actually quite sad.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually am looking forward to Jericho/Fandango & Ryback/Henry. If I were to wager a guess, I suspect that Taker/Punk will be MotN but I do think Jericho/Fandango might surprise some people. Team Hell No/Team Ziggles could too, since Dolph & Bryan will get some shine time.

I think the undercard looks better than the top of the card. How crazy is that? I don't know, a hot crowd makes a big difference & if the crowd is rabid like they are in Toronto or were in Miami, the show will be fun.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The IC triple threat match and the ADR/Rhodes match was pretty nice. Punk trolling with the urn and dropping it (whether intentional or not) was hilarious heel stuff.

Fandango got a pretty flashy entrance. Never really expected that. Can't say much about anything else related to him.

And Rufus "Pancake" Patterson :lmao I always liked Titus ever since he got called up to the main roster with Darren.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know how Punk stealing the urn is supposed to make him look like a threat to the streak. Maybe they just want people to want to see Punk get the shit kicked out of him for being such an a-hole, but even still Punk should be seen as a challenge. I think the only way to do that is to get The Shield to attack Taker the next few weeks so everyone assumes they'll do it at WM. Still won't make Punk seem like a legit threat but it'll be something.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Punk's promo to Taker was brilliant, and his Paul Bearer impression was pretty damn good.

Ricardo made Swagger look great with his unpleasant screaming. Great stuff there.

Heyman was fantastic, as usual, but that segment was a bit strange. Lesnar at the top of the ramp going mental probably made Triple H piss himself again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Punk promo was a little bit awkward, maybe it was because of all the silence of the crowd..


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> The Punk promo was a little bit awkward, maybe it was because of all the silence of the crowd..


Yeh that made quite a lot of things awkward.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet (Mar 1, 2013)

The triple threat was really fun to watch. 
I don't get the Fandango hype still. 
I loved seeing Paul Heyman get his stupid hair tie ripped off.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdaTehcAZzg&feature=player_embedded

AJ Lee, PTP, & Great Khali/Natalya

Damn Khali is funny in these backstage fallouts


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a bit shit I thought. Jericho, punk, taker and Brock saved it a bit. Still can't believe the wwe champions not been on raw for so long, but he's no good any more any way


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdaTehcAZzg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> AJ Lee, PTP, & Great Khali/Natalya
> 
> Damn Khali is funny in these backstage fallouts


Calling AJ Kane's X is reallllllly a stretch..


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I thought it made it better actually the crowd was listening to him


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Alot of solid matches this week. Raw's quality was brought down do to about a half a dozen suck ass promos. Every promo sucked tremendously IMO.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I never usually go into this thread to complain about RAW, but...here I am!

What can I say, the show was just boring. Aside from progress with Brock/Triple H, none of the main feuds were furthered much.

The opening was really silly. I just felt like John Cena came out to basically remind us that he had a title match at Wrestlemania rather than continue the feud. I guess with the Rock absent for two weeks (which is ridiculous in itself) there wasn't a whole lot they could do. But maybe have Rock do a sit down interview to show, or something like that. Adding the PTP was even more stupid, a comedy promo really doesn't have a place in the opening promo used to try and hype the main event of Wrestlemania. It served absolutely no purpose.

Sure, the mid-card matches generally formed tonight, but it would be helpful if I was interested in most of them. I mean Miz/Barrett? Pass. Jericho/Fandango? Jericho should be in a better spot. Pass. Ryback/Henry? Pass. The Shield match sounds good, but I'm confused as to why it took them so long to get to the actual match. I think the tag titles match could be good, but it's still a waste of Ziggler's talent. As Ziggler/Jericho could have made a fine addition to the card.

I can't remember much else that happened. This show as just...there. It didn't do much for me. This stage of the year, with two RAWs to go until Wrestlemania, I think the effort is usually a little higher. It's maybe that it's three hours so it feels like a lot of filler and too long, but it's just an uninspiring card with an uninspiring build.

The Punk/Undertaker stuff was alright, but it didn't last all that long. I actually think it's a good idea to paint Punk as the pest heel to Undertaker, and it's more interesting to look forward to Undertaker finally getting his hands on him. I wish they hadn't done it through a real life death and been a little creative with the storyline and how they get to the Wrestlemania match but still.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Funny thing. I see all this child like bitching and crying about the Rock not being there, which is probably 90% why the crowd was a joke the whole show, is that when he returns next week he'll definitely be the only real thing that matters to leading to Mania. Everyone needs a death to base their feuds around..fake career stipulations...out of nowhere tag title matches where the CHAMPIONS challenge the challengers which is crazy on at least 6 levels..and they even gave the damn Bellas time on camera instead of booking a fucking Diva's title match with Kaityln and AJ. Absurd.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Loved the Intercontinental championship match, was one of the only good parts throughout the entire show. I wish Barrett could have won a bit more decisively though instead of the usual cheap win in matches like these, where someone hits their finisher only for the third guy to come from behind and throw them out of the ring or roll them up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think Rio did a great job of selling the knee injury but the match was still pretty awesome. Especially when he did that sick move he always does when he flips his opponents back on his knee. He did it on the bad knee as far as I remember.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Heyman stole the show.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Punk dropping the urn :lmao


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm glad Punk finally grew a set and started working like a proper heel.


Millions a Dollars. Millions a Dollars.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

after watching this Raw I didn't think it was *extraordinarily* bad. On par with last week, and really with most of the 3-hour Raws I'd say. Only a handful of good segments and a lot of absolute shit as usual. As an aside I don't think having THE ROCK would've improved the show, as it's never been the case in the past. 

Punk's performance in his segment was kinda funny but terrible for building a WM match with the Undertaker. Titus O'Neil was hilarious as RUFUS. The IC match was good. The Trips/Brock segment was good. Rest was garbage. 3 hours too long, WM build is shit, etc.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't realise this Monday was the exact date of Lesnar's debut 11 years ago


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> Heyman stole the show.


Is that why Raw was so shit? they had to rewrite the whole show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

is wrestlemania really about 3 weeks away? cuz i just finished raw and it was pathetic. the first 38 minutes was probably the worst first 38 min of raw in raw history. it improved after that, but punching kittens would've been an improvement. sad, embarrassing, and horrible mic work by the franchise cena and prime time players with squash match after squash match. jesus fucking christ, this is really their A game? other than Punks awesome promo, Heyman's line about the loser deserving Steph, and of course the awesomely racist USA chant during the Del Rio match it was a terrible raw. i'll throw in the ziggler match as worth watching as well. still that's about 15 good minutes in a 2 hour and 25 minute show. great job vince. if wasting our time with bullshit was your goal, mission accomplished.


----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

the championship match was by far the best match on raw but nothing else popped. just lame a raw. again. except punk who makes raw watchable IMO


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

kespineira11 said:


> the championship match was by far the best match on raw but nothing else popped. just lame a raw. again. except punk who makes raw watchable IMO


oh yeah, i left the room when that came on and came back in when triple h was walking out. i just went back and watched it. by far the best match and part of the entire show along with punk's promo cuz of how wrong it was. if i skipped all the bad parts and watched only the good stuff, i could have watched a good full length movie with the time i saved. go fuck yourself vince for wasting my time with your horrible product.


----------



## Zοso (Mar 19, 2013)

kespineira11 said:


> the championship match was by far the best match on raw but nothing else popped. just lame a raw. again. except punk who makes raw watchable IMO


I agree, I loved it. Really annoyed me that WWE buried the segment last week. I was trying to hear what they were saying, but it was a little difficult over the annoying voice of Michael Cole.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad Ryback/Henry was made official for Wrestlemania 29 by Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, Titus was so entertaining yesterday. I just loled when he said nobody wants to see John Cena at Wrestlemania and crowd agreed  PUSH PTP!
Ricardo Rodriguez selling that ankle lock better than 99% of roster..


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

This was yet another lackluster show that has probably been the most uneventful of this year's RTWM. Honestly, the only thing that I really enjoyed was the triple threat match for the Intercontinental Championship but I will say that at least the WM undercard got fleshed out and they can actually start building to the show (unfortunate as that is this close to Mania). Hopefully they hardsell from here out.


----------



## bstn002 (Mar 20, 2013)

did anyone who had not Watch WWE Raw March 18, 2013.?wwezz com


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Glad Ryback/Henry was made official for Wrestlemania 29 by Vickie Guerrero.


Your work is fantastic mate, loved the Rock V Punk one from January.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Personally, I enjoyed Raw this week. I don't see why people choose to ignore the highlights of Raw and focus on the low points. It just spoils it for themselves.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Personally, I enjoyed Raw this week. I don't see why people choose to ignore the highlights of Raw and focus on the low points. It just spoils it for themselves.*


They probably watch it live.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

This week's RAW was awful - truly awful

but like I said in the WM 29 section RAW is so bad at the moment it will turn out that WM will be great


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally was able to watch RAW. Watched it in less than an hour so it's probably better that I watched it now instead of the live show with all the filler(Which in this case, it's a lot)and commercials.

Hated to see how the Taker/Punk feud is still about Paul Bearer, tasteless segment that didn't do anything to help their WM match. Seriously can't believe how Taker even agreed to come back to work such a spontaneous and random program that looks like they're writing 5 minutes before their TV time. Like I said before, Taker's unique aura at WM is all about the drama of the result, not about wanting to see him beating a heel, that's fine for any other show, not at WM. Everything in Taker's WM programs should be organized and booked months in advance, preparing and building the character against him and putting him in a believable enough situation for the match to go either way. They did the complete opposite here and just making it worse every week by putting the audience in uncomfortable situations. Horribly booked program.

Cena's promo before the PTP part was fine, after that it wasn't fitting for 20 days before the biggest match of the year. Next week Rock is back and if they can keep the program on the caliber of their first promo and video package they did, it would be great. 

Why the hell they put Orton and Sheamus in a tag match? I don't get it, for over a year they saved their match on PPV, they gave plenty of teasers on TV, the story is good with Orton wanting his spot back and it's a legit WM match. Why not do it? Ridiculous. Same with Jericho, where's the direction for his feud? Two weeks before WM and he doesn't even have a match. 

Heyman/HHH was good, too long as they could have done it in much less time, especially after 3 hours of the show at this point. HHH's career stipulation is fine because he's going over, they could have done even more with it like putting HHH's position in the company on the line with Heyman as his replacement if Brock wins. But it was still the best thing on this show along with Booker's HOF video. 

Great to see Booker in the HOF, a true legend of the business. Loved how they put his 2001-2002 work in the vid which was one of my favorite characters of all time with the awesome stuff he did with Rock, Austin, Goldust etc. An awesome performer and a good guy. 

Bad and dull show overall, hopefully with Rock/Cena in the final sell along with all matches already booked, they can put on a RTWM level show.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

I caught the last two hours of RAW last night, and it seemed as if almost everybody just had a very off night, but the IC title match was very good.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone give me a brief of what happened on raw


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^just watch any of the last several episodes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordo said:


> anyone give me a brief of what happened on raw


CM Punk dropped the Undertaker's urn.

That's basically it.

Enthralling stuff, eh?

I guess that's how they build heat in the top feuds going into WM. One guy drops a prop of another guy. :mark: fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> CM Punk dropped the Undertaker's urn.
> 
> That's basically it.
> 
> ...


Just admit it was the best urn drop you've ever seen. 

Though you forgot a couple of other things like:

-We found out the secret to get Cena to stop smiling. Remind him of his loss to DA RAWK!
-Fandango actually stepped foot in the ring
-Barrett winning his first match in years
-Big Show face turn #9,427 (though actually he may have already been face for the past few weeks... couldn't tell)
-BIG E'S first match announcement
-And much like Taker/Punk, we had another top match built up in proper Mania main event fashion... HHH prison-raping Heyman... oh, and Heyman wearing a Brock shirt under his dress shirt.

Now THAT covers it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Just admit it was the best urn drop you've ever seen.
> 
> Though you forgot a couple of other things like:
> 
> ...


You know, you've got a point. Not only was it the best urn drop ever, but it was the highlight of Raw, and possibly the highlight of the RTWM, thus far.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Well with Big Show being added to the Wrestlemania tag match, I'm hoping the Shield come out with the win. I actually liked that the Shield backed off when Show ran down to the ring, as much as I love the attacks/brawls, you really shouldn't be having them every week on both shows.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> ... it seemed as if almost everybody just had a very off night ...


Of course it did, who was in the headlining segment? Just like Yul Brynner's character in _The King and I_, this "king of kings" can't have anyone's head standing taller than his own. But instead of simply bringing his tallest ladder and mounting himself high upon it so all the world can see his greatness, that's not good enough, he also has to demand that everyone else in the kingdom get down on their hands & knees just in case, just to make absolutely sure no other head stands taller than his own whenever he's meant to be the main attraction.

Classic HHH formula, instead of just stepping his own game up and being innovative, he's also got to pull everyone else around him down so that he looks that much better by comparison. The image of the product as a whole be damned. All the while he still fails to realize that doesn't make him look like the savior of the show, it just makes him look the largest terd in a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's like the closer we get to mania, the worse raw gets each week. great trend.


----------

